# America & Nazi Germany



## Peach

FDR was of course the FIRST world leader to condemn Hitler, way back in 1933; FDR had to fight not only the far right on the economy, but also the same cruds on the war against fascism. Thank God we had an American like him at the helm.


----------



## Oddball

Thank God we used fascism to fight fascism!

The Road To Serfdom


----------



## Peach

Oddball said:


> Thank God we used fascism to fight fascism!
> 
> The Road To Serfdom



We did not, is your real name PETAIN by any chance? You do not seem to have learned about  the millions killed by REAL Fascists, read up on it.


----------



## Peach

Oddball said:


> Thank God we used fascism to fight fascism!
> 
> The Road To Serfdom



As the FAR right decided to ignore Hitler, FDR was initiating Lend Lease, or perhaps you missed that in your "studies".


----------



## Oddball

As someone with plenty of Alsatian blood coursing through his veins, I impolitely invite you to ram it up your liberoidal ass.

FDR provoked war with Japan, via economic embargo and directly with the AVG (Flying Tigers), who were flying combat missions well before 7 December'41.

France, England and the good ole USA sold Poland down the river to the reds...."Fuck the Poles", said the craven traitors who declared war on Germany over the 1 September '39 Nazi invasion.

America ended up enabling and empowering both Stalin and Mao, who out-slaughtered Hitler by a factor of no less than ten.

You are one seriously sad excuse of an historian.


----------



## PeteEU

Peach said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank God we used fascism to fight fascism!
> 
> The Road To Serfdom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As the FAR right decided to ignore Hitler, FDR was initiating Lend Lease, or perhaps you missed that in your "studies".
Click to expand...


That is not exactly how it was.

FDR was pretty much the only who stood up to Congress and the prevailing political view among elected politicians in both parties, but especially in the pro-business pro-eugenics types... that Hitler was the man to back in Europe over the British Empire, which at the time was seen as a threat to the US. At the time, Hitler's policies were closer to the US's own views than that of their "enemy" the British Empire... both economically and socially. 

Even among FDRs cabinet there was Hitler supporters who were lobbying FDR not to back the UK up. 

Now when I say Hitler supporters.. I dont mean raving NAZI's. The motivation to support Hitler over the UK varied from business (Bush's grandfather for example) to the threat of the British Empire on US aspirations world wide. They simply saw Nazi Germany as the best bet in a war in Europe and the enemy of my enemy... the British Empire.


----------



## Douger

It was __________ fault !


----------



## Douger

Yep. You guessed it.
How Bush's grandfather helped Hitler's rise to power | World news | The Guardian


----------



## Two Thumbs

FDR was nothing more than a petty tyrant.

krist, that prick confiscated everyone's gold to pay for the wars he wanted.

hundreds of thousands dead and all we got was the Cold War.


----------



## Saigon

Oddball said:


> France, England and the good ole USA sold Poland down the river to the reds...."Fuck the Poles", said the craven traitors who declared war on Germany over the 1 September '39 Nazi invasion.



I don't think this reading of history stands up. 

With Stalin and Hitler having carved up Europe with Molotov-Ribentrop, the Allies were left in the unappealing situation of having to decide when and where to ignite a world war which would potentially cost both tens of thousands of lives.

Both the US and UK acted primarily out of self interest, which is exactly what they should have done. Nothing could have saved Poland in 1939, and the best the Allies could hope for was for he Soviets to block the Western Front, while they attempted to secure their own borders in the west. 

Why an English general placing English military needs ahead of Polish ones would be a 'traitor' is beyond me.


----------



## Peach

PeteEU said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank God we used fascism to fight fascism!
> 
> The Road To Serfdom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As the FAR right decided to ignore Hitler, FDR was initiating Lend Lease, or perhaps you missed that in your "studies".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is not exactly how it was.
> 
> FDR was pretty much the only who stood up to Congress and the prevailing political view among elected politicians in both parties, but especially in the pro-business pro-eugenics types... that Hitler was the man to back in Europe over the British Empire, which at the time was seen as a threat to the US. At the time, Hitler's policies were closer to the US's own views than that of their "enemy" the British Empire... both economically and socially.
> 
> Even among FDRs cabinet there was Hitler supporters who were lobbying FDR not to back the UK up.
> 
> Now when I say Hitler supporters.. I dont mean raving NAZI's. The motivation to support Hitler over the UK varied from business (Bush's grandfather for example) to the threat of the British Empire on US aspirations world wide. They simply saw Nazi Germany as the best bet in a war in Europe and the enemy of my enemy... the British Empire.
Click to expand...


Somewhat true, but the fact so many wanted to stay OUT of WWII is pretty much a given, due to our lack of military readiness, and focus on attacking FDR.


----------



## Peach

Saigon said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> France, England and the good ole USA sold Poland down the river to the reds...."Fuck the Poles", said the craven traitors who declared war on Germany over the 1 September '39 Nazi invasion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think this reading of history stands up.
> 
> With Stalin and Hitler having carved up Europe with Molotov-Ribentrop, the Allies were left in the unappealing situation of having to decide when and where to ignite a world war which would potentially cost both tens of thousands of lives.
> 
> Both the US and UK acted primarily out of self interest, which is exactly what they should have done. Nothing could have saved Poland in 1939, and the best the Allies could hope for was for he Soviets to block the Western Front, while they attempted to secure their own borders in the west.
> 
> Why an English general placing English military needs ahead of Polish ones would be a 'traitor' is beyond me.
Click to expand...


You are thinking rationally, the anti FDR crowd his him on BOTH sides. "He didn't move fast enough....he did nothing" is the bizarre set of conclusions.


----------



## del

Peach said:


> FDR was of course the FIRST world leader to condemn Hitler, way back in 1933; FDR had to fight not only the far right on the economy, but also the same cruds on the war against fascism. Thank God we had an American like him at the helm.



thank god joe kennedy had his back on that


oh, wait...


----------



## Peach

Two Thumbs said:


> FDR was nothing more than a petty tyrant.
> 
> krist, that prick confiscated everyone's gold to pay for the wars he wanted.
> 
> hundreds of thousands dead and all we got was the Cold War.



You & those who agree would have us speaking German by now; those of us alive that is.


----------



## Peach

Here is part of the actual EA, gold was not confiscated, the HOARDING of gold not used in trade was, with many exceptions:

Section 1. For the purpose of this regulation, the term 'hoarding" means the withdrawal and withholding of gold coin, gold bullion, and gold certificates from the recognized and customary channels of trade. The term "person" means any individual, partnership, association or corporation.

Section 2. All persons are hereby required to deliver on or before May 1, 1933, to a Federal Reserve bank or a branch or agency thereof or to any member bank of the Federal Reserve System all gold coin, gold bullion, and gold certificates now owned by them or coming into their ownership on or before April 28, 1933, except the following:

(a) Such amount of gold as may be required for legitimate and customary use in industry, profession or art within a reasonable time, including gold prior to refining and stocks of gold in reasonable amounts for the usual trade requirements of owners mining and refining such gold.

(b) Gold coin and gold certificates in an amount not exceeding in the aggregate $100.00 belonging to any one person; and gold coins having recognized special value to collectors of rare and unusual coins.

(c) Gold coin and bullion earmarked or held in trust for a recognized foreign government or foreign central bank or the Bank for International Settlements.

(d) Gold coin and bullion licensed for the other proper transactions (not involving hoarding) including gold coin and gold bullion imported for the re-export or held pending action on applications for export license.

Executive Order 6102 - Wikisource


----------



## regent

In any case historians have always placed FDR in the top three of American presidents, and the latest poll of 238 noted historians and presidential experts rated FDR as America's best president bar none.  Washington and Lincoln captured second and third place.


----------



## Peach

Oddball said:


> As someone with plenty of Alsatian blood coursing through his veins, I impolitely invite you to ram it up your liberoidal ass.
> 
> FDR provoked war with Japan, via economic embargo and directly with the AVG (Flying Tigers), who were flying combat missions well before 7 December'41.
> 
> France, England and the good ole USA sold Poland down the river to the reds...."Fuck the Poles", said the craven traitors who declared war on Germany over the 1 September '39 Nazi invasion.
> 
> America ended up enabling and empowering both Stalin and Mao, who out-slaughtered Hitler by a factor of no less than ten.
> 
> You are one seriously sad excuse of an historian.



Had I not voted for McCain, and am now considering Romney, you might have made a point. there is a first time for everything.


----------



## whitehall

FDR didn't want to know about Nazi atrosities. Even after his own administration begged him to relax the immigration standards so that Jews could leave Germany he refused. The US had no intelligence network and the State Dept consisted of a bunch of rich liberals who used US embassies for parties. The ambassador to Germany was an honest college professor who was ridiculed by FDR's elite liberals and he was finally relieved of duty when he complained too much about Hitler.


----------



## Peach

whitehall said:


> FDR didn't want to know about Nazi atrosities. Even after his own administration begged him to relax the immigration standards so that Jews could leave Germany he refused. The US had no intelligence network and the State Dept consisted of a bunch of rich liberals who used US embassies for parties. The ambassador to Germany was an honest college professor who was ridiculed by FDR's elite liberals and he was finally relieved of duty when he complained too much about Hitler.



Not true.  Morganthau paid for those on The Voyage of The Damned to be accepted in Europe. The Vrba report was key in informing the US*, though FDR began in 1942 to condemn the atrocity:

With the active intervention of the State Department and the Joint, the St. Louis went to England (not Germany), where 288 of the 907 passengers disembarked and survived the Holocaust. The remaining 619 disembarked at Antwerp and went to France, Belgium, and Holland. The leading authorities on the St. Louis estimate that 392 of the 619 who disembarked at Antwerp survived the war. Thus more than 2/3 of the passengers on the St. Louis survived the Holocaust.The passengers knew that Americans had saved them. Our gratitude is as immense as the ocean on which we are now floating, they wired Morris Troper of the Joint. Three years later, after Hitler conquered the Netherlands, France, and Belgium, and initiated the Final Solution, 227 of the St. Louiss 936 passengers became victims of the Holocaust. Of course in June 1939 no one could have foreseen this. The death camps did not even exist in 1939. The Roosevelt Administration had done all it could.
 ________________________________________________________
*He denounced the Nazi massacres of Jews in July 1942. He warned Germans of fearful retribution in August of that year. On December 17, 1942, Roosevelt and Churchill issued the United Nations Declaration on Jewish Massacres, denouncing in the strongest possible terms this bestial policy of cold-blooded extermination of the Jewish people in Europe. 


This was BEFORE the Vrba report.*


----------



## whitehall

Peach said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> FDR didn't want to know about Nazi atrosities. Even after his own administration begged him to relax the immigration standards so that Jews could leave Germany he refused. The US had no intelligence network and the State Dept consisted of a bunch of rich liberals who used US embassies for parties. The ambassador to Germany was an honest college professor who was ridiculed by FDR's elite liberals and he was finally relieved of duty when he complained too much about Hitler.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not true.  Morganthau paid for those on The Voyage of The Damned to be accepted in Europe. The Vrba report was key in informing the US*, though FDR began in 1942 to condemn the atrocity:
> 
> With the active intervention of the State Department and the Joint, the St. Louis went to England (not Germany), where 288 of the 907 passengers disembarked and survived the Holocaust. The remaining 619 disembarked at Antwerp and went to France, Belgium, and Holland. The leading authorities on the St. Louis estimate that 392 of the 619 who disembarked at Antwerp survived the war. Thus more than 2/3 of the passengers on the St. Louis survived the Holocaust.The passengers knew that Americans had saved them. Our gratitude is as immense as the ocean on which we are now floating, they wired Morris Troper of the Joint. Three years later, after Hitler conquered the Netherlands, France, and Belgium, and initiated the Final Solution, 227 of the St. Louiss 936 passengers became victims of the Holocaust. Of course in June 1939 no one could have foreseen this. The death camps did not even exist in 1939. The Roosevelt Administration had done all it could.
> ________________________________________________________
> *He denounced the Nazi massacres of Jews in July 1942. He warned Germans of fearful retribution in August of that year. On December 17, 1942, Roosevelt and Churchill issued the United Nations Declaration on Jewish Massacres, denouncing in the strongest possible terms this bestial policy of cold-blooded extermination of the Jewish people in Europe.
> 
> 
> This was BEFORE the Vrba report.*
Click to expand...

*

The only agenda for the US ambassador to Germany was to pressure the Nazi regime for the reparations "owed" to the US after WW1. Other than that FDR didn't want to hear of atrocities which were going on throughout the 30's. There was no condemnation of the Nazi regime until it became politically advantageous after the war started. Jews were "encouraged" to emigrate anywhere but the US.*


----------



## Peach

whitehall said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> FDR didn't want to know about Nazi atrosities. Even after his own administration begged him to relax the immigration standards so that Jews could leave Germany he refused. The US had no intelligence network and the State Dept consisted of a bunch of rich liberals who used US embassies for parties. The ambassador to Germany was an honest college professor who was ridiculed by FDR's elite liberals and he was finally relieved of duty when he complained too much about Hitler.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not true.  Morganthau paid for those on The Voyage of The Damned to be accepted in Europe. The Vrba report was key in informing the US*, though FDR began in 1942 to condemn the atrocity:
> 
> With the active intervention of the State Department and the Joint, the St. Louis went to England (not Germany), where 288 of the 907 passengers disembarked and survived the Holocaust. The remaining 619 disembarked at Antwerp and went to France, Belgium, and Holland. The leading authorities on the St. Louis estimate that 392 of the 619 who disembarked at Antwerp survived the war. Thus more than 2/3 of the passengers on the St. Louis survived the Holocaust.The passengers knew that Americans had saved them. Our gratitude is as immense as the ocean on which we are now floating, they wired Morris Troper of the Joint. Three years later, after Hitler conquered the Netherlands, France, and Belgium, and initiated the Final Solution, 227 of the St. Louiss 936 passengers became victims of the Holocaust. Of course in June 1939 no one could have foreseen this. The death camps did not even exist in 1939. The Roosevelt Administration had done all it could.
> ________________________________________________________
> *He denounced the Nazi massacres of Jews in July 1942. He warned Germans of fearful retribution in August of that year. On December 17, 1942, Roosevelt and Churchill issued the United Nations Declaration on Jewish Massacres, denouncing in the strongest possible terms this bestial policy of cold-blooded extermination of the Jewish people in Europe.
> 
> 
> This was BEFORE the Vrba report.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> 
> The only agenda for the US ambassador to Germany was to pressure the Nazi regime for the reparations "owed" to the US after WW1. Other than that FDR didn't want to hear of atrocities which were going on throughout the 30's. There was no condemnation of the Nazi regime until it became politically advantageous after the war started. Jews were "encouraged" to emigrate anywhere but the US.*
Click to expand...

*

FDR began to condemn Nazi Germany early on, actually, here is just a few remarks IN THE 1930's:

In 1937 Congress passed an even more stringent act, but when the Sino-Japanese War broke out in 1937, Roosevelt found various ways to assist China, and warned that Italy, Nazi Germany and Imperial Japan were threats to world peace and to the U.S. When World War II broke out in Europe in 1939, Roosevelt became increasingly eager to assist Britain and France, and he began a regular secret correspondence with Winston Churchill, in which the two freely discussed ways of circumventing the Neutrality Acts.

I've read statements he made before then.*


----------



## rdean

I've often wondered, would Republicans do to the gays and blacks what Hitler did to the Jews of they are given the chance?  Considering what right wingers say on this very board, I believe it's a fair question.


----------



## Saigon

whitehall said:


> FDR didn't want to know about Nazi atrosities. Even after his own administration begged him to relax the immigration standards so that Jews could leave Germany he refused. The US had no intelligence network and the State Dept consisted of a bunch of rich liberals who used US embassies for parties. The ambassador to Germany was an honest college professor who was ridiculed by FDR's elite liberals and he was finally relieved of duty when he complained too much about Hitler.



I don't think that is true at all.

But it does remind me of when the BBC admittedly recently that they had not broadcast reports about the deathcamps when they first heard them because they thought they had to be exggerated. My parents said the same - the first time you heard about ovens, your first reaction was 'Really? Surely not!'. 

It's easy to blame them from 2012.


----------



## Truthmatters

their attempts to rewrite history are failing


----------



## Peach

Saigon said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> FDR didn't want to know about Nazi atrosities. Even after his own administration begged him to relax the immigration standards so that Jews could leave Germany he refused. The US had no intelligence network and the State Dept consisted of a bunch of rich liberals who used US embassies for parties. The ambassador to Germany was an honest college professor who was ridiculed by FDR's elite liberals and he was finally relieved of duty when he complained too much about Hitler.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think that is true at all.
> 
> But it does remind me of when the BBC admittedly recently that they had not broadcast reports about the deathcamps when they first heard them because they thought they had to be exggerated. My parents said the same - the first time you heard about ovens, your first reaction was 'Really? Surely not!'.
> 
> It's easy to blame them from 2012.
Click to expand...


My mother, who was a child at the time, said the same thing; people in the US heard about the atrocities but had a tough believing it was true. It was unprecedented in their lives. FDR remains the first world leader to condemn Nazi Germany.
____________________________________________________________

During his first term Roosevelt condemned Hitler's persecution of German Jews. 

Franklin Delano Roosevelt - New World Encyclopedia


----------



## whitehall

A good reference other than the glitz sold to American kids as "history" is a current book by Eric Larson called "In the Garden of the Beasts". It's the story of Ambassador William E. Dodd a liberal college professor who found himself ambassador to Germany in the most critical time in history. Instead of cherry picking speeches by the great orator read a real account of Nazi Germany and American politics by someone who lived it.


----------



## Peach

whitehall said:


> A good reference other than the glitz sold to American kids as "history" is a current book by Eric Larson called "In the Garden of the Beasts". It's the story of Ambassador William E. Dodd a liberal college professor who found himself ambassador to Germany in the most critical time in history. Instead of cherry picking speeches by the great orator read a real account of Nazi Germany and American politics by someone who lived it.



My parents lived it & both recalled Roosevelt's continued anti Hitler stance.


----------



## del

Peach said:


> Here is part of the actual EA, *gold was not confiscated, the HOARDING of gold not used in trade was*, with many exceptions:
> 
> Section 1. For the purpose of this regulation, the term 'hoarding" means the withdrawal and withholding of gold coin, gold bullion, and gold certificates from the recognized and customary channels of trade. The term "person" means any individual, partnership, association or corporation.
> 
> Section 2. All persons are hereby required to deliver on or before May 1, 1933, to a Federal Reserve bank or a branch or agency thereof or to any member bank of the Federal Reserve System all gold coin, gold bullion, and gold certificates now owned by them or coming into their ownership on or before April 28, 1933, except the following:
> 
> (a) Such amount of gold as may be required for legitimate and customary use in industry, profession or art within a reasonable time, including gold prior to refining and stocks of gold in reasonable amounts for the usual trade requirements of owners mining and refining such gold.
> 
> (b) Gold coin and gold certificates in an amount not exceeding in the aggregate $100.00 belonging to any one person; and gold coins having recognized special value to collectors of rare and unusual coins.
> 
> (c) Gold coin and bullion earmarked or held in trust for a recognized foreign government or foreign central bank or the Bank for International Settlements.
> 
> (d) Gold coin and bullion licensed for the other proper transactions (not involving hoarding) including gold coin and gold bullion imported for the re-export or held pending action on applications for export license.
> 
> Executive Order 6102 - Wikisource



talk about a distinction without a difference 

it wasn't confiscated, it was just taken away.


----------



## Oddball

Peach said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> As someone with plenty of Alsatian blood coursing through his veins, I impolitely invite you to ram it up your liberoidal ass.
> 
> FDR provoked war with Japan, via economic embargo and directly with the AVG (Flying Tigers), who were flying combat missions well before 7 December'41.
> 
> France, England and the good ole USA sold Poland down the river to the reds...."Fuck the Poles", said the craven traitors who declared war on Germany over the 1 September '39 Nazi invasion.
> 
> America ended up enabling and empowering both Stalin and Mao, who out-slaughtered Hitler by a factor of no less than ten.
> 
> You are one seriously sad excuse of an historian.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had I not voted for McCain, and am now considering Romney, you might have made a point. there is a first time for everything.
Click to expand...

WTF do McLouse and Romney have to do with anything?


----------



## whitehall

The original thread suggested that some sort of "right wing" cabal prevented FDR from dealing with Nazi Germany. The notion is ludicrous and is indicative of the lack of historic perspective in the union based education system. Elitist rich FDR might not have been good for much else with a "C" average in college but he was a consummate politician who even married his gangly boyish looking cousin to gain some political points with his famous cousin Teddy Roosevelt.


----------



## Peach

del said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is part of the actual EA, *gold was not confiscated, the HOARDING of gold not used in trade was*, with many exceptions:
> 
> Section 1. For the purpose of this regulation, the term 'hoarding" means the withdrawal and withholding of gold coin, gold bullion, and gold certificates from the recognized and customary channels of trade. The term "person" means any individual, partnership, association or corporation.
> 
> Section 2. All persons are hereby required to deliver on or before May 1, 1933, to a Federal Reserve bank or a branch or agency thereof or to any member bank of the Federal Reserve System all gold coin, gold bullion, and gold certificates now owned by them or coming into their ownership on or before April 28, 1933, except the following:
> 
> (a) Such amount of gold as may be required for legitimate and customary use in industry, profession or art within a reasonable time, including gold prior to refining and stocks of gold in reasonable amounts for the usual trade requirements of owners mining and refining such gold.
> 
> (b) Gold coin and gold certificates in an amount not exceeding in the aggregate $100.00 belonging to any one person; and gold coins having recognized special value to collectors of rare and unusual coins.
> 
> (c) Gold coin and bullion earmarked or held in trust for a recognized foreign government or foreign central bank or the Bank for International Settlements.
> 
> (d) Gold coin and bullion licensed for the other proper transactions (not involving hoarding) including gold coin and gold bullion imported for the re-export or held pending action on applications for export license.
> 
> Executive Order 6102 - Wikisource
> 
> 
> 
> 
> talk about a distinction without a difference
> 
> it wasn't confiscated, it was just taken away.
Click to expand...


Big difference:
*
(a) Such amount of gold as may be required for legitimate and customary use in industry, profession or art within a reasonable time, including gold prior to refining and stocks of gold in reasonable amounts for the usual trade requirements of owners mining and refining such gold.

(b) Gold coin and gold certificates in an amount not exceeding in the aggregate $100.00 belonging to any one person; and gold coins having recognized special value to collectors of rare and unusual coins.

(c) Gold coin and bullion earmarked or held in trust for a recognized foreign government or foreign central bank or the Bank for International Settlements.

(d) Gold coin and bullion licensed for the other proper transactions (not involving hoarding) including gold coin and gold bullion imported for the re-export or held pending action on applications for export license.*


----------



## Peach

Oddball said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> As someone with plenty of Alsatian blood coursing through his veins, I impolitely invite you to ram it up your liberoidal ass.
> 
> FDR provoked war with Japan, via economic embargo and directly with the AVG (Flying Tigers), who were flying combat missions well before 7 December'41.
> 
> France, England and the good ole USA sold Poland down the river to the reds...."Fuck the Poles", said the craven traitors who declared war on Germany over the 1 September '39 Nazi invasion.
> 
> America ended up enabling and empowering both Stalin and Mao, who out-slaughtered Hitler by a factor of no less than ten.
> 
> You are one seriously sad excuse of an historian.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had I not voted for McCain, and am now considering Romney, you might have made a point. there is a first time for everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WTF do McLouse and Romney have to do with anything?
Click to expand...


Your odd "liberoidal" term for me. More actual history  on what Roosevelt did IN THE 1930's:

Letter, FDR to New York Governor Herbert Lehman, November 13, 1935: 
Throughout the 1930s, President Roosevelt was kept informed of the growing refugee crisis in Europe by political leaders with ties to the American Jewish community, including New York Governor Herbert Lehman.  Through these contacts, Roosevelt also learned that the strict immigration quotas in place at the time were not being fully or fairly administered by his own State Department.  *In this November 13, 1935 letter, the President advises Lehman of the results of his own examination of the visa issue, the legal limitations imposed by the Immigration Act of 1924, and his instruction to the State Department that 
German Jews applying for visas were to be given the most generous and favorable treatment possible 
under the laws of this country.  (Presidents Official File 133: Immigration, 1933-35, Box 1). 
*


----------



## del

Peach said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peach said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is part of the actual EA, *gold was not confiscated, the HOARDING of gold not used in trade was*, with many exceptions:
> 
> Section 1. For the purpose of this regulation, the term 'hoarding" means the withdrawal and withholding of gold coin, gold bullion, and gold certificates from the recognized and customary channels of trade. The term "person" means any individual, partnership, association or corporation.
> 
> Section 2. All persons are hereby required to deliver on or before May 1, 1933, to a Federal Reserve bank or a branch or agency thereof or to any member bank of the Federal Reserve System all gold coin, gold bullion, and gold certificates now owned by them or coming into their ownership on or before April 28, 1933, except the following:
> 
> (a) Such amount of gold as may be required for legitimate and customary use in industry, profession or art within a reasonable time, including gold prior to refining and stocks of gold in reasonable amounts for the usual trade requirements of owners mining and refining such gold.
> 
> (b) Gold coin and gold certificates in an amount not exceeding in the aggregate $100.00 belonging to any one person; and gold coins having recognized special value to collectors of rare and unusual coins.
> 
> (c) Gold coin and bullion earmarked or held in trust for a recognized foreign government or foreign central bank or the Bank for International Settlements.
> 
> (d) Gold coin and bullion licensed for the other proper transactions (not involving hoarding) including gold coin and gold bullion imported for the re-export or held pending action on applications for export license.
> 
> Executive Order 6102 - Wikisource
> 
> 
> 
> 
> talk about a distinction without a difference
> 
> it wasn't confiscated, it was just taken away.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Big difference:
> *
> (a) Such amount of gold as may be required for legitimate and customary use in industry, profession or art within a reasonable time, including gold prior to refining and stocks of gold in reasonable amounts for the usual trade requirements of owners mining and refining such gold.
> 
> (b) Gold coin and gold certificates in an amount not exceeding in the aggregate $100.00 belonging to any one person; and gold coins having recognized special value to collectors of rare and unusual coins.
> 
> (c) Gold coin and bullion earmarked or held in trust for a recognized foreign government or foreign central bank or the Bank for International Settlements.
> 
> (d) Gold coin and bullion licensed for the other proper transactions (not involving hoarding) including gold coin and gold bullion imported for the re-export or held pending action on applications for export license.*
Click to expand...


with respect, only a complete fucking idiot would call this a big difference.

no person was allowed to keep more than $100, even 80 years ago, $100 was basically a pittance.

the gold was confiscated, period.

dope


----------



## Peach

Oddball said:


> As someone with plenty of Alsatian blood coursing through his veins, I impolitely invite you to ram it up your liberoidal ass.
> 
> FDR provoked war with Japan, via economic embargo and directly with the AVG (Flying Tigers), who were flying combat missions well before 7 December'41.
> 
> France, England and the good ole USA sold Poland down the river to the reds...."Fuck the Poles", said the craven traitors who declared war on Germany over the 1 September '39 Nazi invasion.
> 
> America ended up enabling and empowering both Stalin and Mao, who out-slaughtered Hitler by a factor of no less than ten.
> 
> You are one seriously sad excuse of an historian.



provoked war with Japan, via economic embargo and directly with the AVG (Flying Tigers), who were flying combat missions well before 7 December'41.

*You obviously have not heard of the Japanese atrocities in China. ** FDR provoked both Japan & Germany by standing against mass slaughter & genocide(.)*


----------



## Peach

del said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> talk about a distinction without a difference
> 
> it wasn't confiscated, it was just taken away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big difference:
> *
> (a) Such amount of gold as may be required for legitimate and customary use in industry, profession or art within a reasonable time, including gold prior to refining and stocks of gold in reasonable amounts for the usual trade requirements of owners mining and refining such gold.
> 
> (b) Gold coin and gold certificates in an amount not exceeding in the aggregate $100.00 belonging to any one person; and gold coins having recognized special value to collectors of rare and unusual coins.
> 
> (c) Gold coin and bullion earmarked or held in trust for a recognized foreign government or foreign central bank or the Bank for International Settlements.
> 
> (d) Gold coin and bullion licensed for the other proper transactions (not involving hoarding) including gold coin and gold bullion imported for the re-export or held pending action on applications for export license.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> with respect, only a complete fucking idiot would call this a big difference.
> 
> no person was allowed to keep more than $100, even 80 years ago, $100 was basically a pittance.
> 
> the gold was confiscated, period.
> 
> dope
Click to expand...


It was a CALL IN, no government official went house to house searching. Not repealed until 1974, by the way. A non issue.

Gold Confiscation in 1933; Avoiding Gold Confiscation Today


----------



## Oddball

Peach said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> As someone with plenty of Alsatian blood coursing through his veins, I impolitely invite you to ram it up your liberoidal ass.
> 
> FDR provoked war with Japan, via economic embargo and directly with the AVG (Flying Tigers), who were flying combat missions well before 7 December'41.
> 
> France, England and the good ole USA sold Poland down the river to the reds...."Fuck the Poles", said the craven traitors who declared war on Germany over the 1 September '39 Nazi invasion.
> 
> America ended up enabling and empowering both Stalin and Mao, who out-slaughtered Hitler by a factor of no less than ten.
> 
> You are one seriously sad excuse of an historian.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> provoked war with Japan, via economic embargo and directly with the AVG (Flying Tigers), who were flying combat missions well before 7 December'41.
> 
> *You obviously have not heard of the Japanese atrocities in China. ** FDR provoked both Japan & Germany by standing against mass slaughter & genocide(.)*
Click to expand...

Irrelevant to the fact that Americans were engaged in combat operations when there was no declared state of war between the involved parties.

Then to turn around and have the gall to call Pearl Harbor "unprovoked".


----------



## Peach

Again, the far right avoids the issue of FDR & WWII. By the way, Hoover also spoke out against the Nazis, early on.


----------



## Oddball

Peach said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peach said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had I not voted for McCain, and am now considering Romney, you might have made a point. there is a first time for everything.
> 
> 
> 
> WTF do McLouse and Romney have to do with anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your odd "liberoidal" term for me. More actual history  on what Roosevelt did IN THE 1930's:
> 
> Letter, FDR to New York Governor Herbert Lehman, November 13, 1935:
> Throughout the 1930s, President Roosevelt was kept informed of the growing refugee crisis in Europe by political leaders with ties to the American Jewish community, including New York Governor Herbert Lehman.  Through these contacts, Roosevelt also learned that the strict immigration quotas in place at the time were not being fully or fairly administered by his own State Department.  *In this November 13, 1935 letter, the President advises Lehman of the results of his own examination of the visa issue, the legal limitations imposed by the Immigration Act of 1924, and his instruction to the State Department that
> German Jews applying for visas were to be given &#8220;the most generous and favorable treatment possible
> under the laws of this country.&#8221;  (President&#8217;s Official File 133: Immigration, 1933-35, Box 1).
> *
Click to expand...

Trying to wave around an old coot who would have a hard time getting to the right of Hubert Humphrey and a greasy used car salesmen, as some kind of evidence of your bona fides as a so-called "conservative" (whatever the hell_* that's*_ supposed to man anymore), is laughable.


----------



## del

Peach said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peach said:
> 
> 
> 
> Big difference:
> *
> (a) Such amount of gold as may be required for legitimate and customary use in industry, profession or art within a reasonable time, including gold prior to refining and stocks of gold in reasonable amounts for the usual trade requirements of owners mining and refining such gold.
> 
> (b) Gold coin and gold certificates in an amount not exceeding in the aggregate $100.00 belonging to any one person; and gold coins having recognized special value to collectors of rare and unusual coins.
> 
> (c) Gold coin and bullion earmarked or held in trust for a recognized foreign government or foreign central bank or the Bank for International Settlements.
> 
> (d) Gold coin and bullion licensed for the other proper transactions (not involving hoarding) including gold coin and gold bullion imported for the re-export or held pending action on applications for export license.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with respect, only a complete fucking idiot would call this a big difference.
> 
> no person was allowed to keep more than $100, even 80 years ago, $100 was basically a pittance.
> 
> the gold was confiscated, period.
> 
> dope
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was a CALL IN, no government official went house to house searching. Not repealed until 1974, by the way. A non issue.
> 
> Gold Confiscation in 1933; Avoiding Gold Confiscation Today
Click to expand...


whatever gets you through the night


----------



## Peach

Oddball said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> As someone with plenty of Alsatian blood coursing through his veins, I impolitely invite you to ram it up your liberoidal ass.
> 
> FDR provoked war with Japan, via economic embargo and directly with the AVG (Flying Tigers), who were flying combat missions well before 7 December'41.
> 
> France, England and the good ole USA sold Poland down the river to the reds...."Fuck the Poles", said the craven traitors who declared war on Germany over the 1 September '39 Nazi invasion.
> 
> America ended up enabling and empowering both Stalin and Mao, who out-slaughtered Hitler by a factor of no less than ten.
> 
> You are one seriously sad excuse of an historian.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> provoked war with Japan, via economic embargo and directly with the AVG (Flying Tigers), who were flying combat missions well before 7 December'41.
> 
> *You obviously have not heard of the Japanese atrocities in China. ** FDR provoked both Japan & Germany by standing against mass slaughter & genocide(.)*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Irrelevant to the fact that Americans were engaged in combat operations when there was no declared state of war between the involved parties.
> 
> Then to turn around and have the gall to call Pearl Harbor "unprovoked".
Click to expand...


The US did not support the Rape of Nanking, no. The Japanese made it known their claim to most islands in the Pacific. the US thought the attack would come in the Philippines. 

*The Axis supporters here missed this "touch" of Japanese aggression:
*
The sinking of the USS Panay is pretty much forgotten now. But it was one of the biggest news stories of 1937.

*I**n the 1930s, the United States had something that would be unthinkable today  a treaty with China allowing American gunboats to travel deep up the Yangtze River. It was a major trade route for U.S. commerce in China, and it was notorious for pirate attacks.
*
*American ships patrolled the river to keep it free of bandits and to protect Standard Oil Co. tankers, says Nick Sparks, a filmmaker and writer.
*
By 1937, the Yangtze faced a much bigger threat than pirates: The Japanese army had launched an invasion of China, and by December, the Japanese were fighting for the city of Nanking. The fight became known as the Rape of Nanking.

*The USS Panay, with 55 men aboard, was sent to rescue any Americans left, including embassy staff and journalists  most notably a newsreel photographer who recorded what was to come.

The Panay, with its civilians aboard, escorted the oil tankers 20 miles upstream to wait out the Battle for Nanking. They anchored in the middle of the river and waited. Then, on Dec. 12, a quiet Sunday afternoon, Japanese planes appeared suddenly and bombed the American vessel.*

The last survivor of the attack remembers it vividly. Fon Huffman, now 94, was taking a nap in his bunk when "next thing I remember, they [were] evacuating the ship. And I went in the river."

The newsreel shows the Japanese planes attacking and the crew on deck firing back with machine guns. One sailor was still in his underwear.


----------



## regent

There is a history of America and the world using different monetarty policies for a long time. 
I think Lincoln took us off the gold standard during the Civil War, and later FDR during the Great Depression and finally Nixon for good.  We seem only to remember FDR, however?


----------



## westwall

Peach said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank God we used fascism to fight fascism!
> 
> The Road To Serfdom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We did not, is your real name PETAIN by any chance? You do not seem to have learned about  the millions killed by REAL Fascists, read up on it.
Click to expand...






Ummm, actually yes we did.  In the first part of the last century there were three countries that used concentration camps.  We were one of them.  I'll let you figure out who the other two were.


----------



## Peach

del said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> with respect, only a complete fucking idiot would call this a big difference.
> 
> no person was allowed to keep more than $100, even 80 years ago, $100 was basically a pittance.
> 
> the gold was confiscated, period.
> 
> dope
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a CALL IN, no government official went house to house searching. Not repealed until 1974, by the way. A non issue.
> 
> Gold Confiscation in 1933; Avoiding Gold Confiscation Today
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> whatever gets you through the night
Click to expand...


How much gold did Eisenhower confiscate conspiracy believer? The law was in effect until *1974.*


----------



## Peach

westwall said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank God we used fascism to fight fascism!
> 
> The Road To Serfdom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We did not, is your real name PETAIN by any chance? You do not seem to have learned about  the millions killed by REAL Fascists, read up on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ummm, actually yes we did.  In the first part of the last century there were three countries that used concentration camps.  We were one of them.  I'll let you figure out who the other two were.
Click to expand...


Internment camps were used in the US, a sad time,  but nothing compared to actual CONCENTRATION & EXTERMINATION camps. The fallacies employed to attack FDR are appalling.
Extermination camp - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## whitehall

Peach said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> A good reference other than the glitz sold to American kids as "history" is a current book by Eric Larson called "In the Garden of the Beasts". It's the story of Ambassador William E. Dodd a liberal college professor who found himself ambassador to Germany in the most critical time in history. Instead of cherry picking speeches by the great orator read a real account of Nazi Germany and American politics by someone who lived it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My parents lived it & both recalled Roosevelt's continued anti Hitler stance.
Click to expand...


The good people of the "greatest generation" were spoon fed pro-FDR propaganda disguised as news. The only media available to Americans at that time was filtered through a liberal agenda. FDR's treatment of the Japanese Americans should have been cause for impeachment but Americans went along with it because the media went along with it. FDR was elected in 1932 with a promise to end the emerging recession. Under his leadership the recession turned into a soup line depression and lasted for three terms. People who were starving during the "great depression" were taught to admire FDR because that's the only information they had. FDR wouldn't have lasted more than one term if the media didn't totally support him. He didn't have the decency to call it quits after two terms like every other president and the US was forced to amend the Constitution.


----------



## Peach

whitehall said:


> The original thread suggested that some sort of "right wing" cabal prevented FDR from dealing with Nazi Germany. The notion is ludicrous and is indicative of the lack of historic perspective in the union based education system. Elitist rich FDR might not have been good for much else with a "C" average in college but he was a consummate politician who even married his gangly boyish looking cousin to gain some political points with his famous cousin Teddy Roosevelt.



The anti Roosevelt members of Congress did much to keep the country mired in economic collapse, and did NOT want the US involved in the war in Europe.


----------



## westwall

Peach said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peach said:
> 
> 
> 
> We did not, is your real name PETAIN by any chance? You do not seem to have learned about  the millions killed by REAL Fascists, read up on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm, actually yes we did.  In the first part of the last century there were three countries that used concentration camps.  We were one of them.  I'll let you figure out who the other two were.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Internment camps were used in the US, a sad time,  but nothing compared to actual CONCENTRATION & EXTERMINATION camps. The fallacies employed to attack FDR are appalling.
> Extermination camp - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Click to expand...






The legal process that created them was the same peach.  Tens of thousands of Japanese died in them just as surely as millions of Jews, gypsy's, homosexuals and other "non-desirables" died in the German and Soviet camps.  The only difference is that of scale.  There weren't that many Japanese to put into the camps and that is what kept the death count low.  I've never run the numbers but if a audit were done I would not be surprised to see the death rate of the Japanese in our CONCENTRATION CAMPS was much lower than what occured in Germany.  Nothing comes close to what the Soviets did though.  

Well that's not exactly true, I forgot to include the Chinese "Culteral Revolution" in my first post.  So we are one of four socialist countries to place its citizens in CONCENTRATION CAMPS AGAINST THEIR WILL UNDER FORCE OF LAW.

You see peach, history is important for people to know.  Hopefully it prevents repeats.  Sadly the rulers we have don't want you to l;earn history...I wonder why that is?


----------



## Sunni Man

We should have been allies with nazi Germany against the USSR.

But the globalist/zog cabal in our government ran the show and pushed their agenda forward and America lost out.


----------



## dilloduck

Sunni Man said:


> We should have been allies with nazi Germany against the USSR.
> 
> But the globalist/zog cabal in our government ran the show and pushed their agenda forward and America lost out.



You mean the Rothchilds ?


----------



## Peach

westwall said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm, actually yes we did.  In the first part of the last century there were three countries that used concentration camps.  We were one of them.  I'll let you figure out who the other two were.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Internment camps were used in the US, a sad time,  but nothing compared to actual CONCENTRATION & EXTERMINATION camps. The fallacies employed to attack FDR are appalling.
> Extermination camp - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The legal process that created them was the same peach.  Tens of thousands of Japanese died in them just as surely as millions of Jews, gypsy's, homosexuals and other "non-desirables" died in the German and Soviet camps.  The only difference is that of scale.  There weren't that many Japanese to put into the camps and that is what kept the death count low.  I've never run the numbers but if a audit were done I would not be surprised to see the death rate of the Japanese in our CONCENTRATION CAMPS was much lower than what occured in Germany.  Nothing comes close to what the Soviets did though.
> 
> Well that's not exactly true, I forgot to include the Chinese "Culteral Revolution" in my first post.  So we are one of four socialist countries to place its citizens in CONCENTRATION CAMPS AGAINST THEIR WILL UNDER FORCE OF LAW.
> 
> You see peach, history is important for people to know.  Hopefully it prevents repeats.  Sadly the rulers we have don't want you to l;earn history...I wonder why that is?
Click to expand...



The Soviet camps were termed GULAGS. Solzhenitsyn wrote about them. The Japanese were responsible for millions of deaths in the invasion of China also. The strange diversion from Fascism is troubling. al Qaeda is FASCIST, not socialist, yet this thread is turned into post WW II communist atrocities.


----------



## regent

The relocation centers were for Japanese that lived in certain areas. Those that wanted to move to another area could do so and not be interned, some did. The relocation centers also had one of the lowest death rates in the US at the time and also one of the highest birth rates. 
Soon after the war I was in a graduate history class and one of the assignments was who was responsible other, than FDR for the internment of the west coast Japanese and Japanese-Americans. The class, after individual  research all seemed to come to the same conclusion: the California fruit and vegetable growers put pressure on DeWitt to remove them from California.  I wonder if the historians of note came to the same conclusion?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Peach said:


> FDR was of course the FIRST world leader to condemn Hitler, way back in 1933; FDR had to fight not only the far right on the economy, but also the same cruds on the war against fascism. Thank God we had an American like him at the helm.


Don't be fooled
The Nazi press enthusiastically hailed the early New Deal measures: America, like the Reich, had decisively broken with the "uninhibited frenzy of market speculation." The Nazi Party newspaper, the Völkischer Beobachter, "stressed 'Roosevelt's adoption of National Socialist strains of thought in his economic and social policies,' praising the president's style of leadership as being compatible Hitler's own dictatorial Führerprinzip." (p.190)

Nor was Hitler himself lacking in praise for his American counterpart. He "told American ambassador William Dodd that he was 'in accord with the President in the view that the virtue of duty, readiness for sacrifice, and discipline should dominate the entire people. These moral demands which the President places before every individual citizen of the United States are also the quintessence of the German state philosophy, which finds its expression in the slogan "The Public Weal Transcends the Interest of the Individual." (pp.19-20) A New Order in both countries had replaced an antiquated emphasis on rights.

Hitler, Mussolini, Roosevelt: What FDR had in common with them


----------



## Peach

regent said:


> The relocation centers were for Japanese that lived in certain areas. Those that wanted to move to another area could do so and not be interned, some did. The relocation centers also had one of the lowest death rates in the US at the time and also one of the highest birth rates.
> Soon after the war I was in a graduate history class and one of the assignments was who was responsible other, than FDR for the internment of the west coast Japanese and Japanese-Americans. The class, after individual  research all seemed to come to the same conclusion: the California fruit and vegetable growers put pressure on DeWitt to remove them from California.  I wonder if the historians of note came to the same conclusion?



True, not all Japanese Americans were sent to internment camps. No lack of food, shelter, clothing, bathing, and bathroom facilities either.


----------



## Peach

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> 
> FDR was of course the FIRST world leader to condemn Hitler, way back in 1933; FDR had to fight not only the far right on the economy, but also the same cruds on the war against fascism. Thank God we had an American like him at the helm.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be fooled
> The Nazi press enthusiastically hailed the early New Deal measures: America, like the Reich, had decisively broken with the "uninhibited frenzy of market speculation." The Nazi Party newspaper, the Völkischer Beobachter, "stressed 'Roosevelt's adoption of National Socialist strains of thought in his economic and social policies,' praising the president's style of leadership as being compatible Hitler's own dictatorial Führerprinzip." (p.190)
> 
> Nor was Hitler himself lacking in praise for his American counterpart. He "told American ambassador William Dodd that he was 'in accord with the President in the view that the virtue of duty, readiness for sacrifice, and discipline should dominate the entire people. These moral demands which the President places before every individual citizen of the United States are also the quintessence of the German state philosophy, which finds its expression in the slogan "The Public Weal Transcends the Interest of the Individual." (pp.19-20) A New Order in both countries had replaced an antiquated emphasis on rights.
> 
> Hitler, Mussolini, Roosevelt: What FDR had in common with them
Click to expand...


Reality differs:

"Hitler has often protested that his plans for conquest do not extend across the Atlantic Ocean. His submarines and raiders prove otherwise. So does the entire design of his NEW WORLD ORDER, For example, I have in my possession a secret map made in Germany by Hitler's Governmentby the planners of the NEW WORLD ORDER. - Franklin D. Roosevelt, October 27 1941


----------



## ThirdTerm

Peach said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> The relocation centers were for Japanese that lived in certain areas. Those that wanted to move to another area could do so and not be interned, some did. The relocation centers also had one of the lowest death rates in the US at the time and also one of the highest birth rates.
> Soon after the war I was in a graduate history class and one of the assignments was who was responsible other, than FDR for the internment of the west coast Japanese and Japanese-Americans. The class, after individual  research all seemed to come to the same conclusion: the California fruit and vegetable growers put pressure on DeWitt to remove them from California.  I wonder if the historians of note came to the same conclusion?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True, not all Japanese Americans were sent to internment camps. No lack of food, shelter, clothing, bathing, and bathroom facilities either.
Click to expand...


California's farmers may have benefited economically from FDR's policy but the internment itself was a wartime necessity. Great Britain also interned enemy aliens living in coastal areas and thousands of Germans, Austrians and Italians were sent to internment camps such as Huyton outside Liverpool and a total of 7,500 men were selected to be deported to Canada and Australia in 1940.


----------



## westwall

Peach said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peach said:
> 
> 
> 
> Internment camps were used in the US, a sad time,  but nothing compared to actual CONCENTRATION & EXTERMINATION camps. The fallacies employed to attack FDR are appalling.
> Extermination camp - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The legal process that created them was the same peach.  Tens of thousands of Japanese died in them just as surely as millions of Jews, gypsy's, homosexuals and other "non-desirables" died in the German and Soviet camps.  The only difference is that of scale.  There weren't that many Japanese to put into the camps and that is what kept the death count low.  I've never run the numbers but if a audit were done I would not be surprised to see the death rate of the Japanese in our CONCENTRATION CAMPS was much lower than what occured in Germany.  Nothing comes close to what the Soviets did though.
> 
> Well that's not exactly true, I forgot to include the Chinese "Culteral Revolution" in my first post.  So we are one of four socialist countries to place its citizens in CONCENTRATION CAMPS AGAINST THEIR WILL UNDER FORCE OF LAW.
> 
> You see peach, history is important for people to know.  Hopefully it prevents repeats.  Sadly the rulers we have don't want you to l;earn history...I wonder why that is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The Soviet camps were termed GULAGS. Solzhenitsyn wrote about them. The Japanese were responsible for millions of deaths in the invasion of China also. The strange diversion from Fascism is troubling. al Qaeda is FASCIST, not socialist, yet this thread is turned into post WW II communist atrocities.
Click to expand...






To be honest i don't even use the terms fascist, or communist or socialist anymore.  Instead I stick with collectivist and individualist types of governments.  Individualist types are much better for their citizens.  Collectivist ones invariably turn to mass slaughter to enforce its system.  And really, gulags are simply another name for concentration camp.  And yes I've read "The Gulag Archipelago".


----------



## westwall

ThirdTerm said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> The relocation centers were for Japanese that lived in certain areas. Those that wanted to move to another area could do so and not be interned, some did. The relocation centers also had one of the lowest death rates in the US at the time and also one of the highest birth rates.
> Soon after the war I was in a graduate history class and one of the assignments was who was responsible other, than FDR for the internment of the west coast Japanese and Japanese-Americans. The class, after individual  research all seemed to come to the same conclusion: the California fruit and vegetable growers put pressure on DeWitt to remove them from California.  I wonder if the historians of note came to the same conclusion?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True, not all Japanese Americans were sent to internment camps. No lack of food, shelter, clothing, bathing, and bathroom facilities either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> California's farmers may have benefited economically from FDR's policy but the internment itself was a wartime necessity. Great Britain also interned enemy aliens living in coastal areas and thousands of Germans, Austrians and Italians were sent to internment camps such as Huyton outside Liverpool and a total of 7,500 men were selected to be deported to Canada and Australia in 1940.
Click to expand...






And the US actively kidnapped german nationals from central and south America to use as hostages.  It was pretty ugly all the way around.


----------



## Peach

westwall said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> The legal process that created them was the same peach.  Tens of thousands of Japanese died in them just as surely as millions of Jews, gypsy's, homosexuals and other "non-desirables" died in the German and Soviet camps.  The only difference is that of scale.  There weren't that many Japanese to put into the camps and that is what kept the death count low.  I've never run the numbers but if a audit were done I would not be surprised to see the death rate of the Japanese in our CONCENTRATION CAMPS was much lower than what occured in Germany.  Nothing comes close to what the Soviets did though.
> 
> Well that's not exactly true, I forgot to include the Chinese "Culteral Revolution" in my first post.  So we are one of four socialist countries to place its citizens in CONCENTRATION CAMPS AGAINST THEIR WILL UNDER FORCE OF LAW.
> 
> You see peach, history is important for people to know.  Hopefully it prevents repeats.  Sadly the rulers we have don't want you to l;earn history...I wonder why that is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Soviet camps were termed GULAGS. Solzhenitsyn wrote about them. The Japanese were responsible for millions of deaths in the invasion of China also. The strange diversion from Fascism is troubling. al Qaeda is FASCIST, not socialist, yet this thread is turned into post WW II communist atrocities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> To be honest i don't even use the terms fascist, or communist or socialist anymore.  Instead I stick with collectivist and individualist types of governments.  Individualist types are much better for their citizens.  Collectivist ones invariably turn to mass slaughter to enforce its system.  And really, gulags are simply another name for concentration camp.  And yes I've read "The Gulag Archipelago".
Click to expand...


Two sides of the same coin, yes. I disagree on the use of "collectivist"; the word "National" & "Republic" are used to disguise TOTALITARIANISM, which requires destruction of the individual as a unit of the "nation".


----------



## Peach

westwall said:


> ThirdTerm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peach said:
> 
> 
> 
> True, not all Japanese Americans were sent to internment camps. No lack of food, shelter, clothing, bathing, and bathroom facilities either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California's farmers may have benefited economically from FDR's policy but the internment itself was a wartime necessity. Great Britain also interned enemy aliens living in coastal areas and thousands of Germans, Austrians and Italians were sent to internment camps such as Huyton outside Liverpool and a total of 7,500 men were selected to be deported to Canada and Australia in 1940.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the US actively kidnapped german nationals from central and south America to use as hostages.  It was pretty ugly all the way around.
Click to expand...


We even helped capture war criminals! The outrage


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Peach said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peach said:
> 
> 
> 
> FDR was of course the FIRST world leader to condemn Hitler, way back in 1933; FDR had to fight not only the far right on the economy, but also the same cruds on the war against fascism. Thank God we had an American like him at the helm.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be fooled
> The Nazi press enthusiastically hailed the early New Deal measures: America, like the Reich, had decisively broken with the "uninhibited frenzy of market speculation." The Nazi Party newspaper, the Völkischer Beobachter, "stressed 'Roosevelt's adoption of National Socialist strains of thought in his economic and social policies,' praising the president's style of leadership as being compatible Hitler's own dictatorial Führerprinzip." (p.190)
> 
> Nor was Hitler himself lacking in praise for his American counterpart. He "told American ambassador William Dodd that he was 'in accord with the President in the view that the virtue of duty, readiness for sacrifice, and discipline should dominate the entire people. These moral demands which the President places before every individual citizen of the United States are also the quintessence of the German state philosophy, which finds its expression in the slogan "The Public Weal Transcends the Interest of the Individual." (pp.19-20) A New Order in both countries had replaced an antiquated emphasis on rights.
> 
> Hitler, Mussolini, Roosevelt: What FDR had in common with them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Reality differs:
> 
> "Hitler has often protested that his plans for conquest do not extend across the Atlantic Ocean. His submarines and raiders prove otherwise. So does the entire design of his NEW WORLD ORDER, For example, I have in my possession a secret map made in Germany by Hitler's Governmentby the planners of the NEW WORLD ORDER. - Franklin D. Roosevelt, October 27 1941
Click to expand...


FDR liked Hitler back in the 30's they had many things in common as far as socialism went.


----------



## Two Thumbs

Peach said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> FDR was nothing more than a petty tyrant.
> 
> krist, that prick confiscated everyone's gold to pay for the wars he wanted.
> 
> hundreds of thousands dead and all we got was the Cold War.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You & those who agree would have us speaking German by now; those of us alive that is.
Click to expand...


That's on the list of dumbest things I've heard.  Only liberals ever say it though.

Germany didn't have the population to take America.

But that's math, and liberals suck at math.


----------



## Two Thumbs

Peach said:


> Here is part of the actual EA, gold was not confiscated, the HOARDING of gold not used in trade was, with many exceptions:
> 
> Section 1. For the purpose of this regulation, the term 'hoarding" means the withdrawal and withholding of gold coin, gold bullion, and gold certificates from the recognized and customary channels of trade. The term "person" means any individual, partnership, association or corporation.
> 
> Section 2. All persons are hereby required to deliver on or before May 1, 1933, to a Federal Reserve bank or a branch or agency thereof or to any member bank of the Federal Reserve System all gold coin, gold bullion, and gold certificates now owned by them or coming into their ownership on or before April 28, 1933, except the following:
> 
> (a) Such amount of gold as may be required for legitimate and customary use in industry, profession or art within a reasonable time, including gold prior to refining and stocks of gold in reasonable amounts for the usual trade requirements of owners mining and refining such gold.
> 
> (b) Gold coin and gold certificates in an amount not exceeding in the aggregate $100.00 belonging to any one person; and gold coins having recognized special value to collectors of rare and unusual coins.
> 
> (c) Gold coin and bullion earmarked or held in trust for a recognized foreign government or foreign central bank or the Bank for International Settlements.
> 
> (d) Gold coin and bullion licensed for the other proper transactions (not involving hoarding) including gold coin and gold bullion imported for the re-export or held pending action on applications for export license.
> 
> Executive Order 6102 - Wikisource



jesus krist

you proved me right by trying to prove me wrong.

FDR was a tyrant, you proved it.


----------



## Oddball

Two Thumbs said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> FDR was nothing more than a petty tyrant.
> 
> krist, that prick confiscated everyone's gold to pay for the wars he wanted.
> 
> hundreds of thousands dead and all we got was the Cold War.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You & those who agree would have us speaking German by now; those of us alive that is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's on the list of dumbest things I've heard.  Only liberals ever say it though.
> 
> Germany didn't have the population to take America.
> 
> But that's math, and liberals suck at math.
Click to expand...

Germany couldn't even cross 50 miles of English Channel....I can't fathom how anyone would think that they  could cross the Atlantic Ocean.


----------



## Two Thumbs

Oddball said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peach said:
> 
> 
> 
> You & those who agree would have us speaking German by now; those of us alive that is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's on the list of dumbest things I've heard.  Only liberals ever say it though.
> 
> Germany didn't have the population to take America.
> 
> But that's math, and liberals suck at math.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Germany couldn't even cross 50 miles of English Channel....I can't fathom how anyone would think that they  could cross the Atlantic Ocean.
Click to expand...


England lost b/c we had to much room to maneuver in.  I have no doubts that Nazi Germany couldn't beat Canada, let alone the East Coast


----------



## Political Junky

westwall said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm, actually yes we did.  In the first part of the last century there were three countries that used concentration camps.  We were one of them.  I'll let you figure out who the other two were.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Internment camps were used in the US, a sad time,  but nothing compared to actual CONCENTRATION & EXTERMINATION camps. The fallacies employed to attack FDR are appalling.
> Extermination camp - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The legal process that created them was the same peach.  Tens of thousands of Japanese died in them just as surely as millions of Jews, gypsy's, homosexuals and other "non-desirables" died in the German and Soviet camps.  The only difference is that of scale.  There weren't that many Japanese to put into the camps and that is what kept the death count low.  I've never run the numbers but if a audit were done I would not be surprised to see the death rate of the Japanese in our CONCENTRATION CAMPS was much lower than what occured in Germany.  Nothing comes close to what the Soviets did though.
> 
> Well that's not exactly true, I forgot to include the Chinese "Culteral Revolution" in my first post.  So we are one of four socialist countries to place its citizens in CONCENTRATION CAMPS AGAINST THEIR WILL UNDER FORCE OF LAW.
> 
> You see peach, history is important for people to know.  Hopefully it prevents repeats.  Sadly the rulers we have don't want you to l;earn history...I wonder why that is?
Click to expand...

Please show us a link showing tens of thousands of Japanese died in internment camps in the US.


----------



## regent

I think what America did to the American Indian was far worse. Now there's a history.  Incidently the death rate in the relocation camps was even less than the American population in general.


----------



## Unkotare

ThirdTerm said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> The relocation centers were for Japanese that lived in certain areas. Those that wanted to move to another area could do so and not be interned, some did. The relocation centers also had one of the lowest death rates in the US at the time and also one of the highest birth rates.
> Soon after the war I was in a graduate history class and one of the assignments was who was responsible other, than FDR for the internment of the west coast Japanese and Japanese-Americans. The class, after individual  research all seemed to come to the same conclusion: the California fruit and vegetable growers put pressure on DeWitt to remove them from California.  I wonder if the historians of note came to the same conclusion?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True, not all Japanese Americans were sent to internment camps. No lack of food, shelter, clothing, bathing, and bathroom facilities either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> California's farmers may have benefited economically from FDR's policy but the internment itself was a wartime necessity. Great Britain also interned enemy aliens living in coastal areas and thousands of Germans, Austrians and Italians were sent to internment camps such as Huyton outside Liverpool and a total of 7,500 men were selected to be deported to Canada and Australia in 1940.
Click to expand...



The majority of the over 100,000 people of Japanese descent thrown into concentration camps by the dictator FDR were loyal US citizens. They proved themselves to be among the most loyal, in fact. No Japanese-Americans were ever convicted of espionage during the war. While 'away,' their property and holdings were siezed or extorted and most never got back what was taken from them. I can't believe someone said "No lack of food, shelter, clothing, bathing, and bathroom facilities either." Isn't that fucking great? Would anyone here volunteer to be thrown behind barbed wire under armed guard by your own government because hey, they have bathrooms? What a fucking outrage. And of course before such 'nice' concentration camps were built for them, a great many of these AMERICAN CITIZENS were forced to live in horse stables out in the desert. How 'nice.' FDR should go down in history as a villian.


----------



## Unkotare

regent said:


> I think what America did to the American Indian was far worse. Now there's a history.  Incidently the death rate in the relocation camps was even less than the American population in general.




Well they sure as hell weren't going to die in any car accidents, were they? What the fuck is wrong with some of you?


----------



## Unkotare

"Following the Japanese attack on Pearl Harbor on December 7, 1941, President Franklin D. Roosevelt issued Executive Order 9066, which permitted the military to circumvent the constitutional safeguards of American citizens in the name of national defense.

The order set into motion the exclusion from certain areas, and the evacuation and mass incarceration of 120,000 persons of Japanese ancestry living on the West Coast, most of whom were U.S. citizens or legal permanent resident aliens. 

These Japanese Americans, half of whom were children, were incarcerated for up to 4 years, without due process of law or any factual basis, in bleak, remote camps surrounded by barbed wire and armed guards.

They were forced to evacuate their homes and leave their jobs; in some cases family members were separated and put into different camps. President Roosevelt himself called the 10 facilities "concentration camps."

Some Japanese Americans died in the camps due to inadequate medical care and the emotional stresses they encountered. Several were killed by military guards posted for allegedly resisting orders.

At the time, Executive Order 9066 was justified as a "military necessity" to protect against domestic espionage and sabotage. However, it was later documented that "our government had in its possession proof that not one Japanese American, citizen or not, had engaged in espionage, not one had committed any act of sabotage." (Michi Weglyn, 1976).

Rather, the causes for this unprecedented action in American history, according to the Commission on Wartime Relocation and Internment of Civilians, "were motivated largely by racial prejudice, wartime hysteria, and a failure of political leadership.""

Children of the Camps | INTERNMENT HISTORY


----------



## Unkotare

"Long-term health consequences included psychological anguish as well as increased cardiovascular disease. Survey information found former internees had a 2.1 greater risk of cardiovascular disease, cardiovascular mortality, and premature death than did a non-interned counterpart."
"The Experience of Injustice: Health Consequences of the Japanese American Internment", Gwendolyn M. Jensen


----------



## Sunni Man

Unkotare said:


> The majority of the over 100,000 people of Japanese descent thrown into concentration camps by the dictator FDR were loyal US citizens. They proved themselves to be among the most loyal,* in fact. No Japanese-Americans were ever convicted of espionage during the war*.


Duh, that's only because they were all locked up so they couldn't spy and commit espionage.


----------



## Swagger

Unkotare said:


> "Following the Japanese attack on Pearl Harbor on December 7, 1941, President Franklin D. Roosevelt issued Executive Order 9066, which permitted the military to circumvent the constitutional safeguards of American citizens in the name of national defense.
> 
> The order set into motion the exclusion from certain areas, and the evacuation and mass incarceration of 120,000 persons of Japanese ancestry living on the West Coast, most of whom were U.S. citizens or legal permanent resident aliens.
> 
> These Japanese Americans, half of whom were children, were incarcerated for up to 4 years, without due process of law or any factual basis, in bleak, remote camps surrounded by barbed wire and armed guards.
> 
> They were forced to evacuate their homes and leave their jobs; in some cases family members were separated and put into different camps. President Roosevelt himself called the 10 facilities "concentration camps."
> 
> Some Japanese Americans died in the camps due to inadequate medical care and the emotional stresses they encountered. Several were killed by military guards posted for allegedly resisting orders.
> 
> At the time, Executive Order 9066 was justified as a "military necessity" to protect against domestic espionage and sabotage. However, it was later documented that "our government had in its possession proof that not one Japanese American, citizen or not, had engaged in espionage, not one had committed any act of sabotage." (Michi Weglyn, 1976).
> 
> Rather, the causes for this unprecedented action in American history, according to the Commission on Wartime Relocation and Internment of Civilians, "were motivated largely by racial prejudice, wartime hysteria, and a failure of political leadership.""
> 
> Children of the Camps | INTERNMENT HISTORY



Back then white America ruled with an iron fist, Unk. They were considered a potential threat/liability by the white majority who cared more about their own interests than that of those 120,000 asians, who happened to be American citizens. Protective instinct doesn't always obey the law. Skin colour _really_ mattered back then, just like it did in Japan.


----------



## westwall

Political Junky said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peach said:
> 
> 
> 
> Internment camps were used in the US, a sad time,  but nothing compared to actual CONCENTRATION & EXTERMINATION camps. The fallacies employed to attack FDR are appalling.
> Extermination camp - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The legal process that created them was the same peach.  Tens of thousands of Japanese died in them just as surely as millions of Jews, gypsy's, homosexuals and other "non-desirables" died in the German and Soviet camps.  The only difference is that of scale.  There weren't that many Japanese to put into the camps and that is what kept the death count low.  I've never run the numbers but if a audit were done I would not be surprised to see the death rate of the Japanese in our CONCENTRATION CAMPS was much lower than what occured in Germany.  Nothing comes close to what the Soviets did though.
> 
> Well that's not exactly true, I forgot to include the Chinese "Culteral Revolution" in my first post.  So we are one of four socialist countries to place its citizens in CONCENTRATION CAMPS AGAINST THEIR WILL UNDER FORCE OF LAW.
> 
> You see peach, history is important for people to know.  Hopefully it prevents repeats.  Sadly the rulers we have don't want you to l;earn history...I wonder why that is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please show us a link showing tens of thousands of Japanese died in internment camps in the US.
Click to expand...





I just noticed the s at the end of the ten, it is a mistake.  However, estimates of up to 10,000 died in the camps are common.  However, I only have a dfew moments and can't find a legit site to link to.  here is the best i could find in 5 minutes.

"Only a week after Pearl Harbor, Mississippi Congressman John Rankin told the House of Representatives:

I'm for catching every Japanese in America, Alaska and Hawaii now and putting them in concentration camps and shipping them back to Asia as soon as possible ... This is a race war, as far as the Pacific side of the conflict is concerned ... The White man's civilization has come into conflict with Japanese barbarism ... One of them must be destroyed ... Damn them! Let's get rid of them now! (Ten Broek, p. 87)

Another member of Congress proposed mandatory sterilization of the Japanese.

All of these statements were quite in keeping with popular sentiment. Immediately after Pearl Harbor, Japanese were excluded from various labor unions. Between December 8, and March 31, anti-Japanese rage resulted in 36 cases of vigilantism, including seven murders. And a March 1942 national public opinion poll showed 93 percent in favor of evacuating alien Japanese. While 59 percent wanted to evacuate U.S. citizens of Japanese origin, only 25 percent disapproved"



The Japanese camps in California


----------



## Political Junky

westwall said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> The legal process that created them was the same peach.  Tens of thousands of Japanese died in them just as surely as millions of Jews, gypsy's, homosexuals and other "non-desirables" died in the German and Soviet camps.  The only difference is that of scale.  There weren't that many Japanese to put into the camps and that is what kept the death count low.  I've never run the numbers but if a audit were done I would not be surprised to see the death rate of the Japanese in our CONCENTRATION CAMPS was much lower than what occured in Germany.  Nothing comes close to what the Soviets did though.
> 
> Well that's not exactly true, I forgot to include the Chinese "Culteral Revolution" in my first post.  So we are one of four socialist countries to place its citizens in CONCENTRATION CAMPS AGAINST THEIR WILL UNDER FORCE OF LAW.
> 
> You see peach, history is important for people to know.  Hopefully it prevents repeats.  Sadly the rulers we have don't want you to l;earn history...I wonder why that is?
> 
> 
> 
> Please show us a link showing tens of thousands of Japanese died in internment camps in the US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just noticed the s at the end of the ten, it is a mistake.  However, estimates of up to 10,000 died in the camps are common.  However, I only have a dfew moments and can't find a legit site to link to.  here is the best i could find in 5 minutes.
> 
> "Only a week after Pearl Harbor, Mississippi Congressman John Rankin told the House of Representatives:
> 
> I'm for catching every Japanese in America, Alaska and Hawaii now and putting them in concentration camps and shipping them back to Asia as soon as possible ... This is a race war, as far as the Pacific side of the conflict is concerned ... The White man's civilization has come into conflict with Japanese barbarism ... One of them must be destroyed ... Damn them! Let's get rid of them now! (Ten Broek, p. 87)
> 
> Another member of Congress proposed mandatory sterilization of the Japanese.
> 
> All of these statements were quite in keeping with popular sentiment. Immediately after Pearl Harbor, Japanese were excluded from various labor unions. Between December 8, and March 31, anti-Japanese rage resulted in 36 cases of vigilantism, including seven murders. And a March 1942 national public opinion poll showed 93 percent in favor of evacuating alien Japanese. While 59 percent wanted to evacuate U.S. citizens of Japanese origin, only 25 percent disapproved"
> 
> 
> 
> The Japanese camps in California
Click to expand...

Nary a word about deaths in the camps.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Peach said:


> FDR was of course the FIRST world leader to condemn Hitler, way back in 1933; FDR had to fight not only the far right on the economy, but also the same cruds on the war against fascism. Thank God we had an American like him at the helm.



Doubled up on your idiot pills today, I see...


----------



## Uncensored2008

Peach said:


> As the FAR right decided to ignore Hitler, FDR was initiating Lend Lease, or perhaps you missed that in your "studies".



Oh, you mean in his quest to support Josef Stalin, who butchered 10 to 12 times as many people as Hitler?

Real fucking humanitarian there...


----------



## Unkotare

Swagger said:


> Back then white America ruled with an iron fist, Unk.




Yes I know, thanks.


----------



## Swagger

Unkotare said:


> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Back then white America ruled with an iron fist, Unk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I know, thanks.
Click to expand...


Glad to hear it.


----------



## Unkotare

Swagger said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Back then white America ruled with an iron fist, Unk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I know, thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Glad to hear it.
Click to expand...



Great, great...


----------



## Artevelde

Peach said:


> FDR was of course the FIRST world leader to condemn Hitler, way back in 1933; FDR had to fight not only the far right on the economy, but also the same cruds on the war against fascism. Thank God we had an American like him at the helm.



FDR was a great war leader and a great President overall, but your OP is far too simplistic.

To begin with, FDR - to the dismay of some of the members of his administration - went along with the Neutrality Acts esigned to ensure that the US would not become involved in European Wars. While he was consistent in his condemnation of the Nazi regime he was also not prepared, throughout the 1930's, to do anything substantial to back up any resistance against Hitler and he went along with the isolationist climate of the time. Only towards the end of the 1930's  and really only effectively from 1940 on, did he switch course in this regard.

You also gloss over the fact that the strongest proponents of isolationism and opponents of actually doing anything to fight Nazi-Germany included many of the most Progressive and left-wing Republican and Democratic politicians and of course the pacifists and anti-military movements.


----------



## Artevelde

Oddball said:


> Thank God we used fascism to fight fascism!
> 
> The Road To Serfdom



Pretty ridiculous. Hayek would never have considered FDR or his policies Fascist.


----------



## Artevelde

Peach said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank God we used fascism to fight fascism!
> 
> The Road To Serfdom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We did not, is your real name PETAIN by any chance? You do not seem to have learned about  the millions killed by REAL Fascists, read up on it.
Click to expand...


I'm not a faon of Pétain, but you have a far too simplistic and inaccurate view of history. You do realize of course that FDR continued to recognize the Pétain regime as the legitimate French Government right through 1942? And that he prefereed Vichy-regime officials to De Gaulle?

You are quite right that Fascists and Nazi's were responsible for killing millions of people. Millions less than the millions killed by Communists, but pretty dreadful all the same. It was unfortunate that FDR and the Allies had to make common cause with the murderous Stalin regime and abett its crimes in order to defeat the Nazi-threat.


----------



## Artevelde

Peach said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank God we used fascism to fight fascism!
> 
> The Road To Serfdom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As the FAR right decided to ignore Hitler, FDR was initiating Lend Lease, or perhaps you missed that in your "studies".
Click to expand...


You seemed to have missed the first two terms of FDR, when he supported the Neutrality Acts and a policy of isolationism.


----------



## Artevelde

Peach said:


> PeteEU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peach said:
> 
> 
> 
> As the FAR right decided to ignore Hitler, FDR was initiating Lend Lease, or perhaps you missed that in your "studies".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is not exactly how it was.
> 
> FDR was pretty much the only who stood up to Congress and the prevailing political view among elected politicians in both parties, but especially in the pro-business pro-eugenics types... that Hitler was the man to back in Europe over the British Empire, which at the time was seen as a threat to the US. At the time, Hitler's policies were closer to the US's own views than that of their "enemy" the British Empire... both economically and socially.
> 
> Even among FDRs cabinet there was Hitler supporters who were lobbying FDR not to back the UK up.
> 
> Now when I say Hitler supporters.. I dont mean raving NAZI's. The motivation to support Hitler over the UK varied from business (Bush's grandfather for example) to the threat of the British Empire on US aspirations world wide. They simply saw Nazi Germany as the best bet in a war in Europe and the enemy of my enemy... the British Empire.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Somewhat true, but the fact so many wanted to stay OUT of WWII is pretty much a given, due to our lack of military readiness, and focus on attacking FDR.
Click to expand...


FDR wanted to stay out of WWII too.


----------



## Artevelde

Saigon said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> FDR didn't want to know about Nazi atrosities. Even after his own administration begged him to relax the immigration standards so that Jews could leave Germany he refused. The US had no intelligence network and the State Dept consisted of a bunch of rich liberals who used US embassies for parties. The ambassador to Germany was an honest college professor who was ridiculed by FDR's elite liberals and he was finally relieved of duty when he complained too much about Hitler.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think that is true at all.
> 
> But it does remind me of when the BBC admittedly recently that they had not broadcast reports about the deathcamps when they first heard them because they thought they had to be exggerated. My parents said the same - the first time you heard about ovens, your first reaction was 'Really? Surely not!'.
> 
> It's easy to blame them from 2012.
Click to expand...


That last sentence is very true.


----------



## Artevelde

Peach said:


> Saigon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> FDR didn't want to know about Nazi atrosities. Even after his own administration begged him to relax the immigration standards so that Jews could leave Germany he refused. The US had no intelligence network and the State Dept consisted of a bunch of rich liberals who used US embassies for parties. The ambassador to Germany was an honest college professor who was ridiculed by FDR's elite liberals and he was finally relieved of duty when he complained too much about Hitler.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think that is true at all.
> 
> But it does remind me of when the BBC admittedly recently that they had not broadcast reports about the deathcamps when they first heard them because they thought they had to be exggerated. My parents said the same - the first time you heard about ovens, your first reaction was 'Really? Surely not!'.
> 
> It's easy to blame them from 2012.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My mother, who was a child at the time, said the same thing; people in the US heard about the atrocities but had a tough believing it was true. It was unprecedented in their lives. FDR remains the first world leader to condemn Nazi Germany.
> ____________________________________________________________
> 
> During his first term Roosevelt condemned Hitler's persecution of German Jews.
> 
> Franklin Delano Roosevelt - New World Encyclopedia
Click to expand...


Many other world leaders, of various political persuasions, condemned Nazi Germany too. FDR was a great President, but stopping the Nazi's really wasn't a priority for him in his first two terms, domestic politics was.


----------



## Artevelde

Peach said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peach said:
> 
> 
> 
> We did not, is your real name PETAIN by any chance? You do not seem to have learned about  the millions killed by REAL Fascists, read up on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm, actually yes we did.  In the first part of the last century there were three countries that used concentration camps.  We were one of them.  I'll let you figure out who the other two were.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Internment camps were used in the US, a sad time,  but nothing compared to actual CONCENTRATION & EXTERMINATION camps. The fallacies employed to attack FDR are appalling.
> Extermination camp - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Click to expand...


Indeed.


----------



## Artevelde

Peach said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> The original thread suggested that some sort of "right wing" cabal prevented FDR from dealing with Nazi Germany. The notion is ludicrous and is indicative of the lack of historic perspective in the union based education system. Elitist rich FDR might not have been good for much else with a "C" average in college but he was a consummate politician who even married his gangly boyish looking cousin to gain some political points with his famous cousin Teddy Roosevelt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The anti Roosevelt members of Congress did much to keep the country mired in economic collapse, and did NOT want the US involved in the war in Europe.
Click to expand...


This really is a very simplistic and ignorant assertion. First of all, FDR himself didn't want the US involved in Europe. And second, accusing political opponents of FDR that they were somehow trying to destroy the US economy is a sign of political intolerance and lack of respect for democratic politics.


----------



## Unkotare

Artevelde said:


> FDR was a great President.




He was a disaster.


----------



## Artevelde

westwall said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm, actually yes we did.  In the first part of the last century there were three countries that used concentration camps.  We were one of them.  I'll let you figure out who the other two were.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Internment camps were used in the US, a sad time,  but nothing compared to actual CONCENTRATION & EXTERMINATION camps. The fallacies employed to attack FDR are appalling.
> Extermination camp - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The legal process that created them was the same peach.  Tens of thousands of Japanese died in them just as surely as millions of Jews, gypsy's, homosexuals and other "non-desirables" died in the German and Soviet camps.  The only difference is that of scale.  There weren't that many Japanese to put into the camps and that is what kept the death count low.  I've never run the numbers but if a audit were done I would not be surprised to see the death rate of the Japanese in our CONCENTRATION CAMPS was much lower than what occured in Germany.  Nothing comes close to what the Soviets did though.
> 
> Well that's not exactly true, I forgot to include the Chinese "Culteral Revolution" in my first post.  So we are one of four socialist countries to place its citizens in CONCENTRATION CAMPS AGAINST THEIR WILL UNDER FORCE OF LAW.
> 
> You see peach, history is important for people to know.  Hopefully it prevents repeats.  Sadly the rulers we have don't want you to l;earn history...I wonder why that is?
Click to expand...


First of all there is a fundamental difference between the extermination camps (Chelmno, Treblinka, Sobibor, Auschwitz-Birkenau, Belzec and Maidanek) and concentration camps. The purpose of the first was mass-killing, exclusively and as a quasi-industrial process. The purpose of the second varied from regime to regime. It is entirely conceivable that the death rate in Soviet Gulags was higher than in Nazi concentration camps, but not than in Nazi extermination camps.
And to somehow equate the internment camps in the US and other countries with the Nazi or Soviet concentration camps is intellectually dishonest and false.


----------



## Artevelde

Unkotare said:


> Artevelde said:
> 
> 
> 
> FDR was a great President.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was a disaster.
Click to expand...


I disagree.


----------



## Artevelde

Sunni Man said:


> We should have been allies with nazi Germany against the USSR.
> 
> But the globalist/zog cabal in our government ran the show and pushed their agenda forward and America lost out.



Everything OK there in your parallel universe?


----------



## Artevelde

Peach said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peach said:
> 
> 
> 
> Internment camps were used in the US, a sad time,  but nothing compared to actual CONCENTRATION & EXTERMINATION camps. The fallacies employed to attack FDR are appalling.
> Extermination camp - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The legal process that created them was the same peach.  Tens of thousands of Japanese died in them just as surely as millions of Jews, gypsy's, homosexuals and other "non-desirables" died in the German and Soviet camps.  The only difference is that of scale.  There weren't that many Japanese to put into the camps and that is what kept the death count low.  I've never run the numbers but if a audit were done I would not be surprised to see the death rate of the Japanese in our CONCENTRATION CAMPS was much lower than what occured in Germany.  Nothing comes close to what the Soviets did though.
> 
> Well that's not exactly true, I forgot to include the Chinese "Culteral Revolution" in my first post.  So we are one of four socialist countries to place its citizens in CONCENTRATION CAMPS AGAINST THEIR WILL UNDER FORCE OF LAW.
> 
> You see peach, history is important for people to know.  Hopefully it prevents repeats.  Sadly the rulers we have don't want you to l;earn history...I wonder why that is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The Soviet camps were termed GULAGS. Solzhenitsyn wrote about them. The Japanese were responsible for millions of deaths in the invasion of China also. The strange diversion from Fascism is troubling. al Qaeda is FASCIST, not socialist, yet this thread is turned into post WW II communist atrocities.
Click to expand...


The worst Soviet atrocities occured before and during WWII, not afterwards.


----------



## Artevelde

Uncensored2008 said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> 
> As the FAR right decided to ignore Hitler, FDR was initiating Lend Lease, or perhaps you missed that in your "studies".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, you mean in his quest to support Josef Stalin, who butchered 10 to 12 times as many people as Hitler?
> 
> Real fucking humanitarian there...
Click to expand...


I agree that Stalin was every bit as much a mass murderder as Hitler. And depending on how you do the math you might even conceivable claim Stalin killed more people than Hitler. But no amount of juggling with the math gets you to Stalin killing 10 to 12 times more people than Hitler, that's simply a stupid exaggeration.


----------



## Unkotare

Artevelde said:


> And to somehow equate the internment camps in the US and other countries with the Nazi or Soviet concentration camps is intellectually dishonest and false.




As is using comparison with European "extermination camps" as a means of diminishing the utter outrage of the US government rounding up over 100,000 innocent, loyal US citizens and residents and throwing them into concentration camps.


----------



## Unkotare

Artevelde said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Artevelde said:
> 
> 
> 
> FDR was a great President.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was a disaster.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I disagree.
Click to expand...




His meddling and 'engineering' prolonged the Great Depression in the US and around the world, he threatened significantly the separation of powers upon which our government rests, he gathered more power for a longer time to himself than any other US President, he committed an unforgiveable outrage against US CITIZENS, and saddled the country with obligations we now know are unsustainable.

A disaster.


----------



## Unkotare

Artevelde said:


> depending on how you do the math you might even conceivable claim Stalin killed more people than Hitler.




There is no question that he did, by a far margin.


----------



## Artevelde

Unkotare said:


> Artevelde said:
> 
> 
> 
> depending on how you do the math you might even conceivable claim Stalin killed more people than Hitler.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no question that he did, by a far margin.
Click to expand...


I would tend to agree that Stalin probably murdered more people than Hitler, but the math is not so straigthforward as you make it seem.


----------



## midcan5

It is a curious fact of history that the right wing in this nation is still fighting FDR. One wonders why until one considers that Franklin created a world in which America prospered for nearly fifty years. Their fight against social security still goes on - one of America's greatest accomplishments - even after they almost crashed the economy the second time, SS kept millions of Americans from the food lines of the thirties. FDR should be smiling wherever he is for the right still cries over his work. The corporate stooges will always fight whatever helps all the people. 

http://www.usmessageboard.com/politics/186726-republican-ideology-through-history-7.html#post4251322


----------



## Sunni Man

Unkotare said:


> As is using comparison with European "extermination camps" as a means of diminishing the utter outrage of the US government rounding up over 100,000_ innocent, loyal _US citizens and residents and throwing them into concentration camps.


Obviously, these Japs were neither "innocent" or "loyal", and that's why they needed to be locked up.


----------



## Sunni Man

Artevelde said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> We should have been allies with nazi Germany against the USSR.
> 
> But the globalist/zog cabal in our government ran the show and pushed their agenda forward and America lost out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything OK there in your parallel universe?
Click to expand...

Both Hitler and America hated communism. We should have allied with Germany and invaded the Soviet Union. Then used the liberty ships to facilitate the Madagascar Plan. The world would be a much safe and peaceful place today if we had followed this course of action.


----------



## Unkotare

Sunni Man said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> As is using comparison with European "extermination camps" as a means of diminishing the utter outrage of the US government rounding up over 100,000_ innocent, loyal _US citizens and residents and throwing them into concentration camps.
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously, these Japs were neither "innocent" or "loyal", and that's why they needed to be locked up.
Click to expand...


Do you think you're being 'clever,' asshole? Hoping you'll get some giggles from your fake online buddies? Feel 'cool' now? You're fucking pathetic.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Artevelde said:


> I agree that Stalin was every bit as much a mass murderder as Hitler. And depending on how you do the math you might even conceivable claim Stalin killed more people than Hitler.



No, you don't get to falsify history. You know why? Because you piss on the graves of those who were slaughtered.



> But no amount of juggling with the math gets you to Stalin killing 10 to 12 times more people than Hitler, that's simply a stupid exaggeration.



How many people does Moveon admit that Stalin killed? How many do you think Hitler butchered?


----------



## Uncensored2008

Unkotare said:


> Artevelde said:
> 
> 
> 
> depending on how you do the math you might even conceivable claim Stalin killed more people than Hitler.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no question that he did, by a far margin.
Click to expand...


Stalin killed between 63 and 100 million people.  Hitler between 6 and 11 million.

The left seeks to minimize the horrors of their hero, but facts reveal otherwise.

MURDER BY COMMUNISM


----------



## regent

The problem the Japanese and Japanese Americans had, was living in the wrong area after Pearl Harbor. To avoid internment some 10,000 moved to other areas, and another 30,000 were interned and then decided to move to other areas and were released.


----------



## Unkotare

regent said:


> The problem the Japanese and Japanese Americans had, was living in the wrong area after Pearl Harbor. To avoid internment some 10,000 moved to other areas, and another 30,000 were interned and then decided to move to other areas and were released.





There is no "wrong area" for US citizens to live in the United States, and there is NO rationalization for what that criminal FDR did.


----------



## Artevelde

Uncensored2008 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Artevelde said:
> 
> 
> 
> depending on how you do the math you might even conceivable claim Stalin killed more people than Hitler.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no question that he did, by a far margin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stalin killed between 63 and 100 million people.  Hitler between 6 and 11 million.
> 
> The left seeks to minimize the horrors of their hero, but facts reveal otherwise.
> 
> MURDER BY COMMUNISM
Click to expand...


It's always useful to read the things you post a link to first. The source you referred to gave 43 million as the number of people killed by Stalin., not between 63 and 100 million people.

Actually, the figure of 43 million looks to me like quite an exaggeration. Someting in the range of 20 to 25 million looks more accurate to me, based on the historical research that's available.

As for the number of people killed by Hitler, I would put that around 10 million.

In both cases casualties from actual war fighting are excluded.


----------



## Artevelde

Uncensored2008 said:


> Artevelde said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree that Stalin was every bit as much a mass murderder as Hitler. And depending on how you do the math you might even conceivable claim Stalin killed more people than Hitler.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, you don't get to falsify history. You know why? Because you piss on the graves of those who were slaughtered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But no amount of juggling with the math gets you to Stalin killing 10 to 12 times more people than Hitler, that's simply a stupid exaggeration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many people does Moveon admit that Stalin killed? How many do you think Hitler butchered?
Click to expand...


I'm not the one falsifying history here. I take history very seriously. As for the figures, see my other post.


----------



## barry1960

Oddball said:


> As someone with plenty of Alsatian blood coursing through his veins, I impolitely invite you to ram it up your liberoidal ass.
> 
> FDR provoked war with Japan, via economic embargo and directly with the AVG (Flying Tigers), who were flying combat missions well before 7 December'41.
> 
> France, England and the good ole USA sold Poland down the river to the reds...."Fuck the Poles", said the craven traitors who declared war on Germany over the 1 September '39 Nazi invasion.
> 
> America ended up enabling and empowering both Stalin and Mao, who out-slaughtered Hitler by a factor of no less than ten.
> 
> You are one seriously sad excuse of an historian.



The American embargo as a result of Japan invading China probably forced Japan's hand in the far east. I am not sure that was the intention of the embargo. 

France and England did not sell Poland down the river to the Reds. They actually foolishly gave Poland a unilateral guarantee to fight in Spring 1939. The country they sold out was Czechoslovakia, and that was to Nazi Germany.


----------



## editec

Hitler sowed the seeds of German FASCISM's final destruction when they decided to kill all their Jews.

Declaring war on anybody who wasn't (in their demented minds) Arryan basically pitted the German people against most of the rest of the world.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Artevelde said:


> I'm not the one falsifying history here. I take history very seriously. As for the figures, see my other post.



Of course you are. You are claiming that the numbers from Hitler and Stalin are "about the same."

That's a deliberate fabrication.


----------



## Uncensored2008

editec said:


> Hitler sowed the seeds of German FASCISM's final destruction when they decided to kill all their Jews.
> 
> Declaring war on anybody who wasn't (in their demented minds) Arryan basically pitted the German people against most of the rest of the world.



That's sounds great on a fortune cookie, but bears no resemblance to reality.

Hitler failed because he made a stupid choice to fight a two front war. Hitler mistakenly thought that the West was defeated and he could concentrate on Russia. That was not the case. Hitler's only chance to defeat the Soviets was a rapid victory, which he nearly had, but once the initial assault stalled, it was all over. Supply lines could not hold and resistance would organize. Hitler made a strategic error. Until Western Europe was entirely subdued, attacking Russia was folly. 

Shirer blames the growing dementia from Methamphetamine addiction for the series of poor tactical and strategic moves as the war progressed.

The Nazi Death Machine: Hitler's Drugged Soldiers - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Artevelde

Uncensored2008 said:


> Artevelde said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not the one falsifying history here. I take history very seriously. As for the figures, see my other post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you are. You are claiming that the numbers from Hitler and Stalin are "about the same."
> 
> That's a deliberate fabrication.
Click to expand...


First of all, I didn't say that.

Second, you are the one dreaming up fabrications here.


----------



## regent

Unkotare said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> The problem the Japanese and Japanese Americans had, was living in the wrong area after Pearl Harbor. To avoid internment some 10,000 moved to other areas, and another 30,000 were interned and then decided to move to other areas and were released.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no "wrong area" for US citizens to live in the United States, and there is NO rationalization for what that criminal FDR did.
Click to expand...


There are plenty of wrong areas for US citizens to live, and there is rationalization for the evacuation. With hindsight we can see now it was the wrong decision but at the time the safety of the United States came first, then it's people, including the evacuees. 
There was considerable anger being exhibited towards Asians after Pearl Harbor. I say Asians because many Americans could not tell the difference between Chinese and Japanese. Some Chinese put signs up, "I am Chinese."
FDR had turned the safety of the west coast over to General DeWitt and DeWitt wanted the area evacuated. FDR did not have to issue the, but suppose DeWitt was right, suppose there was a danger? 
That danger was still felt two years after Pearl Harbor with military installations  still being blacked-out along the coast. 
All Americans lose some rights in a war, and sadly the Americans of the "wrong background" may lose more.


----------



## Unkotare

regent said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> The problem the Japanese and Japanese Americans had, was living in the wrong area after Pearl Harbor. To avoid internment some 10,000 moved to other areas, and another 30,000 were interned and then decided to move to other areas and were released.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no "wrong area" for US citizens to live in the United States, and there is NO rationalization for what that criminal FDR did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are plenty of wrong areas for US citizens to live, and there is rationalization for the evacuation. With hindsight we can see now it was the wrong decision but at the time the safety of the United States came first, then it's people, including the evacuees.
> There was considerable anger being exhibited towards Asians after Pearl Harbor. I say Asians because many Americans could not tell the difference between Chinese and Japanese. Some Chinese put signs up, "I am Chinese."
> FDR had turned the safety of the west coast over to General DeWitt and DeWitt wanted the area evacuated. FDR did not have to issue the, but suppose DeWitt was right, suppose there was a danger?
> That danger was still felt two years after Pearl Harbor with military installations  still being blacked-out along the coast.
> All Americans lose some rights in a war, and sadly the Americans of the "wrong background" may lose more.
Click to expand...


That bullshit rationalization is utterly UNAMERICAN, and contrary to the whole point of brave, loyal citizens willing to give their lives for their country. There is no excuse or 'historical context' that can wash away FDR's shame, or yours.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Oddball said:


> SNIP



Fucktoid, your stupid factoids reveal you are a mentoid.

FDR opposed Japanese imperialism with economic sanctions, and the Japanese struck back.

Only France and England (not the USA, like you suggested) declared war on Germany then, and neither could contribute a military effort to directly bring relief to the Poles.

The USA supported Britain, USSR, and China in opposing the fascists and the Japanese.

I agree that you, Odd ball, "are one seriously sad excuse of an historian."


----------



## regent

Unkotare said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no "wrong area" for US citizens to live in the United States, and there is NO rationalization for what that criminal FDR did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are plenty of wrong areas for US citizens to live, and there is rationalization for the evacuation. With hindsight we can see now it was the wrong decision but at the time the safety of the United States came first, then it's people, including the evacuees.
> There was considerable anger being exhibited towards Asians after Pearl Harbor. I say Asians because many Americans could not tell the difference between Chinese and Japanese. Some Chinese put signs up, "I am Chinese."
> FDR had turned the safety of the west coast over to General DeWitt and DeWitt wanted the area evacuated. FDR did not have to issue the, but suppose DeWitt was right, suppose there was a danger?
> That danger was still felt two years after Pearl Harbor with military installations  still being blacked-out along the coast.
> All Americans lose some rights in a war, and sadly the Americans of the "wrong background" may lose more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That bullshit rationalization is utterly UNAMERICAN, and contrary to the whole point of brave, loyal citizens willing to give their lives for their country. There is no excuse or 'historical context' that can wash away FDR's shame, or yours.
Click to expand...


Why would I have shame? I'm suggesting that unless you lived in that period you might not really understand many of the American people of that time. Try "Daugters of the Golden West, and the 442nd" to get a glimpse of the protests of Californians, the state and the counties when the army even considered starting that regiment. For a time I was stationed at Fort Ord and well remember what was going on during that period. As for unAmerican can you believe Black American soldiers were not allowed in Southern restuaurants, but white German POW's were allowed? I don't know about FDR, but I have no shame. I wonder if today we are still practicing that same type of racism and bigotry but no longer toward Japanese, just others?


----------



## Unkotare

regent said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are plenty of wrong areas for US citizens to live, and there is rationalization for the evacuation. With hindsight we can see now it was the wrong decision but at the time the safety of the United States came first, then it's people, including the evacuees.
> There was considerable anger being exhibited towards Asians after Pearl Harbor. I say Asians because many Americans could not tell the difference between Chinese and Japanese. Some Chinese put signs up, "I am Chinese."
> FDR had turned the safety of the west coast over to General DeWitt and DeWitt wanted the area evacuated. FDR did not have to issue the, but suppose DeWitt was right, suppose there was a danger?
> That danger was still felt two years after Pearl Harbor with military installations  still being blacked-out along the coast.
> All Americans lose some rights in a war, and sadly the Americans of the "wrong background" may lose more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That bullshit rationalization is utterly UNAMERICAN, and contrary to the whole point of brave, loyal citizens willing to give their lives for their country. There is no excuse or 'historical context' that can wash away FDR's shame, or yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would I have shame? I'm suggesting that unless you lived in that period you might not really understand many of the American people of that time. Try "Daugters of the Golden West, and the 442nd" to get a glimpse of the protests of Californians, the state and the counties when the army even considered starting that regiment. For a time I was stationed at Fort Ord and well remember what was going on during that period. As for unAmerican can you believe Black American soldiers were not allowed in Southern restuaurants, but white German POW's were allowed? I don't know about FDR, but I have no shame. I wonder if today we are still practicing that same type of racism and bigotry but no longer toward Japanese, just others?
Click to expand...


You damn well should feel shame, because you are still trying to excuse the inexcusable. You mention the 442nd, but do you really know about it? You would try to rationalize the best and bravest of America and their families being thrown into concentration camps at a time when the country needed them the most? Fuck you then. And if your real point is to make some statement about "just others," then make it and stop heaping more and more shame upon yourself.


----------



## JakeStarkey

The act, in retrospect, was shameful.

FDR was acting under tremendous pressure from dem and pub politicians from the West Coast as well as some of the senior military officials, and he made a bad call.

The camps as bad as they were, certainly were not in league or anything like the camps of the Nazis.


----------



## Unkotare

JakeStarkey said:


> The camps as bad as they were, certainly were not in league or anything like the camps of the Nazis.




Is that the standard of acceptability? 'Our concentration camps not as bad as the Nazi concentration camps'? The United States of America is a hell of a lot better than that.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Unkotare said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> The camps as bad as they were, certainly were not in league or anything like the camps of the Nazis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that the standard of acceptability? 'Our concentration camps not as bad as the Nazi concentration camps'? The United States of America is a hell of a lot better than that.
Click to expand...


And the camps, as bad as they were, were "a hell of a lot better than that" and you know it, Unkotare.  Lot of flame but no heat.


----------



## Unkotare

Did you read what I wrote?

???


----------



## regent

Unkotare said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> That bullshit rationalization is utterly UNAMERICAN, and contrary to the whole point of brave, loyal citizens willing to give their lives for their country. There is no excuse or 'historical context' that can wash away FDR's shame, or yours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would I have shame? I'm suggesting that unless you lived in that period you might not really understand many of the American people of that time. Try "Daugters of the Golden West, and the 442nd" to get a glimpse of the protests of Californians, the state and the counties when the army even considered starting that regiment. For a time I was stationed at Fort Ord and well remember what was going on during that period. As for unAmerican can you believe Black American soldiers were not allowed in Southern restuaurants, but white German POW's were allowed? I don't know about FDR, but I have no shame. I wonder if today we are still practicing that same type of racism and bigotry but no longer toward Japanese, just others?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You damn well should feel shame, because you are still trying to excuse the inexcusable. You mention the 442nd, but do you really know about it? You would try to rationalize the best and bravest of America and their families being thrown into concentration camps at a time when the country needed them the most? Fuck you then. And if your real point is to make some statement about "just others," then make it and stop heaping more and more shame upon yourself.
Click to expand...


I feel no shame. I'm using history  as it happened; as for knowing the 442nd, I think I do, having been in the infantry at the time. Most of knew of that regiment, and the battalion, even those of us in the Pacific.  
The parents were already in the camps when the 442nd was formed, and I suggest again you look at the type of Californians that protested the formation of the 442nd and their arguments. Try "Native Sons and Daughters of the Golden West  442nd". I wonder what  you might find politically and historically.    
It happened and I can understand why it happened but that does not mean I approved. I wonder if those same things are going on against Americans today?


----------



## Unkotare

regent said:


> I suggest again you look at the type of Californians that protested the formation of the 442nd and their arguments. Try "Native Sons and Daughters of the Golden West  442nd".




I'm well informed on the subject, thanks. No need to repeat that again.


----------



## Unkotare

regent said:


> I wonder if those same things are going on against Americans today?








Is there something you want to say, or you are going to continue to be coy?


----------



## regent

I prefer that people make up their own minds based on the historical evidence rather than being told what to think. So what did you think of the California government's and their Sons and daughters of the golden west;s take on the history of the 442nd? Ever wonder why the military was not integrated until a Democratic president pushed it? Ever wonder why the Japanese and Japanese Americans in Hawaii were not put in camps?


----------



## Unkotare

regent said:


> I prefer that people make up their own minds based on the historical evidence rather than being told what to think.




I prefer that people answer questions when asked, especially after not once but twice 'hinting' that they want to say something.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Unkotare, because somebody does not agree with your opinion, does not mean they have not answered your questions.


----------



## Unkotare

JakeStarkey said:


> Unkotare, because somebody does not agree with your opinion, does not mean they have not answered your questions.




Not necessarily, but that is exactly the case here. Thanks for trying to butt in though.


----------



## JakeStarkey

You were properly and correctly answered, Unkotare, and your immoral stubbornness in refusing to admit it remains your problem.

You own it, not us.


----------



## Artevelde

JakeStarkey said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> SNIP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fucktoid, your stupid factoids reveal you are a mentoid.
> 
> FDR opposed Japanese imperialism with economic sanctions, and the Japanese struck back.
> 
> Only France and England (not the USA, like you suggested) declared war on Germany then, and neither could contribute a military effort to directly bring relief to the Poles.
> 
> The USA supported Britain, USSR, and China in opposing the fascists and the Japanese.
> 
> I agree that you, Odd ball, "are one seriously sad excuse of an historian."
Click to expand...


Better check your facts. During the first phase of World War II (1939-1941) the USSR was allied with Nazi-Germany. it joined in occupying Poland ans slaughtering Poles.

Neither did the USSR oppose Japan, since it concluded a non-aggression pact with them after their skirmishes in Mongolia ans scrupulously stuck to that until mid-1945.


----------



## JakeStarkey

You are right.  I did not specify the dates, which I should.  Beginning 22 June 1941, the USSR was on the sides of the Allies.  USSR invaded Japanese territories in August 1945, at the war's end.


----------



## Unkotare

JakeStarkey said:


> You were properly and correctly answered.




Your reading comprehension problem is all yours. Enjoy it.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Keep on, Unkotard, keeping on.


----------



## Unkotare

JakeStarkey said:


> Keep on, Unkotard, keeping on.



You know, your nose wouldn't get hurt like that if you didn't stick it in where it doesn't belong.


----------



## JakeStarkey

You lookin' in da mirror, pug boy?


----------



## Artevelde

The historical significance of the last few posts eludes me.


----------



## Unkotare

JakeStarkey said:


> You lookin' in da mirror?




No. See? That's how to answer a question.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Unkotare said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> You lookin' in da mirror?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. See? That's how to answer a question.
Click to expand...


You are projecting, kid.


----------



## whitehall

There was no "official" term limit for president before FDR. We didn't need it. You could say that FDR seized power to run for his 3rd and 4th terms in a similar way that Hitler initially gained power in Germany, with political intimidation, media talkeover and the threat of violence.


----------



## JakeStarkey

whitehall said:


> There was no "official" term limit for president before FDR. We didn't need it. You could say that FDR seized power to run for his 3rd and 4th terms in a similar way that Hitler initially gained power in Germany, with political intimidation, media talkeover and the threat of violence.



No comparison exists between FDR and Hitler.  FDR won an open election fair and square.

Political Intimidation and Violence, you fucker?  Show me the SA and the SS and the concentration camps and gold stars.

Media takeover, you fucker?  Show us the examples, you prick.

You are a fucking fascist of the worst sort who would use nazi tactics against your enemies if you could,.

You can't stand that electoral, constitutional process keeps you out of power, so you act the Big Lie, You are such a prick, whitehall.


----------



## Staidhup

Agreed, FDR wasn't a fascist by any stretch of the imagination, however he was a liberal progressive bent on the preservation of the ruling elite at the expense of the middle class. His way of keeping the middle class out of his neighborhood and his clubs. His desire was to keep the disadvantaged in their place by using social pablum (hand outs). He seized the nations food supply and in essence turned those tied to the land in to virtual surfs, providing food to the masses at discounted controlled prices by utilization of farm subsidies and regulation. FDR personified the old adage, a liberal fits one or two definitions, too rich, or too poor.


----------



## Unkotare

JakeStarkey said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> You lookin' in da mirror?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. See? That's how to answer a question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are projecting, kid.
Click to expand...


That's you making no sense again, idiot.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Unkotare said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. See? That's how to answer a question.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are projecting, kid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's you making no sense again, idiot.
Click to expand...


You are projecting your lack of sense, Unkotare.


----------



## Unkotare

JakeStarkey said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was no "official" term limit for president before FDR. We didn't need it. You could say that FDR seized power to run for his 3rd and 4th terms in a similar way that Hitler initially gained power in Germany, with political intimidation, media talkeover and the threat of violence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No comparison exists between FDR and Hitler.  FDR won an open election fair and square.
> .
Click to expand...



When he came to power, Hitler was hugely popular in Germany. 






And of course he and FDR shared a fondness for concentration camps.


----------



## Unkotare

JakeStarkey said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are projecting, kid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's you making no sense again, idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are projecting your lack of sense, Unkotare.
Click to expand...



Just typing words at random doesn't constitute any kind of point, idiot. Repeating the word "projecting" over and over does not make an argument no matter how badly a dimwit like you wants to believe there is some simple pattern you can fall back on when you have nothing to say.


----------



## JakeStarkey

My words, clear, to the point, and that they expose you is your problem.


----------



## Unkotare

Why don't you go bang some pots and pans together? That's about all you are doing now anyway. Next time mind your own damn business and you won't have to look so stupid (you still will be, but you won't have to look like it).


----------



## JakeStarkey

Projecting again, silly one.  Have the last word and we can let this go for tonight.


----------



## whitehall

JakeStarkey said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was no "official" term limit for president before FDR. We didn't need it. You could say that FDR seized power to run for his 3rd and 4th terms in a similar way that Hitler initially gained power in Germany, with political intimidation, media talkeover and the threat of violence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No comparison exists between FDR and Hitler.  FDR won an open election fair and square.
> 
> Political Intimidation and Violence, you fucker?  Show me the SA and the SS and the concentration camps and gold stars.
> 
> Media takeover, you fucker?  Show us the examples, you prick.
> 
> You are a fucking fascist of the worst sort who would use nazi tactics against your enemies if you could,.
> 
> You can't stand that electoral, constitutional process keeps you out of power, so you act the Big Lie, You are such a prick, whitehall.
Click to expand...


Like most ignorant lefties you **KNOCK OFF THE FAMILY REFERENCES**. If you read the post and stayed awake during history 101 you might understand that there were no concentration camps when Hitler seized power. That came later and the camps were ignored by the FDR administration until the war started and the old windbag could gain some political clout by finally denouncing them. We had our own version that kept Americans behind barbed wire so that FDR supporters could steal the property of loyal Japanese American citizens.


----------



## JakeStarkey

I use the fuck word with fuckers like you from the far, far irresponsible left and right who deliberately get history wrong.

So, read this, whitehall: fuck off.

By the way, who told you Hitler *seized *power?

You are ignoring the SA and SS terrorism of Nazi opponents before Hitler came to power.

Do you know nothing, fuckhead?


----------



## Unkotare

JakeStarkey said:


> Projecting again, silly one.  Have the last word and we can let this go for tonight.




Pay attention, I already told you that simply repeating that word over and over isn't going to work for you.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Unkotare said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Projecting again, silly one.  Have the last word and we can let this go for tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pay attention, I already told you that simply repeating that word over and over isn't going to work for you.
Click to expand...


What you tell anyone is immaterial.  It's what you do, lunkhead, and your projection of your inner problems onto others is very noticeable.


----------



## whitehall

JakeStarkey said:


> I use the fuck word with fuckers like you from the far, far irresponsible left and right who deliberately get history wrong.
> 
> So, read this, whitehall: fuck off.
> 
> By the way, who told you Hitler *seized *power?
> 
> You are ignoring the SA and SS terrorism of Nazi opponents before Hitler came to power.
> 
> Do you know nothing, fuckhead?



Kids use offensive words to make up for their inability to reason and argue their point and also as a substitute for their limited vocabulary. Personally I respect a person who disagrees with my opinion and can offer an argument. I don't give a flying fuck about anyone else (whoops).


----------



## Peach

PeteEU said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank God we used fascism to fight fascism!
> 
> The Road To Serfdom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As the FAR right decided to ignore Hitler, FDR was initiating Lend Lease, or perhaps you missed that in your "studies".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is not exactly how it was.
> 
> FDR was pretty much the only who stood up to Congress and the prevailing political view among elected politicians in both parties, but especially in the pro-business pro-eugenics types... that Hitler was the man to back in Europe over the British Empire, which at the time was seen as a threat to the US. At the time, Hitler's policies were closer to the US's own views than that of their "enemy" the British Empire... both economically and socially.
> 
> Even among FDRs cabinet there was Hitler supporters who were lobbying FDR not to back the UK up.
> 
> Now when I say Hitler supporters.. I dont mean raving NAZI's. The motivation to support Hitler over the UK varied from business (Bush's grandfather for example) to the threat of the British Empire on US aspirations world wide. They simply saw Nazi Germany as the best bet in a war in Europe and the enemy of my enemy... the British Empire.
Click to expand...


For that I am thankful. Let the Petains, Quislings, and Bund be damned for eternity.


----------



## whitehall

You just can't get away with saying that "FDR stood up... etc". The phrase "stood up to" is a knee-jerk meaningless defense. The reality is that FDR did little or nothing to stem the tide of Nazism in Germany for his first two terms. As a matter of fact the FDR administration's racist views of Japan clouded realistic assessment of the Japanese threat.


----------



## JakeStarkey

FDR stood up, whitehall, and there is absolutely nothing you can say that can detract from it.  Your wild assertions have to basis in fact.  You can post evidence if you want, but it will be nonsense and easily blasted out of the water.


----------



## regent

This is why history can be misused when trying to prove a political point. It's a form of making history one dimensional, a form of the spyglass approach, as if nothing else was going on at the time.  For example, why didn't FDR send the army over to stop Hitler in 1933 or even 1935? Perhaps it was the same reason Chamberlain didn't send the British army over in 1938 to stop Hitler from taking the Sudetenland?  If we use hindsight to solve past problems, perhaps we need to have a wider scope of history.


----------



## whitehall

JakeStarkey said:


> FDR stood up, whitehall, and there is absolutely nothing you can say that can detract from it.  Your wild assertions have to basis in fact.  You can post evidence if you want, but it will be nonsense and easily blasted out of the water.



My wild assertions are backed by facts. Your knee jerk defense is backed by emotion.


----------



## Oddball

JakeStarkey said:


> FDR stood up, whitehall, and there is absolutely nothing you can say that can detract from it.  Your wild assertions have to basis in fact.  You can post evidence if you want, but it will be nonsense and easily blasted out of the water.


FDR stood up and stole from Mussolini.

Hayek told it like it was....And is.


----------



## Unkotare

JakeStarkey said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Projecting again, silly one.  Have the last word and we can let this go for tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pay attention, I already told you that simply repeating that word over and over isn't going to work for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What you tell anyone is immaterial.  It's what you do, lunkhead, and your projection of your inner problems onto others is very noticeable.
Click to expand...



You're still just making meaningless noise, dopey.


----------



## whitehall

An FDR defender is like a global warmer. You have to have faith in the religion in spite of evidence. Information is available in the greatest Country in the world but sometimes you have to get beyond 8th grade propaganda and look for it.


----------



## Oddball

Amazing how all these alleged "historians" have missed, or outright ignore, one of the most salient and relevant nonfiction works of the era.

*The Road To Serfdom
*
Meh....Better to genuflect at the altar of FDR.


----------



## regent

whitehall said:


> An FDR defender is like a global warmer. You have to have faith in the religion in spite of evidence. Information is available in the greatest Country in the world but sometimes you have to get beyond 8th grade propaganda and look for it.



Well historians have always rated FDR in the top three greatest American presidents.  
Recently 2010 Siena Poll, 238 noted historians and presidential experts voted FDR as the greatest American president, so there's the historical evidence. As for the American- people-evidence, the people voted for FDR four times, so now it seems both voters and historians agree that FDR was great, if not the greatest.


----------



## Oddball

regent said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> An FDR defender is like a global warmer. You have to have faith in the religion in spite of evidence. Information is available in the greatest Country in the world but sometimes you have to get beyond 8th grade propaganda and look for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well historians have always rated FDR in the top three greatest American presidents.
> Recently 2010 Siena Poll, 238 noted historians and presidential experts voted FDR as the greatest American president.....
Click to expand...

Yeah....Lolberal historians, who put a very high premium on activist authoritarian central gubmint.

Big fat hairy deal.


----------



## whitehall

There are a hundred legitimate historical accounts of the 30's and the FDR administration. The sad truth is that union educated Americans rely on the fluff they were taught in history 101 in grammar school and later the history course filtered through the liberal lens renamed "social studies". I'm currently reading an account of FDR's Supreme Court appointments. The book is called "Scorpions" (from Felix Frankfurter's clerk Alexander Bickel that the Supreme Court is like nine scorpions in a bottle") 2010 by Noah Feldman. Barnes/Noble had the $30 book on sale for $6


----------



## Unkotare

regent said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> An FDR defender is like a global warmer. You have to have faith in the religion in spite of evidence. Information is available in the greatest Country in the world but sometimes you have to get beyond 8th grade propaganda and look for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well historians have always rated FDR in the top three greatest American presidents. .
Click to expand...



Left wing academics? What a surprise...


----------



## Artevelde

whitehall said:


> There was no "official" term limit for president before FDR. We didn't need it. You could say that FDR seized power to run for his 3rd and 4th terms in a similar way that Hitler initially gained power in Germany, with political intimidation, media talkeover and the threat of violence.



That is nonsense.


----------



## Artevelde

Peach said:


> PeteEU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peach said:
> 
> 
> 
> As the FAR right decided to ignore Hitler, FDR was initiating Lend Lease, or perhaps you missed that in your "studies".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is not exactly how it was.
> 
> FDR was pretty much the only who stood up to Congress and the prevailing political view among elected politicians in both parties, but especially in the pro-business pro-eugenics types... that Hitler was the man to back in Europe over the British Empire, which at the time was seen as a threat to the US. At the time, Hitler's policies were closer to the US's own views than that of their "enemy" the British Empire... both economically and socially.
> 
> Even among FDRs cabinet there was Hitler supporters who were lobbying FDR not to back the UK up.
> 
> Now when I say Hitler supporters.. I dont mean raving NAZI's. The motivation to support Hitler over the UK varied from business (Bush's grandfather for example) to the threat of the British Empire on US aspirations world wide. They simply saw Nazi Germany as the best bet in a war in Europe and the enemy of my enemy... the British Empire.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For that I am thankful. Let the Petains, Quislings, and Bund be damned for eternity.
Click to expand...


You're really throwing all sorts of different things together here. While I am not a fan of Pétain, Quisling, or the Bund, lumping all three together like they're the same thing is ridiculous and stupid.


----------



## JakeStarkey

whitehall said:


> An FDR defender is like a global warmer. You have to have faith in the religion in spite of evidence. Information is available in the greatest Country in the world but sometimes you have to get beyond 8th grade propaganda and look for it.



The evidence is clear that the 8th grade propaganda of the far right is ridiculous.


----------



## barry1960

Artevelde said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was no "official" term limit for president before FDR. We didn't need it. You could say that FDR seized power to run for his 3rd and 4th terms in a similar way that Hitler initially gained power in Germany, with political intimidation, media talkeover and the threat of violence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is nonsense.
Click to expand...


Agreed, it is nonsense to compare FDR's running for a third term with Hitler's seizure of power. It would also be a poor comparison of the USA in 1940 with the crumbling Weimar Republic in the early 1930s.


----------



## regent

The framers debated term limits for the executive and decided to not put a limit on the president's terms in office. The limit was a Republican attempt to degrade FDR, but in so doing the Republicans probably gave FDR a lock on the times elected. If Republicans ever elect a president of FDR's caliber they may still regret that amendment.


----------



## Unkotare

Let's hope the nation never elects a disaster like FDR again.


----------



## JakeStarkey

The terms amendment is a great thing.

Ronnie would have been re-elected and we would have had a president who was dotty.

Clinton would have re-elected and half the Board would not be here because they would all be dead of heart attacks.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

JakeStarkey said:


> The terms amendment is a great thing.
> 
> Ronnie would have been re-elected and we would have had a president who was dotty.
> 
> Clinton would have re-elected and half the Board would not be here because they would all be dead of heart attacks.



Jake 
you have a challenge
http://www.usmessageboard.com/5298411-post207.html


----------



## JakeStarkey

I have no challenge, you have a problem.  Own it, take care of it.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

JakeStarkey said:


> I have no challenge, you have a problem.  Own it, take care of it.



No you have a challenge


----------



## regent

Was there ever a time when America did not have world dangers facing it, or the political party out of power warning us of the immenent take-over by the sitting president. Of course all strong presidents seem to want to be king or dictator, Andrew Jackson was our last king, now the presidents want to become dictators. Yet all, the presidents, when not reelected or die seem to have failed in their dictatorship goal and fade into the sunset. Still the dictator bit is almost as good as the communist bit. 
As Jefferson said, "No man will ever bring out of the Presidency the reputation which carries him into it."


----------



## JakeStarkey

bigrebnc1775 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have no challenge, you have a problem.  Own it, take care of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No you have a challenge
Click to expand...


Not important.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

JakeStarkey said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have no challenge, you have a problem.  Own it, take care of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No you have a challenge
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not important.
Click to expand...


That's what I thought little troll.


----------



## JakeStarkey

You are right, it is unimportant.


----------



## whitehall

Artevelde said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was no "official" term limit for president before FDR. We didn't need it. You could say that FDR seized power to run for his 3rd and 4th terms in a similar way that Hitler initially gained power in Germany, with political intimidation, media talkeover and the threat of violence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is nonsense.
Click to expand...


You don't get to say "it's nonsense" and walk away except in the schoolyard or the union based educational system. #1 America didn't need term limits for the president because they all respected a limit of two terms. #2 FDR ran for four terms.


----------



## JakeStarkey

whitehall said:


> Artevelde said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was no "official" term limit for president before FDR. We didn't need it. You could say that FDR seized power to run for his 3rd and 4th terms in a similar way that Hitler initially gained power in Germany, with political intimidation, media talkeover and the threat of violence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is nonsense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't get to say "it's nonsense" and walk away except in the schoolyard or the union based educational system. #1 America didn't need term limits for the president because they all respected a limit of two terms. #2 FDR ran for four terms.
Click to expand...


If Artevelde of all people, tell you your comment, correctly, which he did, is nonsense, then you are in deep doosh, boy.

You made a stupid ass comment comparing succession of Hitler with that of FDR and his subsequent third and fourth terms.

You have made a merre assertion with three unsubstantiated points, Whitehall.

WhiteHallup and confront your Inner Doosh.


----------



## barry1960

whitehall said:


> Artevelde said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was no "official" term limit for president before FDR. We didn't need it. You could say that FDR seized power to run for his 3rd and 4th terms in a similar way that Hitler initially gained power in Germany, with political intimidation, media talkeover and the threat of violence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is nonsense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't get to say "it's nonsense" and walk away except in the schoolyard or the union based educational system. #1 America didn't need term limits for the president because they all respected a limit of two terms. #2 FDR ran for four terms.
Click to expand...


Theodore Roosevelt held the presidency for eight years, took four years off and ran again in 1912 under the Bull Moose Party. If successful he would have served three terms, although non-consecutive.

Now to address your non-sensical comparison of Hitler's ascension to dictator and FDR's third term in office:

 FDR was elected to a third tem as president. Hitler was appointed chancelor in a coalition government in 1933. Hitler used in SA as well as support from the police to intimidate and outlaw all other parties within six months. The Reichstag fire and subsequnet enabling act eliminated the Reichstag as a political force. Thus Hitler rule as a dictator, eventually making his word German law. Interestingly, Hitler never won a majority vote on his road to power.

FDR never used the intimidation of force of millions of militia to obtain absolute power. FDR did not eliminate all other parties. FDR did not eliminate congress. 

There is no comparison.


----------



## Unkotare

You left out FDR's concentration camps for innocent, loyal Americans.


----------



## whitehall

OK, my comparison of FDR's disregard of the self limiting terms established by  George Washington and Hitler's rise in Germany was a little over the top but it got your attention. Hitler's rise in German politics relied  intimidation but he was actually elected by the uninformed and ignorant German people who relied on propaganda rather than news for their information sources. Hitler rose in Germany at the same time FDR rose in American politics. There is little evidence that FDR did anything more than issue a few typical windy statements to address the Nazi atrocities while Hitler became more powerful. FDR was busy trying to subvert the Supreme Court while pressuring congress to enforce the New Deal did little to curb the incredible hardship of the Great Depression.


----------



## regent

Washington established some firsts but they were not laws any more than a president must have false teeth or own slaves. Had the framers believed two terms and out, they would have indicated that in Article Two of the Constitution, but they did not. Suppose Washington had only accepted one term, or three? The firsts of Washington are great but only firsts, not laws nor part of the Constitution.


----------



## barry1960

whitehall said:


> OK, my comparison of FDR's disregard of the self limiting terms established by  George Washington and Hitler's rise in Germany was a little over the top but it got your attention. Hitler's rise in German politics relied  intimidation but he was actually elected by the uninformed and ignorant German people who relied on propaganda rather than news for their information sources. Hitler rose in Germany at the same time FDR rose in American politics. There is little evidence that FDR did anything more than issue a few typical windy statements to address the Nazi atrocities while Hitler became more powerful. FDR was busy trying to subvert the Supreme Court while pressuring congress to enforce the New Deal did little to curb the incredible hardship of the Great Depression.



Yes, you did get my attention. In 1932 the nazi's rose to be the largest party in Germany, but not a majority. Hitler was appointed Chancelor of a coalition government, then used a combination of state resources and intimidation to quickly turn the coalition government into a dictatorship. Hitler owed his rise to the worldwide depression, a distain for democracy among the Army and other political players, Hitler's speaking ability, the millions of stormtroopers, Goebels use of propaganda, and the miscalculations of political opponents. However, i would not call the german people uninformed. Germans were very politically active and there was a plethora of newspapers before the nazis shut them down.

As far as FDR doing nothing to curb the Nazis. He did little throughout the 1930s, but who did? America was an isolationist nation. France and England could have easily crushed a rebuilding Germany in the 1930s, but did nothing. I am not sure why FDR is getting blame for this.

FDR did take action early in WWII, before the USA was attacked. The US navy escorted convoys, fired on German submarines, took over defense of Iceland, lended England 50 destroyers and some planes. All this over the strenuous objections of isolationist Republicans.


----------



## barry1960

Unkotare said:


> You left out FDR's concentration camps for innocent, loyal Americans.



We Americans love to bash ourselves. These were scary times after pearl harbor was attacked. There were Japanese spies on Hawaii scouting our fleet. America over reacted with the japense internment camps. However, if one were to look at the examples of the other participants in WWII, the USA was a shining example of morality in WWII.

The US dropped two atomic bombs because we had them. I believe every other participant would have used such a weapon in they had possessed it. Sure Japanese Americans were rounded up, but they were not slaughtered.


----------



## JakeStarkey

whitehall said:


> OK, my comparison of FDR's disregard of the self limiting terms established by  George Washington and Hitler's rise in Germany was a little over the top  ....



"a little over the top"?  

It discredited everything you are trying to say.


----------



## regent

The problem I find with history is that historians have not yet found a way to really bring back a period in total. By that I mean where people can really understand the feelings, fears and so forth of the people. Those feelings and fears can only be said by historians, but seldom felt by the reader. To say that people, ordinary Americans were fearful after Pearl Harbor and felt very aggressive towards the Japanese on the west coast doesn't do it. In fact, the Japanese had long been the object of aggression by many Americans before Pearl Harbor, and after December 7th it increased. That was not a valid reason for removing them but it might indicate why most Americans did not object. The saving grace of the whole episode was the role of the Japanese Americans themselves, the 442nd, the attempt to make those camps only holding camps, not a form of punishment, and perhaps that we learned something from the whole episode. 
I wonder how many remember the zoot suiters?


----------



## Unkotare

barry1960 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> You left out FDR's concentration camps for innocent, loyal Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We Americans love to bash ourselves. These were scary times after pearl harbor was attacked. There were Japanese spies on Hawaii scouting our fleet. America over reacted with the japense internment camps. However, if one were to look at the examples of the other participants in WWII, the USA was a shining example of morality in WWII.
> 
> The US dropped two atomic bombs because we had them. I believe every other participant would have used such a weapon in they had possessed it. Sure Japanese Americans were rounded up, but they were not slaughtered.
Click to expand...


This has all been posted many times before but I guess you missed it.

1) Not ONE Japanese-American was EVER convicted of espionage during WWII.

2) The loyal American citizens who the scumbag FDR had thrown into concentration camps went on to make up a large part of the most highly decorated military unit in US history.

3) Anyone who would try to rationalize or excuse throwing over 100,000 innocent AMERICANS into concentration camps doesn't deserve to live in America, let alone be a citizen.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Unkotare, once again, you are entitled to your own opinions, but not to your own definitions and facts.

The J-A internment camps were nothing like Nazi concentration camps.  The very suggestion that any comparison exists reveals that you are mentally feeble, or ignorant of the facts, or motivated malignantly.

An injustice to our J-A citizens did indeed occur, with some very unfortunate consequences.  To suggest that it was comparable to Nazi Germany reflects poorly on your ability to analyze.


----------



## Unkotare

JakeStarkey said:


> Unkotare, once again, you are entitled to your own opinions, but not to your own definitions and facts.
> 
> The J-A internment camps were nothing like Nazi concentration camps.  The very suggestion that any comparison exists reveals that you are mentally feeble, or ignorant of the facts, or motivated malignantly.
> 
> An injustice to our J-A citizens did indeed occur, with some very unfortunate consequences.  To suggest that it was comparable to Nazi Germany reflects poorly on your ability to analyze.




You need to read more and imagine less. I haven't said anywhere that FDR's concentration camps were the same as Hitler's. The only comparison that I have made - and it is indisputable - is that they were both concentration camps. FDR threw over 100,000 innocent AMERICANS into concentration camps. Any other comparisons that you may have cooked up in your little imagination are your problem. I will say this, anyone who tries to excuse what FDR did with "well, our concentration camps weren't as bad as theirs" is an unamerican low-life. We hold ourselves to a million times higher standard than that.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Unkotare, when you use the term "concentration camp" to describe the J-A internment camp, (1) you use the term incorrectly, (2) yet you use it deliberately, and (3) you use it to inflame.

What happened was not good, but in no, way, shape, or form, were they concentration camps.

You have no further credibility on this subject.  Run along.


----------



## Unkotare

JakeStarkey said:


> Unkotare, when you use the term "concentration camp" to describe the J-A internment camp, (1) you use the term incorrectly, (2) yet you use it deliberately, and (3) you use it to inflame.
> 
> What happened was not good, but in no, way, shape, or form, were they concentration camps.
> 
> You have no further credibility on this subject.  Run along.





What did I tell you about reading and imagining? Go ask Mommy to look up the term "concentration camp" for you.

You know what? Don't bother her, I'll do it for you:


"A place where large numbers of political prisoners or members of persecuted minorities are imprisoned"

"A camp where civilians, enemy aliens, political prisoners, and sometimes prisoners of war are detained and confined, typically under harsh conditions"

"a guarded compound for the detention or imprisonment of aliens, members of ethnic minorities, political opponents, etc"


I couldn't give less of a shit if the truth makes you uncomfortable, douchebag. FDR threw AMERICANS into concentration camps.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Ad homs make you look silly.

You are waffling.  Use terms carefully and not emotionally.  The truth makes you uncomfortable.  As bad as the internment experience was found by the J-A interrnees, they did not suffer as did those in Europe.

Three words: shame on you.


----------



## Unkotare

I gave you the definition above (since you apparently didn't know the definition). Again, try actually reading for a change, dim-wit.


----------



## Unkotare

JakeStarkey said:


> As bad as the internment experience was found by the J-A interrnees, they did not suffer as did those in Europe.





AGAIN, I didn't say they did. Are you really this stupid, or just completely dishonest?


----------



## JakeStarkey

You are failing in trying to enflame a situation by a false analogy and wrong use of words.

Get used to being corrected.


----------



## Unkotare

JakeStarkey said:


> You are failing in trying to enflame a situation by a false analogy and wrong use of words.
> 
> Get used to being corrected.




If it bothers you that words have actual definitions, that's your fucking problem. Your ignorance imposes no obligation on reality.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Unkotare said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are failing in trying to enflame a situation by a false analogy and wrong use of words.
> 
> Get used to being corrected.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it bothers you that words have actual definitions, that's your fucking problem. Your ignorance imposes no obligation on reality.
Click to expand...


It bothers me that you use false comparisons to twist definitions to an inflamatory point unsupported by the evidence.

You have an obligation to be balanced and truthful.

You are not.


----------



## barry1960

Unkotare said:


> barry1960 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> You left out FDR's concentration camps for innocent, loyal Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We Americans love to bash ourselves. These were scary times after pearl harbor was attacked. There were Japanese spies on Hawaii scouting our fleet. America over reacted with the japense internment camps. However, if one were to look at the examples of the other participants in WWII, the USA was a shining example of morality in WWII.
> 
> The US dropped two atomic bombs because we had them. I believe every other participant would have used such a weapon in they had possessed it. Sure Japanese Americans were rounded up, but they were not slaughtered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This has all been posted many times before but I guess you missed it.
> 
> 1) Not ONE Japanese-American was EVER convicted of espionage during WWII.
> 
> 2) The loyal American citizens who the scumbag FDR had thrown into concentration camps went on to make up a large part of the most highly decorated military unit in US history.
> 
> 3) Anyone who would try to rationalize or excuse throwing over 100,000 innocent AMERICANS into concentration camps doesn't deserve to live in America, let alone be a citizen.
Click to expand...


I was not trying to rationalize this action, only put it into some perspective. The settlement camps that Japanese Americans were place into were by definition concentration camps, but completely different than concentration camps in Germany. Since most people picture concentration camps like those in Germany, calling them concentration camps might be misleading.

Inferring that I do not deserve to live in America or be an American citizen is pathetic and shows no understanding of this country.


----------



## Amelia

barry1960 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> barry1960 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We Americans love to bash ourselves. These were scary times after pearl harbor was attacked. There were Japanese spies on Hawaii scouting our fleet. America over reacted with the japense internment camps. However, if one were to look at the examples of the other participants in WWII, the USA was a shining example of morality in WWII.
> 
> The US dropped two atomic bombs because we had them. I believe every other participant would have used such a weapon in they had possessed it. Sure Japanese Americans were rounded up, but they were not slaughtered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This has all been posted many times before but I guess you missed it.
> 
> 1) Not ONE Japanese-American was EVER convicted of espionage during WWII.
> 
> 2) The loyal American citizens who the scumbag FDR had thrown into concentration camps went on to make up a large part of the most highly decorated military unit in US history.
> 
> 3) Anyone who would try to rationalize or excuse throwing over 100,000 innocent AMERICANS into concentration camps doesn't deserve to live in America, let alone be a citizen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was not trying to rationalize this action, only put it into some perspective. The settlement camps that Japanese Americans were place into were by definition concentration camps, but completely different than concentration camps in Germany. Since most people picture concentration camps like those in Germany, calling them concentration camps might be misleading.
> 
> Inferring that I do not deserve to live in America or be an American citizen is pathetic and shows no understanding of this country.
Click to expand...



Unk loses perspective when it comes to Asian issues.


----------



## regent

Many Japanese and Japanese-Americans left the camps moving to a different part of the United States other than the west coast. It was living on the west coast that was the key.  As for the espionage, someone, not me, might point out how effective the relocation program was, not one found guilty, would we call that a success? Perhaps it was the success of the Japanese with their fruit and vegetable farms that was the real reason they were relocated, particulary from California. Ah, capitalism.


----------



## Unkotare

JakeStarkey said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are failing in trying to enflame a situation by a false analogy and wrong use of words.
> 
> Get used to being corrected.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it bothers you that words have actual definitions, that's your fucking problem. Your ignorance imposes no obligation on reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It bothers me that you use false comparisons to twist definitions to an inflamatory point unsupported by the evidence.
> 
> You have an obligation to be balanced and truthful.
> 
> You are not.
Click to expand...



What "false comparisons" have I made? Remember, the ones you just imagine don't count. Do you intend to continue being stupid and dishonest?


----------



## Unkotare

regent said:


> As for the espionage, someone, not me, might point out how effective the relocation program was, not one found guilty, would we call that a success?




That's like saying murder is a very successful way to make someone stop smoking (although in this case it would have been applied to someone who never smoked in the first place).


----------



## regent

Unkotare said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> As for the espionage, someone, not me, might point out how effective the relocation program was, not one found guilty, would we call that a success?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's like saying murder is a very successful way to make someone stop smoking (although in this case it would have been applied to someone who never smoked in the first place).
Click to expand...


Of course, it was dumb but then comparing the relocation centers with Hitler's concentration camps is dumb too. There were many differences and most admit they were wrong but at the time they seemed correct, and now with time we know that. 
As someone said, calling a horse's tail a leg does not mean the horse had five legs, calling the camps concentration camps implying they were similar to Hitlers is incorrect.


----------



## Unkotare

Concentration camps is exactly what they were. Words have meanings. If the name makes you uncomfortable - it should.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Unkotare said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it bothers you that words have actual definitions, that's your fucking problem. Your ignorance imposes no obligation on reality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It bothers me that you use false comparisons to twist definitions to an inflamatory point unsupported by the evidence.
> 
> You have an obligation to be balanced and truthful.
> 
> You are not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What "false comparisons" have I made? Remember, the ones you just imagine don't count. Do you intend to continue being stupid and dishonest?
Click to expand...


False comparison?

OK, you are acting like a doosh.

FDR to Hitler?  Our internment camps to Nazi concentration camps.

Two words: fuck you.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Unkotare said:


> Concentration camps is exactly what they were. Words have meanings. If the name makes you uncomfortable - it should.



Doosh Unkotare tries to make the false comparisons again.

Once again, fuck the doosh,

Don't try defending the indefensible, doosh,


----------



## Unkotare

JakeStarkey said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> It bothers me that you use false comparisons to twist definitions to an inflamatory point unsupported by the evidence.
> 
> You have an obligation to be balanced and truthful.
> 
> You are not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What "false comparisons" have I made? Remember, the ones you just imagine don't count. Do you intend to continue being stupid and dishonest?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> False comparison?
> 
> OK, you are acting like a doosh.
> 
> FDR to Hitler?  Our internment camps to Nazi concentration camps.
> 
> Two words: fuck you.
Click to expand...



If you just imagine statements I never made, and then you get upset about the shit you made up - that is your fucking problem. If you are too stupid to know the definition of words, and then you get upset by what they really mean - that is your fucking problem. 

Notice the pattern? YOUR FUCKING PROBLEM.

If you insist on remaining ignorant and dishonest that is also YOUR FUCKING PROBLEM. The facts are what they are, FDR did what he did, and you are (pathetically) what you are.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Your comparisons were obvious, Hitler = FDR,  concentration camp = internment camp, in a WWII context,

You are a lying doosh, Unkotare.


----------



## Douger

What's a dooosh 
Is that like when a murkin fucks hee/selv in the ass with a koRnkob in granny's outdoor shithouse to bust a nut ???


----------



## Unkotare

Words have meanings, idiot. Your ignorance is your own fault, your dishonesty is even worse. You are a low-life piece of shit who lacks the character necessary to have an honest discussion. 

Fuck you, your straw men, and your willful ignorance.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Unkotare Doosh, make sure you read, "Your comparisons were obvious, Hitler = FDR, concentration camp = internment camp, in a WWII context.  You are a lying doosh, Unkotare."


----------



## Unkotare

Take your straw man and shove him up your ass, if there's still room in there. You don't get to fabricate the meanings of words and you don't get to fabricate statements I never made. If you were a human being with the slightest bit of integrity or even a glimmer of intelligence you wouldn't need me to tell you that. Go take an English class if you need to. That's your fucking problem, idiot.


----------



## Unkotare

I gave you three dictionary definitions of the term in question but it seems that nothing can penetrate the fog of stupidity that protects your pea brain from reality.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Unkotare needs to watch the following to understand.

WWII in HD &mdash; Japanese Internment in America &mdash; History.com Videos

The internment camps were a trajedy, a violation of civil liberties, but in the context the treatment of the internees does not equate FDR with Hitler or the American internment camps with Nazi concentration camps.

Here, Unkotare.  Compare, then apologize  WWII in HD &mdash; Concentration Camp Liberation &mdash; History.com Videos

You may have the final word.


----------



## Unkotare

Yet AGAIN you 'respond' to what you want to see rather than to what I've actually said. Can you read English, or are you just guessing at what is posted? It may not be your fault that you are functionally illiterate, but it sure as hell is your fault that you are so deliberately and repeatedly dishonest. If you just want to have a 'discussion' with yourself you don't need the computer, champ. 

Words have meanings whether you like them or not, you dishonest fucking loser.


----------



## tigerbob

Oddball said:


> As someone with plenty of Alsatian blood coursing through his veins, I impolitely invite you to ram it up your liberoidal ass.
> 
> FDR provoked war with Japan, via economic embargo and directly with the AVG (Flying Tigers), who were flying combat missions well before 7 December'41.
> 
> *France, England and the good ole USA sold Poland down the river to the reds...."Fuck the Poles", said the craven traitors who declared war on Germany over the 1 September '39 Nazi invasion.*
> 
> America ended up enabling and empowering both Stalin and Mao, who out-slaughtered Hitler by a factor of no less than ten.
> 
> You are one seriously sad excuse of an historian.



Declaring war on Germany for invading Poland was saying "Fuck You" to the Poles?  Who knew?


----------



## JakeStarkey

Well, Oddball is well named.


----------



## tigerbob

Saigon said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> France, England and the good ole USA sold Poland down the river to the reds...."Fuck the Poles", said the craven traitors who declared war on Germany over the 1 September '39 Nazi invasion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think this reading of history stands up.
> 
> With Stalin and Hitler having carved up Europe with Molotov-Ribentrop, the Allies were left in the unappealing situation of having to decide when and where to ignite a world war which would potentially cost both tens of thousands of lives.
> 
> *Both the US and UK acted primarily out of self interest*, which is exactly what they should have done. Nothing could have saved Poland in 1939, and the best the Allies could hope for was for he Soviets to block the Western Front, while they attempted to secure their own borders in the west.
> 
> Why an English general placing English military needs ahead of Polish ones would be a 'traitor' is beyond me.
Click to expand...


Well, if the UK as acting out of self interest they'd have accepted Hitler's peace overtures after the fall of France.  Up until that point, they had lost a lot of equipment but very few lives.


----------



## Unkotare

JakeStarkey said:


> Well, Oddball is well named.



So are you, Fakey.


----------



## Amelia

Unkotare said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, Oddball is well named.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So are you, Fakey.
Click to expand...



Says unkotare.


----------



## Unkotare

Amelia said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, Oddball is well named.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So are you, Fakey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Says unkotare.
Click to expand...



Also well named!


----------



## regent

To continue this intellectual discussion, I wonder how many know that the laws by which the Japanese and Japanese-Americans were placed in camps are still on the books. 
The camps were, at times, called concentration camps but as the concentration camps of Hitler's Germany began to come to light there was an attempt to change the names to differentiate between Hitler's camps and the relocation centers. 
Another question remains, if the events of 1941 were to repeat today, would we do the same thing again?


----------



## JakeStarkey

In the Nuclear Age, I would think not.  A war against a definable foe and country would be over very quickly.

I don't NK or Iran or Iraq (in the 2020s the Iraqis, thanks to our neo-cons, will be our sworn enemies) can slip a fleet up to our shores.


----------



## Unkotare

JakeStarkey said:


> In the Nuclear Age, I would think not.  A war against a definable foe and country would be over very quickly.
> 
> I don't NK or Iran or Iraq (in the 2020s the Iraqis, thanks to our neo-cons, will be our sworn enemies) can slip a fleet up to our shores.



That's not what he was asking, you idiot.


----------



## Unkotare

regent said:


> To continue this intellectual discussion, I wonder how many know that the laws by which the Japanese and Japanese-Americans were placed in camps are still on the books.
> The camps were, at times, called concentration camps but as the concentration camps of Hitler's Germany began to come to light there was an attempt to change the names to differentiate between Hitler's camps and the relocation centers.
> Another question remains, if the events of 1941 were to repeat today, would we do the same thing again?



No, we would not.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Unkotare said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the Nuclear Age, I would think not.  A war against a definable foe and country would be over very quickly.
> 
> I don't NK or Iran or Iraq (in the 2020s the Iraqis, thanks to our neo-cons, will be our sworn enemies) can slip a fleet up to our shores.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not what he was asking, you idiot.
Click to expand...


He was not asking.  He posited a point, and I responded, and you, as usual, when at the adults' table, missed what was going on.

However, I can help.  Go to the beginning of the thread and read,


----------



## Unkotare

JakeStarkey said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the Nuclear Age, I would think not.  A war against a definable foe and country would be over very quickly.
> 
> I don't NK or Iran or Iraq (in the 2020s the Iraqis, thanks to our neo-cons, will be our sworn enemies) can slip a fleet up to our shores.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not what he was asking, you idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He was not asking.  He posited a point, and I responded, and you, as usual, when at the adults' table, missed what was going on.
> 
> However, I can help.  Go to the beginning of the thread and read,
Click to expand...



Wrong again, idiot. He asked a question. Shut the fuck up until you learn some more English.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Unkotare continues to demonstrate a lack of comprehension,


----------



## Unkotare

JakeStarkey said:


> Unkotare continues to demonstrate a lack of comprehension,




You have demonstrated time and time again that such is YOUR problem, idiot. Don't bother begging for help; I don't teach hopeless cases like you.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Unkotare, the false analogies were yours.


----------



## Unkotare

JakeStarkey said:


> Unkotare, the false analogies were yours.




You mean the words you were too stupid to understand were mine. The pathetic ignorance was yours.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Unkotare said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare, the false analogies were yours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean the words you were too stupid to understand were mine. The pathetic ignorance was yours.
Click to expand...


Your comparisons were FDR=Hitler and internment camp=concentration camp.

That is true ignorance.


----------



## Unkotare

Your ignorance of the English language, combined with your infantile little imagination, have made a fool of you again.


----------



## Unkotare

Words have meanings. Fakey's ignorance and dishonesty do not change that.


----------



## JakeStarkey

The words were yours, Unkotare; the comparisons were yours, Unkotare; you are the one trying to create new comparisons and definitions that are false.

You need to grow up and act like an adult, in accepting your failure here.


----------



## Unkotare

JakeStarkey said:


> The words were yours, Unkotare; the comparisons were yours, Unkotare; you are the one trying to create new comparisons and definitions that are false.
> 
> You need to grow up and act like an adult, in accepting your failure here.





The infantile imagination was yours, the ignorance of the English language was yours, the deliberate dishonesty was yours, so the shit smeared all over your face is all yours.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Unkotare, please, you are embarrassing yourself.


----------



## Unkotare

Fakey's deficiency with the English language does not change the meaning of words. His blatant dishonesty reveals his complete lack of character as a human being.


----------



## Unkotare

JakeStarkey said:


> Unkotare, please, you are embarrassing yourself.




Oh, is that your problem? Do you live in Backwards World? Now it all makes sense.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Unkotare, _ad homs _merely demonstrate how much of nothing you have to say in this thread.


----------



## Unkotare

JakeStarkey said:


> Unkotare, _ad homs _merely demonstrate how much of nothing you have to say in this thread.





This from the Straw Man maker? What a fucking joke that is. What a fucking joke you are.


----------



## JakeStarkey

You are the Straw Man, Unkotare.  In fact that is how I will address you, until you admit the false comparisons,


----------



## Unkotare

Fakey the dishonest douchebag takes a stroll down memory lane:

Remember when I provided you with no fewer than three sources for a term you did not know the definition of? Those were good times.

Remember when you tried to claim I was saying something that I was not? Remember when I directly and repeatedly told you that your asinine assumption was in error? Those were good times.

Remember when your little ego then got bruised, sending you into this meltdown? Oh, that's still going on now!


----------



## JakeStarkey

Come on, Straw Man, tell us how FDR was like Hitler and how the internment camps were like concentration camps.

You continue to deny you were wrong.  All you have to do is admit your errors, and you will feel better.


----------



## Unkotare

I told you before that if I ever needed you to put words in my mouth I'd reach down your throat and take them. Until then, you need to read more and imagine less. Do you think that repeating a lie often enough will cover your shame at not knowing the meaning of a term in what is supposedly your native language? Give it up, you won't get less stupid by repeating the lie.


----------



## Unkotare

JakeStarkey said:


> You continue to deny you were wrong.






When the fever breaks, or you sober up, or whatever the hell is wrong with you, you will realize that I was not "wrong" about anything. FDR threw over 100,000 AMERICANS into concentration camps. If you don't like the term or the fact that you didn't know what it means, that is too fucking bad. Your fabrication of any other conclusions on my part is blatantly dishonest and if you ever develop a shred of integrity you will also realize that.


----------



## tigerbob

Unkotare said:


> barry1960 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> You left out FDR's concentration camps for innocent, loyal Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We Americans love to bash ourselves. These were scary times after pearl harbor was attacked. There were Japanese spies on Hawaii scouting our fleet. America over reacted with the japense internment camps. However, if one were to look at the examples of the other participants in WWII, the USA was a shining example of morality in WWII.
> 
> The US dropped two atomic bombs because we had them. I believe every other participant would have used such a weapon in they had possessed it. Sure Japanese Americans were rounded up, but they were not slaughtered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This has all been posted many times before but I guess you missed it.
> 
> 1) Not ONE Japanese-American was EVER convicted of espionage during WWII.
> 
> 2) The loyal American citizens who the scumbag FDR had thrown into concentration camps went on to make up a large part of the most highly decorated military unit in US history.
> 
> 3) Anyone who would try to rationalize or excuse throwing over 100,000 innocent AMERICANS into concentration camps doesn't deserve to live in America, let alone be a citizen.
Click to expand...


I mostly agree with that.  I can rationalize it, but it can't under any circumstances be excused


----------



## JakeStarkey

No one is denying that 110,000 Japanese-Americans went to internment camps, and that it was wrong.

However, what Unkotare can't handle is being called on his false analogies of *FDR = Hitler *and *American internment camps = German concentration camps*.  That was the clear meaning in the OP.

Until you not only drop it, Unkotare, but admit you were wrong and have been defending your wrongness like a four year old on the playground, I am going to keep calling you out,


----------



## yidnar

Peach said:


> FDR was of course the FIRST world leader to condemn Hitler, way back in 1933; FDR had to fight not only the far right on the economy, but also the same cruds on the war against fascism. Thank God we had an American like him at the helm.


communism vs fascism !!


----------



## Unkotare

Do you need yet another dictionary definition to help you with your English deficiency, idiot? Is all this really because your little ego was so bruised by the reality that you didn't know the meaning of a term in English, or is it because you so desire to suck the dick of the long-dead FDR?


----------



## Unkotare

Little Fakey seems to want to think that repeating his asinine lies will somehow cover his shame at not understanding the English language.


----------



## JakeStarkey

You wrote the comparisons as *FDR = Hitler *and *American internment camps = German concentration camps*.

That is false, simply wrong, very immoral.  The moment you introduced Hitler and concentration camps into the argument, you failed.


----------



## Unkotare

JakeStarkey said:


> You wrote the comparisons as *FDR = Hitler *and *American internment camps = German concentration camps*.





No, YOU wrote that, you fucking imbecile. 




Your deficiency with the English language is YOUR problem, douchebag.


----------



## Unkotare

FACT: FDR threw over 100,000 AMERICANS into concentration camps. If that word (and the fact that he didn't know what it meant when he started whining) bothers Fakey, that is just too damn bad. It is what it is. 

Because Fakey is a dishonest and mentally limited individual, he drew conclusions beyond the FACT stated above and has now insisted, in a fit of apparent dementia, upon attributing them to me. Anything he has to say should be disregarded with the appropriate amount of pity and scorn.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Post 67 of this thread by Unkotare: "The majority of the over 100,000 people of Japanese descent thrown into *concentration camps *by the dictator FDR were loyal US citizens. They proved themselves to be among the most loyal, in fact. No Japanese-Americans were ever convicted of espionage during the war. While 'away,' their property and holdings were siezed or extorted and most never got back what was taken from them. I can't believe someone said "No lack of food, shelter, clothing, bathing, and bathroom facilities either." Isn't that fucking great? Would anyone here volunteer to be thrown behind barbed wire under armed guard by your own government because hey, they have bathrooms? What a fucking outrage. And of course before such 'nice' concentration camps were built for them, a great many of these AMERICAN CITIZENS were forced to live in horse stables out in the desert. How 'nice.' FDR should go down in history as a villian."

Post 95: "As is using *comparison with European "extermination camps" *as a means of diminishing the utter outrage of the US government rounding up over 100,000 innocent, loyal US citizens and residents and throwing them into *concentration camps*."  *Yet you continue to use the term deliberately*.

Post 106: "There is no "wrong area" for US citizens to live in the United States, and there is NO rationalization for what that *criminal FDR *did."

Post 120: "Is that the standard of acceptability? '*Our concentration camps *not as bad as the Nazi concentration camps'? The United States of America is a hell of a lot better than that>"

That is enough to condemn the implications of falsification, deliberately linking the concept of *American interment camps to Nazi concentration camps *and linking indirectly the false comparison of *Hitler to FDR*.


----------



## Unkotare

Only someone as truly stupid as Fakey could go to all the trouble of quoting the posts above without understanding one word.


----------



## sealybobo

Peach said:


> FDR was of course the FIRST world leader to condemn Hitler, way back in 1933; FDR had to fight not only the far right on the economy, but also the same cruds on the war against fascism. Thank God we had an American like him at the helm.



What happened to the rich people in Germany?  Did the 3rd reich take their wealth or was he good for industry?  Did the rich in Germany back Hitler?  Sure he came to power by way of elections, but was he a socialist, communist or capitalist?  I would bet you anything like the Koch brothers back the GOP candidates, the Corporations were behind Hitler.  If not, he would have never gotten into power.  And those Robber Barons that own Germany and Europe also own America.  Some of them are the private bankers that own our Federal Reserve.  And we don't even know who they are.


----------



## Unkotare

What the idiot quoted as "post 95" directly refutes the basis of his emo-meltdown, but he is too damn stupid to understand what he himself quoted. Truly a hopeless case.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> I would bet you anything.





You mean you didn't know before posting your little diatribe?


----------



## JakeStarkey

Unkotare lacks balance.

The internment camps (the proper, historical term) should never be linked to Nazi concentration camps.

Yet Unkotare did.

The second he uses language like FDR/dictator and Nazi concentration camps, he brings into play the concept of Hitler, linking it indirectly to FDR, which was his intent.

If Unkotare pulled this in a history class at any reputable college or university, he would immediately have been counseled on balance and on the recognitions of his own bias,.


----------



## sealybobo

JakeStarkey said:


> No one is denying that 110,000 Japanese-Americans went to internment camps, and that it was wrong.
> 
> However, what Unkotare can't handle is being called on his false analogies of *FDR = Hitler *and *American internment camps = German concentration camps*.  That was the clear meaning in the OP.
> 
> Until you not only drop it, Unkotare, but admit you were wrong and have been defending your wrongness like a four year old on the playground, I am going to keep calling you out,



Is it true France is having a very difficult time with their muslims?  They basically refuse to assimilate.  Didn't they ban the burka or something like that?  

Well what if they turned violent?  I mean, what if all of the sudden Al Queda was running around in America or France, hiding in Arab communities?  Car bombs going off every day.  Terrorists going into our malls with automatic weapons and body armor, capabale of taking out hundreds of people, and doing it.  And the arab community was protecting/hiding these terrorists.  Detention centers are off the table?  

By the way.  This is one of Europe and Greece's big problems.  Consider this.  Of the 106,200 people detected trying to cross illegally into the European Union in 2009, almost three-quarters were stopped in Greece.  

Chances are the terrorists are not here legally.  Throw out everyone who's here illegally and we will lower the chance of terrorists, arab or Japanese.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Exile home grown wannabee terrorists (a few from the left, the militia wannabees from the right), and this country would be much safer.  They can go to Johnston Island and fight over that.  Johnston Island


----------



## BuddyColt

Unkotare said:


> Only someone as truly stupid as Fakey could go to all the trouble of quoting the posts above without understanding one word.



It seems that everybody that disagrees with you is a liar and / or stupid.  Did it ever occur to you that YOU may have a slight problem?


----------



## Unkotare

JakeStarkey said:


> Unkotare lacks balance.




Fakey is a dishonest douchebag who can't address (or understand) what is actually said, so he fabricates positions and responds to the constructs of his little imagination instead. He is a person of low character and even lower intellect. That he would spout off about what _would_ happen in a college history course is hilarious.

The FACT of the matter is that Fakey is deliberately attempting to misrepresent me despite being corrected on this matter dozens of times now. That is the behavior of a fundamentally dishonest person. He was exposed as being ignorant of the actual meaning of a term in the English language and his little ego is in a fury over it. That is the behavior of a developmentally stunted imbecile.  

The more he attempts to misrepresent and the more he melts down over his own humiliation, the more he proves the above to be true of him.


----------



## Unkotare

BuddyColt said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only someone as truly stupid as Fakey could go to all the trouble of quoting the posts above without understanding one word.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems that everybody that disagrees with you is a liar and / or stupid.  Did it ever occur to you that YOU may have a slight problem?
Click to expand...




It occurs to me that you and Fakey might make a perfect couple since you share many of the same deficiencies.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Is it true France is having a very difficult time with their muslims?  They basically refuse to assimilate.  Didn't they ban the burka or something like that?
> 
> Well what if they turned violent?  I mean, what if all of the sudden Al Queda was running around in America or France, hiding in Arab communities?  Car bombs going off every day.  Terrorists going into our malls with automatic weapons and body armor, capabale of taking out hundreds of people, and doing it.  And the arab community was protecting/hiding these terrorists.  Detention centers are off the table?




Of course they are off the table. We would not repeat the outrages of the scumbag FDR. We wouldn't need to. He certainly didn't need to (to say the very, very least).


----------



## JakeStarkey

Unkotare said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare lacks balance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fakey is a dishonest douchebag who can't address (or understand) what is actually said, so he fabricates positions and responds to the constructs of his little imagination instead. He is a person of low character and even lower intellect. That he would spout off about what _would_ happen in a college history course is hilarious.
> 
> The FACT of the matter is that Fakey is deliberately attempting to misrepresent me despite being corrected on this matter dozens of times now. That is the behavior of a fundamentally dishonest person. He was exposed as being ignorant of the actual meaning of a term in the English language and his little ego is in a fury over it. That is the behavior of a developmentally stunted imbecile.
> 
> The more he attempts to misrepresent and the more he melts down over his own humiliation, the more he proves the above to be true of him.
Click to expand...


You lack balance.  Here is the entire post I made, so folks can make their own balanced judgments.

_Unkotare lacks balance.

The internment camps (the proper, historical term) should never be linked to Nazi concentration camps.

Yet Unkotare did.

The second he uses language like FDR/dictator and Nazi concentration camps, he brings into play the concept of Hitler, linking it indirectly to FDR, which was his intent.

If Unkotare pulled this in a history class at any reputable college or university, he would immediately have been counseled on balance and on the recognitions of his own bias,._


----------



## JakeStarkey

Unkotare _ad homs _because he has fail on his points.


----------



## Unkotare

Fakey is on Spam mode because he has nothing left to say and no way to justify his dishonesty and ignorance. His little ego is in full meltdown.


----------



## Unkotare

JakeStarkey said:


> Unkotare _ad homs _because he has fail on his points.



My points, or the points you are pathetically trying to fabricate and attribute to me, douchebag?

You are truly an ignorant, low-life piece of shit.


----------



## Amelia




----------



## JakeStarkey




----------



## Unkotare

Btw, Roosevelt himself called them "concentration camps."


----------



## JakeStarkey

He did on October 20, 1942.  In no way shape or form, however, did he make the connection to Nazi concentrations camps *as you did*.  That's the difference here, Unkotare.  FDR could use the term in conjunction with "relocation centers".  You can't because you used the term Nazi concentration centers.  Children of the Camps | INTERNMENT TIMELINE

Please apologize to the descendents of the internees.


----------



## Peach

JakeStarkey said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare lacks balance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fakey is a dishonest douchebag who can't address (or understand) what is actually said, so he fabricates positions and responds to the constructs of his little imagination instead. He is a person of low character and even lower intellect. That he would spout off about what _would_ happen in a college history course is hilarious.
> 
> The FACT of the matter is that Fakey is deliberately attempting to misrepresent me despite being corrected on this matter dozens of times now. That is the behavior of a fundamentally dishonest person. He was exposed as being ignorant of the actual meaning of a term in the English language and his little ego is in a fury over it. That is the behavior of a developmentally stunted imbecile.
> 
> The more he attempts to misrepresent and the more he melts down over his own humiliation, the more he proves the above to be true of him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You lack balance.  Here is the entire post I made, so folks can make their own balanced judgments.
> 
> _Unkotare lacks balance.
> 
> The internment camps (the proper, historical term) should never be linked to Nazi concentration camps.
> 
> Yet Unkotare did.
> 
> The second he uses language like FDR/dictator and Nazi concentration camps, he brings into play the concept of Hitler, linking it indirectly to FDR, which was his intent.
> 
> If Unkotare pulled this in a history class at any reputable college or university, he would immediately have been counseled on balance and on the recognitions of his own bias,._
Click to expand...


Yes, comparing the two is reprehensible.


----------



## Peach

sealybobo said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> 
> FDR was of course the FIRST world leader to condemn Hitler, way back in 1933; FDR had to fight not only the far right on the economy, but also the same cruds on the war against fascism. Thank God we had an American like him at the helm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What happened to the rich people in Germany?  Did the 3rd reich take their wealth or was he good for industry?  Did the rich in Germany back Hitler?  Sure he came to power by way of elections, but was he a socialist, communist or capitalist?  I would bet you anything like the Koch brothers back the GOP candidates, the Corporations were behind Hitler.  If not, he would have never gotten into power.  And those Robber Barons that own Germany and Europe also own America.  Some of them are the private bankers that own our Federal Reserve.  And we don't even know who they are.
Click to expand...


He was a fascist, but beyond description utilizing our political terminology. The wealthy who initially backed him later saw their wealth "conscripted' for the good of the Reich.


----------



## Peach

regent said:


> To continue this intellectual discussion, I wonder how many know that the laws by which the Japanese and Japanese-Americans were placed in camps are still on the books.
> The camps were, at times, called concentration camps but as the concentration camps of Hitler's Germany began to come to light there was an attempt to change the names to differentiate between Hitler's camps and the relocation centers.
> Another question remains, if the events of 1941 were to repeat today, would we do the same thing again?



Jake summed it up; there would be no need. Part of the reason for the internment camps was the outrage of citizens. Germans were not rounded up; still, my mother, a teenager in WWII, and my father, who began his service at age 17 years, two days, both said anti German sentiment was in the air. No comparison with concentration camps. The so called concentration camps were in reality death camps also.


----------



## Peach

tigerbob said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> As someone with plenty of Alsatian blood coursing through his veins, I impolitely invite you to ram it up your liberoidal ass.
> 
> FDR provoked war with Japan, via economic embargo and directly with the AVG (Flying Tigers), who were flying combat missions well before 7 December'41.
> 
> *France, England and the good ole USA sold Poland down the river to the reds...."Fuck the Poles", said the craven traitors who declared war on Germany over the 1 September '39 Nazi invasion.*
> 
> America ended up enabling and empowering both Stalin and Mao, who out-slaughtered Hitler by a factor of no less than ten.
> 
> You are one seriously sad excuse of an historian.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Declaring war on Germany for invading Poland was saying "Fuck You" to the Poles?  Who knew?
Click to expand...


*Hitler declared war on the US:*

Hitler's Declaration of War Against the US


----------



## JakeStarkey

Peach said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peach said:
> 
> 
> 
> FDR was of course the FIRST world leader to condemn Hitler, way back in 1933; FDR had to fight not only the far right on the economy, but also the same cruds on the war against fascism. Thank God we had an American like him at the helm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What happened to the rich people in Germany?  Did the 3rd reich take their wealth or was he good for industry?  Did the rich in Germany back Hitler?  Sure he came to power by way of elections, but was he a socialist, communist or capitalist?  I would bet you anything like the Koch brothers back the GOP candidates, the Corporations were behind Hitler.  If not, he would have never gotten into power.  And those Robber Barons that own Germany and Europe also own America.  Some of them are the private bankers that own our Federal Reserve.  And we don't even know who they are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He was a fascist, but beyond description utilizing our political terminology. The wealthy who initially backed him later saw their wealth "conscripted' for the good of the Reich.
Click to expand...


All of us who try to put Hitler in a box forget that the his motivation was total power.  He would have been a Boy Scout if that would have worked for him.


----------



## Peach

whitehall said:


> FDR didn't want to know about Nazi atrosities. Even after his own administration begged him to relax the immigration standards so that Jews could leave Germany he refused. The US had no intelligence network and the State Dept consisted of a bunch of rich liberals who used US embassies for parties. The ambassador to Germany was an honest college professor who was ridiculed by FDR's elite liberals and he was finally relieved of duty when he complained too much about Hitler.



Nonsense. Read The Myth of Rescue. Morganthau began speeding up the immigration process for Jews in threatened nation; between 1938, and 1940, close to half all immigrants were Jews. in the extremist frenzy to attack FDR,  the extremists pretend the Us declared war on Germany! It is sad how many posters skipped high school history. Two days after the US declared war on Japan, Germany declared war on the US*.

*After the INVASION of Iraq, I read some Bush jobs write the US invaded Germany; insane. Nor was Japan "provoked"; US Navy vessels had been in the Pacific, and intelligence sources believed an attack on the Philippines was imminent. Here is actual history for you:

BBC ON THIS DAY | 11 | 1941: Germany and Italy declare war on US


----------



## Peach

Oddball said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> As someone with plenty of Alsatian blood coursing through his veins, I impolitely invite you to ram it up your liberoidal ass.
> 
> FDR provoked war with Japan, via economic embargo and directly with the AVG (Flying Tigers), who were flying combat missions well before 7 December'41.
> 
> France, England and the good ole USA sold Poland down the river to the reds...."Fuck the Poles", said the craven traitors who declared war on Germany over the 1 September '39 Nazi invasion.
> 
> America ended up enabling and empowering both Stalin and Mao, who out-slaughtered Hitler by a factor of no less than ten.
> 
> You are one seriously sad excuse of an historian.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you think the US declared war on Germany, US history isn't a subject you should be addressing:
> 
> United States Enters World War II: Brief History
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## regent

Americans were flying for Britain also, and for Spain at one time, Americans can at times be found aiding other nations usually for some good American dollars. 
The US was sending oil to Japan and that oil was used to conduct war on China, and FDR stopped selling oil to Japan to wage that war. Japan had the option of stopping the war in China, obtaining oil elsewhere or another course of action. Japan chose the latter meaning Pearl Harbor and capturing the oil fields in East Indies.


----------



## Peach

regent said:


> Americans were flying for Britain also, and for Spain at one time, Americans can at times be found aiding other nations usually for some good American dollars.
> The US was sending oil to Japan and that oil was used to conduct war on China, and FDR stopped selling oil to Japan to wage that war. Japan had the option of stopping the war in China, obtaining oil elsewhere or another course of action. Japan chose the latter meaning Pearl Harbor and capturing the oil fields in East Indies.



Thus, the extremists claim he "provoked" Japan? How do they explain away the fact Germany declared war on the US, and not the other way around? Do those who now favor the defeated Axis against the US invent a conspiracy wherein Churchill "set up" the declaration by a UK resident that spoke German?


----------



## JakeStarkey

OddOne and podjos simply have a hard on for FDR, is all.


----------



## Peach

JakeStarkey said:


> OddOne and podjos simply have a hard on for FDR, is all.



Thanks, but their warped sense of history appears as admiration for the Axis.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Many of them are secret fascists, I believe.


----------



## Unkotare

JakeStarkey said:


> He did on October 20, 1942.  In no way shape or form, however, did he make the connection to Nazi concentrations camps *as you did*.





The only connection I made is the one that even an idiot like you cannot dispute - that they were in fact concentration camps. Anything beyond that is from your infantile imagination. Your inherent dishonesty and lack of character has led you to repeat your own conclusions and falsely attribute them to me over and over, you ignorant fucking douchebag.


----------



## Unkotare

Peach said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fakey is a dishonest douchebag who can't address (or understand) what is actually said, so he fabricates positions and responds to the constructs of his little imagination instead. He is a person of low character and even lower intellect. That he would spout off about what _would_ happen in a college history course is hilarious.
> 
> The FACT of the matter is that Fakey is deliberately attempting to misrepresent me despite being corrected on this matter dozens of times now. That is the behavior of a fundamentally dishonest person. He was exposed as being ignorant of the actual meaning of a term in the English language and his little ego is in a fury over it. That is the behavior of a developmentally stunted imbecile.
> 
> The more he attempts to misrepresent and the more he melts down over his own humiliation, the more he proves the above to be true of him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, comparing the two is reprehensible.
Click to expand...



Misrepresenting someone else's position is reprehensible, but Fakey lacks the character to stop himself from doing so.


----------



## Unkotare

Peach said:


> Do those who now favor the defeated Axis against the US




Who has said that?


----------



## Unkotare

Peach said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> To continue this intellectual discussion, I wonder how many know that the laws by which the Japanese and Japanese-Americans were placed in camps are still on the books.
> The camps were, at times, called concentration camps but as the concentration camps of Hitler's Germany began to come to light there was an attempt to change the names to differentiate between Hitler's camps and the relocation centers.
> Another question remains, if the events of 1941 were to repeat today, would we do the same thing again?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake summed it up; there would be no need. Part of the reason for the internment camps was the outrage of citizens. Germans were not rounded up; still, my mother, a teenager in WWII, and my father, who began his service at age 17 years, two days, both said anti German sentiment was in the air. No comparison with concentration camps. The so called concentration camps were in reality death camps also.
Click to expand...



Some Germans and Italians were also "rounded up," but in nowhere near the numbers.


----------



## Peach

Unkotare said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> To continue this intellectual discussion, I wonder how many know that the laws by which the Japanese and Japanese-Americans were placed in camps are still on the books.
> The camps were, at times, called concentration camps but as the concentration camps of Hitler's Germany began to come to light there was an attempt to change the names to differentiate between Hitler's camps and the relocation centers.
> Another question remains, if the events of 1941 were to repeat today, would we do the same thing again?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake summed it up; there would be no need. Part of the reason for the internment camps was the outrage of citizens. Germans were not rounded up; still, my mother, a teenager in WWII, and my father, who began his service at age 17 years, two days, both said anti German sentiment was in the air. No comparison with concentration camps. The so called concentration camps were in reality death camps also.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Some Germans and Italians were also "rounded up," but in nowhere near the numbers.
Click to expand...


Some Germans, at least in the mid west, received hate mail, homes & businesses vandalized, and were shunned by former neighbors. The enlistment of the recently immigrated, and their children, helped calm the situation*. The internment camps are in  no way comparable to the Axis concentrations camps, which does not excuse the internment in any way. 

*SOURCE: An uncle, by marriage; a first generation American, his family came to the US in the early twenties from Germany.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Unkotare said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fakey is a dishonest douchebag who can't address (or understand) what is actually said, so he fabricates positions and responds to the constructs of his little imagination instead. He is a person of low character and even lower intellect. That he would spout off about what _would_ happen in a college history course is hilarious.
> 
> The FACT of the matter is that Fakey is deliberately attempting to misrepresent me despite being corrected on this matter dozens of times now. That is the behavior of a fundamentally dishonest person. He was exposed as being ignorant of the actual meaning of a term in the English language and his little ego is in a fury over it. That is the behavior of a developmentally stunted imbecile.
> 
> The more he attempts to misrepresent and the more he melts down over his own humiliation, the more he proves the above to be true of him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, comparing the two is reprehensible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Misrepresenting someone else's position is reprehensible, but Fakey lacks the character to stop himself from doing so.
Click to expand...


You compared one directly and the other indirectly.  The post numbers have already been listed above.

You lack integrity to accept what you post.


----------



## Unkotare

Peach said:


> The internment camps are in  no way comparable to the Axis concentrations camps.





In no way other than that they were, in fact, concentration camps. That's more than inexcusable.


----------



## Unkotare

JakeStarkey said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peach said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, comparing the two is reprehensible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Misrepresenting someone else's position is reprehensible, but Fakey lacks the character to stop himself from doing so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You compared one directly and the other indirectly.  The post numbers have already been listed above.
> 
> You lack integrity to accept what you post.
Click to expand...



YOU really shouldn't be using the word "integrity" at all, liar. This entire meltdown of yours is based on conclusions YOU made and have been trying to falsely attribute to me. You are a dishonest piece of shit. This all started because you didn't know what "concentration camp" meant and your little ego got all upset. That does not excuse your blatant and repeated dishonesty.


----------



## Peach

Unkotare said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> 
> The internment camps are in  no way comparable to the Axis concentrations camps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In no way other than that they were, in fact, concentration camps. That's more than inexcusable.
Click to expand...


The internment camps did not deprive those held of food, water, shelter, medical care, nor other basic necessities. Again no excuse, but not Axis concentration camps. *The internment camps remain a shame on US history, we must remember so it does not happen again. Some monetary damages have been paid to survivors, and descendants, but money alone cannot erase the disgrace. *


----------



## Unkotare

Peach said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peach said:
> 
> 
> 
> The internment camps are in  no way comparable to the Axis concentrations camps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In no way other than that they were, in fact, concentration camps. That's more than inexcusable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The internment camps did not deprive those held of food, water, shelter, medical care, nor other basic necessities.
Click to expand...




I never said they did, despite whatever lie Fakey may tell next. I just called them what FDR said they were: concentration camps.


----------



## Unkotare

"Following the Japanese attack on Pearl Harbor on December 7, 1941, President Franklin D. Roosevelt issued Executive Order 9066, which permitted the military to circumvent the constitutional safeguards of American citizens in the name of national defense.

The order set into motion the exclusion from certain areas, and the evacuation and mass incarceration of 120,000 persons of Japanese ancestry living on the West Coast, most of whom were U.S. citizens or legal permanent resident aliens. 

These Japanese Americans, half of whom were children, were incarcerated for up to 4 years, without due process of law or any factual basis, in bleak, remote camps surrounded by barbed wire and armed guards.

They were forced to evacuate their homes and leave their jobs; in some cases family members were separated and put into different camps. President Roosevelt himself called the 10 facilities "concentration camps."

Some Japanese Americans died in the camps due to inadequate medical care and the emotional stresses they encountered. Several were killed by military guards posted for allegedly resisting orders.

At the time, Executive Order 9066 was justified as a "military necessity" to protect against domestic espionage and sabotage. However, it was later documented that "our government had in its possession proof that not one Japanese American, citizen or not, had engaged in espionage, not one had committed any act of sabotage." (Michi Weglyn, 1976).

Rather, the causes for this unprecedented action in American history, according to the Commission on Wartime Relocation and Internment of Civilians, "were motivated largely by racial prejudice, wartime hysteria, and a failure of political leadership."

Almost 50 years later, through the efforts of leaders and advocates of the Japanese American community, Congress passed the Civil Liberties Act of 1988. Popularly known as the Japanese American Redress Bill, this act acknowledged that "a grave injustice was done" and mandated Congress to pay each victim of internment $20,000 in reparations. 

The reparations were sent with a signed apology from the President of the United States on behalf of the American people. The period for reparations ended in August of 1998.

Despite this redress, the mental and physical health impacts of the trauma of the internment experience continue to affect tens of thousands of Japanese Americans. Health studies have shown a 2 times greater incidence of heart disease and premature death among former internees, compared to noninterned Japanese Americans."

Children of the Camps | INTERNMENT HISTORY


----------



## Peach

DACHAU:

Death Marches

Thousands of the emaciated dead were seen by US troops, the few left alive were often starved to the point of being unable to digest food. Typhus was rampant, rotting remains of corpses, drew the few uneaten animals in the area to gnaw at the bones of the dead and still living. No water was available,and the stench of feces, urine, decomposing bodies, and the blood soaked ground led Eisenhower to start the first "tours" of this CONCENTRATION, not death camp, by local residents. 

The healthier captives were forced on the DEATH marches, falling behind, trying to snatch an edible road plant by the side of the road, or slowing down to catch precious water from falling rain, meant immediate death by a bullet in the head; those close by might also be shot. No food or water was given to those on the death marches. The purpose of the marches was to prevent the healthier victims from talking to the ever closer Allies. Some were meant to be slave labor in Germany, by now a fantasy actually. 

The photos of the "good" Germans who came to the camps are classics; many complained it was inhuman to make THEM, well fed, and cared for, view the horrors.  

HowStuffWorks "Doctor Death"

http://furtherglory.files.wordpress.com/2011/11/buchenwald012.jpg

Notice the brave Germans turned their heads at their leaders "work". Some able bodied German men wee forced to dig graves for the bones, they too protested it was "cruel". Now write any similarities with the internment camps in the US please.


----------



## Unkotare

Peach said:


> Now write any similarities with the internment camps in the US please.




Who has proposed to do that, besides Fakey? The only comparison that I have pointed out is that they were both concentration camps. Any similarities beyond that are the product of Fakey's imagination and dishonesty.


----------



## Peach

Ok, I use internment camps, as that was the phrase used in the litigation for restitution. Whether the restitution was adequate is another debate.


----------



## Unkotare

Peach said:


> Ok, I use internment camps, as that was the phrase used in the litigation for restitution. Whether the restitution was adequate is another debate.




'Concentration camp' is the term FDR used, and he is the guilty party.


----------



## Unkotare

http://placerbuddhistchurch.org/newsletter-archive/PBC-Okazu-201112.pdf


----------



## Unkotare

Go For Broke National Education Center - Preserving the Legacy of the Japanese American Veterans of World War II


----------



## JakeStarkey

Unkotare said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Misrepresenting someone else's position is reprehensible, but Fakey lacks the character to stop himself from doing so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You compared one directly and the other indirectly.  The post numbers have already been listed above.
> 
> You lack integrity to accept what you post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> YOU really shouldn't be using the word "integrity" at all, liar. This entire meltdown of yours is based on conclusions YOU made and have been trying to falsely attribute to me. You are a dishonest piece of shit. This all started because you didn't know what "concentration camp" meant and your little ego got all upset. That does not excuse your blatant and repeated dishonesty.
Click to expand...


In other words, you have nothing. Duly noted.


----------



## Artevelde

Can you two get a Jake and Unkotare thread started?


----------



## JakeStarkey

Unkotare is merely upset he made false comparisons and got called on it.

OK, Unk, have the last and lost word, and let's move on.


----------



## Unkotare

JakeStarkey said:


> OK, Unk, have the last and lost word, and let's move on.





Gee thanks. How about you stop being a dishonest douchebag and then you move on to fuck yourself, you ignorant fucking low-life? How about you stop trying to misrepresent people just to cover your bruised little ego, you fucking no-class piece of shit? If you weren't so fucking ignorant to begin with, you wouldn't have put yourself in a position where you felt you had to LIE over and over and over again.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was no "official" term limit for president before FDR. We didn't need it. You could say that FDR seized power to run for his 3rd and 4th terms in a similar way that Hitler initially gained power in Germany, with political intimidation, media talkeover and the threat of violence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No comparison exists between FDR and Hitler.  FDR won an open election fair and square.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> When he came to power, Hitler was hugely popular in Germany.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And of course he and FDR shared a fondness for concentration camps.
Click to expand...

Trump is popular too and he likes concentration camps too.  

And a man who lived in FDR's camps says Trump's camps are worse

https://nypost.com/2018/06/19/george-takei-trump-border-policy-worse-than-japanese-internment-camps/

So who cares what you think.  George is an expert on this subject not you.  At least FDR didn't separate families.


----------



## harmonica

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was no "official" term limit for president before FDR. We didn't need it. You could say that FDR seized power to run for his 3rd and 4th terms in a similar way that Hitler initially gained power in Germany, with political intimidation, media talkeover and the threat of violence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No comparison exists between FDR and Hitler.  FDR won an open election fair and square.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> When he came to power, Hitler was hugely popular in Germany.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And of course he and FDR shared a fondness for concentration camps.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump is popular too and he likes concentration camps too.
> 
> And a man who lived in FDR's camps says Trump's camps are worse
> 
> https://nypost.com/2018/06/19/george-takei-trump-border-policy-worse-than-japanese-internment-camps/
> 
> So who cares what you think.  George is an expert on this subject not you.  At least FDR didn't separate families.
Click to expand...

he was American inside the US
these other shitheads are FOREIGNERS outside the US trying to get in 
BIG difference 
George is NOT an expert on FOREIGNERS trying to come into the US illegally, now is he?


----------



## Picaro

Actually the internment only affected one military district, at the request of the local commander in charge, and it was entirely justified by activities, and the fact that over a third of the Japanese were not citizens and would never be citizens, they were noted for their avid support of Japan and its conquests for decades, including raising aid for Japanese troops, almost none ever reported Japanese agents actively recruiting spies and saboteurs in their communities in the years leading up to the war, and of course the Niheau Incident in Hawaii also was a big contributor. All this after the fact rubbish is just FDR bashing nonsense, peddled by Ann Coulter in some hack book she wrote a while back and picked up by Limbaugh's Loud Loonies as if it were some sort of Big Giant Atrocity N Stuff.


----------



## Picaro

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was no "official" term limit for president before FDR. We didn't need it. You could say that FDR seized power to run for his 3rd and 4th terms in a similar way that Hitler initially gained power in Germany, with political intimidation, media talkeover and the threat of violence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No comparison exists between FDR and Hitler.  FDR won an open election fair and square.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> When he came to power, Hitler was hugely popular in Germany.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And of course he and FDR shared a fondness for concentration camps.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump is popular too and he likes concentration camps too.
> 
> And a man who lived in FDR's camps says Trump's camps are worse
> 
> https://nypost.com/2018/06/19/george-takei-trump-border-policy-worse-than-japanese-internment-camps/
> 
> So who cares what you think.  George is an expert on this subject not you.  At least FDR didn't separate families.
Click to expand...


Yes, it was obvious the little girl returned to her mother recently was starved nearly to death and beaten every minute she was interned

You are one sick ass liar, and a prime example of who should be interned and deported before they hurt an American citizen or commit terrorist acts. you and Unkotare can share a cell and play with each other's feces.


----------



## Unkotare

Picaro said:


> Actually the internment only affected one military district.....



Just the entire West Coast of the United States.


----------



## Unkotare

Picaro said:


> ..... it was entirely justified by activities.......




Wrong, and the scumbag fdr knew it was not.


----------



## Unkotare

Picaro said:


> ... actively recruiting spies and saboteurs in their communities......




NO Japanese Americans were ever convicted of espionage or sabotage throughout the war. The same cannot be said of German Americans.


----------



## Unkotare

Picaro said:


> .....and of course the Niheau Incident in Hawaii also was a big contributor. ......




Wrong. Japanese Americans on the West Coast were thrown into fdr's concentration camps, but the Japanese population of Hawaii was not.


----------



## sealybobo

Picaro said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was no "official" term limit for president before FDR. We didn't need it. You could say that FDR seized power to run for his 3rd and 4th terms in a similar way that Hitler initially gained power in Germany, with political intimidation, media talkeover and the threat of violence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No comparison exists between FDR and Hitler.  FDR won an open election fair and square.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> When he came to power, Hitler was hugely popular in Germany.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And of course he and FDR shared a fondness for concentration camps.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump is popular too and he likes concentration camps too.
> 
> And a man who lived in FDR's camps says Trump's camps are worse
> 
> https://nypost.com/2018/06/19/george-takei-trump-border-policy-worse-than-japanese-internment-camps/
> 
> So who cares what you think.  George is an expert on this subject not you.  At least FDR didn't separate families.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, it was obvious the little girl returned to her mother recently was starved nearly to death and beaten every minute she was interned
> 
> You are one sick ass liar, and a prime example of who should be interned and deported before they hurt an American citizen or commit terrorist acts. you and Unkotare can share a cell and play with each other's feces.
Click to expand...

Were japs nearly starved to death? What are you saying?

I’d love to be in a cell with unkotare


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was no "official" term limit for president before FDR. We didn't need it. You could say that FDR seized power to run for his 3rd and 4th terms in a similar way that Hitler initially gained power in Germany, with political intimidation, media talkeover and the threat of violence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No comparison exists between FDR and Hitler.  FDR won an open election fair and square.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> When he came to power, Hitler was hugely popular in Germany.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And of course he and FDR shared a fondness for concentration camps.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump is popular too and he likes concentration camps too.
> 
> And a man who lived in FDR's camps says Trump's camps are worse
> 
> https://nypost.com/2018/06/19/george-takei-trump-border-policy-worse-than-japanese-internment-camps/
> 
> So who cares what you think.  George is an expert on this subject not you.  At least FDR didn't separate families.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, it was obvious the little girl returned to her mother recently was starved nearly to death and beaten every minute she was interned
> 
> You are one sick ass liar, and a prime example of who should be interned and deported before they hurt an American citizen or commit terrorist acts. you and Unkotare can share a cell and play with each other's feces.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...
> 
> I’d love to be in a cell with unkotare
Click to expand...


I told you to keep your sick fantasies to yourself, freak.


----------



## Picaro

Unkotare said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually the internment only affected one military district.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just the entire West Coast of the United States.
Click to expand...


Lol and nowhere else in the U.S., dumbass; you have to be truly stupid to think you have something there. Most people know Japanese lived in other parts of the country, too, dummy.


----------



## Picaro

Unkotare said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..... it was entirely justified by activities.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong, and the scumbag fdr knew it was not.
Click to expand...



Yes, it was; nobody cares what you diaper wetters say otherwise. Nobody had has years of hand wringing sniveling and 'debating' to work through at the time; they were busy, gimp, something you've never personally experienced. The local commander didn't want to screw around and take any chances, so tough shit for you and your fake 'outrage'.


----------



## Picaro

Unkotare said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> .....and of course the Niheau Incident in Hawaii also was a big contributor. ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong. Japanese Americans on the West Coast were thrown into fdr's concentration camps, but the Japanese population of Hawaii was not.
Click to expand...


They were already on islands a long way for the mainland, you goofy moron.


----------



## Unkotare

Picaro said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..... it was entirely justified by activities.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong, and the scumbag fdr knew it was not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it was; nobody cares what you diaper wetters say otherwise. Nobody had has years of hand wringing sniveling and 'debating' to work through at the time; they were busy, gimp, something you've never personally experienced. The local commander didn't want to screw around and take any chances, so tough shit for you and your fake 'outrage'.
Click to expand...





Read the Ringle report, dumbass. The scumbag SOB fdr knew damn well there was no justification. Your personal stupidity doesn’t change that.


----------



## Unkotare

Picaro said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually the internment only affected one military district.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just the entire West Coast of the United States.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol and nowhere else in the U.S., dumbass; you have to be truly stupid to think you have something there. Most people know Japanese lived in other parts of the country, too, dummy.
Click to expand...





The vast majority of AMERICAN CITIZENS of Japanese descent lived on the West Coast, you ignorant whore.


----------



## regent

Unkotare said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually the internment only affected one military district.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just the entire West Coast of the United States.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol and nowhere else in the U.S., dumbass; you have to be truly stupid to think you have something there. Most people know Japanese lived in other parts of the country, too, dummy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The vast majority of AMERICAN CITIZENS of Japanese descent lived on the West Coast, you ignorant whore.
Click to expand...

So that explains why the fear of sabotage on the West coast was so pronounced.


----------



## Unkotare

regent said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually the internment only affected one military district.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just the entire West Coast of the United States.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol and nowhere else in the U.S., dumbass; you have to be truly stupid to think you have something there. Most people know Japanese lived in other parts of the country, too, dummy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The vast majority of AMERICAN CITIZENS of Japanese descent lived on the West Coast, you ignorant whore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So that explains why the fear of sabotage on the West coast was so pronounced.
Click to expand...



 No Japanese American was ever convicted of espionage or sabotage throughout the entirety of the war. 


 I have a pronounced hear that you are going to steal my car. Go to jail immediately.


----------



## Bleipriester

Peach said:


> FDR was of course the FIRST world leader to condemn Hitler, way back in 1933; FDR had to fight not only the far right on the economy, but also the same cruds on the war against fascism. Thank God we had an American like him at the helm.


Don´t interfere in our elections.


----------



## Bleipriester

Unkotare said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually the internment only affected one military district.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just the entire West Coast of the United States.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol and nowhere else in the U.S., dumbass; you have to be truly stupid to think you have something there. Most people know Japanese lived in other parts of the country, too, dummy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The vast majority of AMERICAN CITIZENS of Japanese descent lived on the West Coast, you ignorant whore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So that explains why the fear of sabotage on the West coast was so pronounced.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No Japanese American was ever convicted of espionage or sabotage throughout the entirety of the war.
> 
> 
> I have a pronounced hear that you are going to steal my car. Go to jail immediately.
Click to expand...

Do not pass Go. Do not collect $200.


----------



## harmonica

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was no "official" term limit for president before FDR. We didn't need it. You could say that FDR seized power to run for his 3rd and 4th terms in a similar way that Hitler initially gained power in Germany, with political intimidation, media talkeover and the threat of violence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No comparison exists between FDR and Hitler.  FDR won an open election fair and square.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> When he came to power, Hitler was hugely popular in Germany.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And of course he and FDR shared a fondness for concentration camps.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump is popular too and he likes concentration camps too.
> 
> And a man who lived in FDR's camps says Trump's camps are worse
> 
> https://nypost.com/2018/06/19/george-takei-trump-border-policy-worse-than-japanese-internment-camps/
> 
> So who cares what you think.  George is an expert on this subject not you.  At least FDR didn't separate families.
Click to expand...

FYI, they did not mass* murder *or mass-starve in the US camps
this is one of the most ridiculous posts I've seen on USMB, and I've seen a lot


----------



## harmonica

Unkotare said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... actively recruiting spies and saboteurs in their communities......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO Japanese Americans were ever convicted of espionage or sabotage throughout the war. The same cannot be said of German Americans.
Click to expand...

The Spy Who Doomed Pearl Harbor | HistoryNet
it only made sense to suspect all Japanese/Japanese Americans as spies


----------



## harmonica

Unkotare said:


> "Following the Japanese attack on Pearl Harbor on December 7, 1941, President Franklin D. Roosevelt issued Executive Order 9066, which permitted the military to circumvent the constitutional safeguards of American citizens in the name of national defense.
> 
> The order set into motion the exclusion from certain areas, and the evacuation and mass incarceration of 120,000 persons of Japanese ancestry living on the West Coast, most of whom were U.S. citizens or legal permanent resident aliens.
> 
> These Japanese Americans, half of whom were children, were incarcerated for up to 4 years, without due process of law or any factual basis, in bleak, remote camps surrounded by barbed wire and armed guards.
> 
> They were forced to evacuate their homes and leave their jobs; in some cases family members were separated and put into different camps. President Roosevelt himself called the 10 facilities "concentration camps."
> 
> Some Japanese Americans died in the camps due to inadequate medical care and the emotional stresses they encountered. Several were killed by military guards posted for allegedly resisting orders.
> 
> At the time, Executive Order 9066 was justified as a "military necessity" to protect against domestic espionage and sabotage. However, it was later documented that "our government had in its possession proof that not one Japanese American, citizen or not, had engaged in espionage, not one had committed any act of sabotage." (Michi Weglyn, 1976).
> 
> Rather, the causes for this unprecedented action in American history, according to the Commission on Wartime Relocation and Internment of Civilians, "were motivated largely by racial prejudice, wartime hysteria, and a failure of political leadership."
> 
> Almost 50 years later, through the efforts of leaders and advocates of the Japanese American community, Congress passed the Civil Liberties Act of 1988. Popularly known as the Japanese American Redress Bill, this act acknowledged that "a grave injustice was done" and mandated Congress to pay each victim of internment $20,000 in reparations.
> 
> The reparations were sent with a signed apology from the President of the United States on behalf of the American people. The period for reparations ended in August of 1998.
> 
> Despite this redress, the mental and physical health impacts of the trauma of the internment experience continue to affect tens of thousands of Japanese Americans. Health studies have shown a 2 times greater incidence of heart disease and premature death among former internees, compared to noninterned Japanese Americans."
> 
> Children of the Camps | INTERNMENT HISTORY


tough shit--this was TOTAL war 
if you were alive in 1941, you would agree with FDR
stop trying to see it in 2018--


----------



## Unkotare

harmonica said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... actively recruiting spies and saboteurs in their communities......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO Japanese Americans were ever convicted of espionage or sabotage throughout the war. The same cannot be said of German Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Spy Who Doomed Pearl Harbor | HistoryNet
> it only made sense to suspect all Japanese/Japanese Americans as spies
Click to expand...






It most certainly did not.


----------



## Unkotare

harmonica said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Following the Japanese attack on Pearl Harbor on December 7, 1941, President Franklin D. Roosevelt issued Executive Order 9066, which permitted the military to circumvent the constitutional safeguards of American citizens in the name of national defense.
> 
> The order set into motion the exclusion from certain areas, and the evacuation and mass incarceration of 120,000 persons of Japanese ancestry living on the West Coast, most of whom were U.S. citizens or legal permanent resident aliens.
> 
> These Japanese Americans, half of whom were children, were incarcerated for up to 4 years, without due process of law or any factual basis, in bleak, remote camps surrounded by barbed wire and armed guards.
> 
> They were forced to evacuate their homes and leave their jobs; in some cases family members were separated and put into different camps. President Roosevelt himself called the 10 facilities "concentration camps."
> 
> Some Japanese Americans died in the camps due to inadequate medical care and the emotional stresses they encountered. Several were killed by military guards posted for allegedly resisting orders.
> 
> At the time, Executive Order 9066 was justified as a "military necessity" to protect against domestic espionage and sabotage. However, it was later documented that "our government had in its possession proof that not one Japanese American, citizen or not, had engaged in espionage, not one had committed any act of sabotage." (Michi Weglyn, 1976).
> 
> Rather, the causes for this unprecedented action in American history, according to the Commission on Wartime Relocation and Internment of Civilians, "were motivated largely by racial prejudice, wartime hysteria, and a failure of political leadership."
> 
> Almost 50 years later, through the efforts of leaders and advocates of the Japanese American community, Congress passed the Civil Liberties Act of 1988. Popularly known as the Japanese American Redress Bill, this act acknowledged that "a grave injustice was done" and mandated Congress to pay each victim of internment $20,000 in reparations.
> 
> The reparations were sent with a signed apology from the President of the United States on behalf of the American people. The period for reparations ended in August of 1998.
> 
> Despite this redress, the mental and physical health impacts of the trauma of the internment experience continue to affect tens of thousands of Japanese Americans. Health studies have shown a 2 times greater incidence of heart disease and premature death among former internees, compared to noninterned Japanese Americans."
> 
> Children of the Camps | INTERNMENT HISTORY
> 
> 
> 
> tough shit--this was TOTAL war
> if you were alive in 1941, you would agree with FDR
> stop trying to see it in 2018--
Click to expand...






Bullshit.


----------



## sealybobo

harmonica said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was no "official" term limit for president before FDR. We didn't need it. You could say that FDR seized power to run for his 3rd and 4th terms in a similar way that Hitler initially gained power in Germany, with political intimidation, media talkeover and the threat of violence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No comparison exists between FDR and Hitler.  FDR won an open election fair and square.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> When he came to power, Hitler was hugely popular in Germany.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And of course he and FDR shared a fondness for concentration camps.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump is popular too and he likes concentration camps too.
> 
> And a man who lived in FDR's camps says Trump's camps are worse
> 
> https://nypost.com/2018/06/19/george-takei-trump-border-policy-worse-than-japanese-internment-camps/
> 
> So who cares what you think.  George is an expert on this subject not you.  At least FDR didn't separate families.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> FYI, they did not mass* murder *or mass-starve in the US camps
> this is one of the most ridiculous posts I've seen on USMB, and I've seen a lot
Click to expand...


I agree with you!!!  Unkotare acts like FDR was evil and tortured Japanese Americans.  I agree that just isn't true.


----------



## sealybobo

JakeStarkey said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. See? That's how to answer a question.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are projecting, kid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's you making no sense again, idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are projecting your lack of sense, Unkotare.
Click to expand...

Nothing new about that.

Hey unkotare, I'm still dating that 25 year old.  She came over last night and kept me up until 2am.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Following the Japanese attack on Pearl Harbor on December 7, 1941, President Franklin D. Roosevelt issued Executive Order 9066, which permitted the military to circumvent the constitutional safeguards of American citizens in the name of national defense.
> 
> The order set into motion the exclusion from certain areas, and the evacuation and mass incarceration of 120,000 persons of Japanese ancestry living on the West Coast, most of whom were U.S. citizens or legal permanent resident aliens.
> 
> These Japanese Americans, half of whom were children, were incarcerated for up to 4 years, without due process of law or any factual basis, in bleak, remote camps surrounded by barbed wire and armed guards.
> 
> They were forced to evacuate their homes and leave their jobs; in some cases family members were separated and put into different camps. President Roosevelt himself called the 10 facilities "concentration camps."
> 
> Some Japanese Americans died in the camps due to inadequate medical care and the emotional stresses they encountered. Several were killed by military guards posted for allegedly resisting orders.
> 
> At the time, Executive Order 9066 was justified as a "military necessity" to protect against domestic espionage and sabotage. However, it was later documented that "our government had in its possession proof that not one Japanese American, citizen or not, had engaged in espionage, not one had committed any act of sabotage." (Michi Weglyn, 1976).
> 
> Rather, the causes for this unprecedented action in American history, according to the Commission on Wartime Relocation and Internment of Civilians, "were motivated largely by racial prejudice, wartime hysteria, and a failure of political leadership."
> 
> Almost 50 years later, through the efforts of leaders and advocates of the Japanese American community, Congress passed the Civil Liberties Act of 1988. Popularly known as the Japanese American Redress Bill, this act acknowledged that "a grave injustice was done" and mandated Congress to pay each victim of internment $20,000 in reparations.
> 
> The reparations were sent with a signed apology from the President of the United States on behalf of the American people. The period for reparations ended in August of 1998.
> 
> Despite this redress, the mental and physical health impacts of the trauma of the internment experience continue to affect tens of thousands of Japanese Americans. Health studies have shown a 2 times greater incidence of heart disease and premature death among former internees, compared to noninterned Japanese Americans."
> 
> Children of the Camps | INTERNMENT HISTORY
> 
> 
> 
> tough shit--this was TOTAL war
> if you were alive in 1941, you would agree with FDR
> stop trying to see it in 2018--
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit.
Click to expand...


Don't you agree with Trump today?  You seem to be ok with putting Mexicans in internment camps.  And at least FDR didn't separate families.  He let the kids stay with the parents.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Picaro said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was no "official" term limit for president before FDR. We didn't need it. You could say that FDR seized power to run for his 3rd and 4th terms in a similar way that Hitler initially gained power in Germany, with political intimidation, media talkeover and the threat of violence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No comparison exists between FDR and Hitler.  FDR won an open election fair and square.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> When he came to power, Hitler was hugely popular in Germany.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And of course he and FDR shared a fondness for concentration camps.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump is popular too and he likes concentration camps too.
> 
> And a man who lived in FDR's camps says Trump's camps are worse
> 
> https://nypost.com/2018/06/19/george-takei-trump-border-policy-worse-than-japanese-internment-camps/
> 
> So who cares what you think.  George is an expert on this subject not you.  At least FDR didn't separate families.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, it was obvious the little girl returned to her mother recently was starved nearly to death and beaten every minute she was interned
> 
> You are one sick ass liar, and a prime example of who should be interned and deported before they hurt an American citizen or commit terrorist acts. you and Unkotare can share a cell and play with each other's feces.
Click to expand...




this troll I am beginning to think is on the payroll of the DNC committe,Its the only thing that makes any sense because while he acknowledges the corruption of the republicans,anytime you take him to school that the dems are as corrupt as the republicans and you back it up with  documentation that the clintons and Bushs had a long friendship dating back to at least the early 80's and they were involved in crimes together back then,or you provide documented evidence with links of books or videos that expose how Obama betrayed americans same as Bush by lying to the american people that he would reverse the patriot act but just expanded what Bush got started,he ignores it and pretends i never said those words Obama expanded what Bush got started.

and also ignores this video here that NAFTA was signed by CLINTON,that it was never official until CLINTON signed it into office.that Bush only came up with the idea but it was never made official till CLINTON signed it. He wont take a look at this video even though it is very short since it exposes the corruption of the dems.


I am glad you also have seen him for what he really is. a sick ass liar who lies when he cant refute facts how the dems are corrupt.He evades the evidence all the time and then always starts talking about Trumps corruption which is very odd since he thinks I am a trump supporter ONLY because i did not want to see that evil bitch HITLERY elected.

just because i i know the truth that anybody was an improvement over Hitlery,does not make me a trump supporter.

yeah he is a sad excuse for a human being,he would do america a favor if he hung himself tonight with his lover Unkotare.


----------



## Picaro

Unkotare said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..... it was entirely justified by activities.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong, and the scumbag fdr knew it was not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it was; nobody cares what you diaper wetters say otherwise. Nobody had has years of hand wringing sniveling and 'debating' to work through at the time; they were busy, gimp, something you've never personally experienced. The local commander didn't want to screw around and take any chances, so tough shit for you and your fake 'outrage'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read the Ringle report, dumbass. The scumbag SOB fdr knew damn well there was no justification. Your personal stupidity doesn’t change that.
Click to expand...


I've read it, and the FBI agent in charge of Japanese counter-espionage himself said there were at least 300 people who needed watching. I guess you think you're the only one who read that, too bad you never read the entire thing and rely on what some gimp said on a web page somewhere, as you do now. And again, not one Japanese resident, citizen or not, ever reported recruitment attempts by the Japanese intelligence agents to the authorities, not a single one. You're just an idiot, that's all, and you aren't going to gt any more 'reparations', so get a friggnn job.


----------



## Picaro

Unkotare said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually the internment only affected one military district.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just the entire West Coast of the United States.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol and nowhere else in the U.S., dumbass; you have to be truly stupid to think you have something there. Most people know Japanese lived in other parts of the country, too, dummy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The vast majority of AMERICAN CITIZENS of Japanese descent lived on the West Coast, you ignorant whore.
Click to expand...


A lot lived in New York, Chicago, and in the Midwest, dummy. Of course a lot of Asians lived on the West Coast, not just Japanese, dummy, for the same reasons a lot Jews, Poles, Germans,  lived on the East Coast, dummy. You get any dumber we're going to have call an ambulance for you.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was no "official" term limit for president before FDR. We didn't need it. You could say that FDR seized power to run for his 3rd and 4th terms in a similar way that Hitler initially gained power in Germany, with political intimidation, media talkeover and the threat of violence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No comparison exists between FDR and Hitler.  FDR won an open election fair and square.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> When he came to power, Hitler was hugely popular in Germany.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And of course he and FDR shared a fondness for concentration camps.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump is popular too and he likes concentration camps too.
> 
> And a man who lived in FDR's camps says Trump's camps are worse
> 
> https://nypost.com/2018/06/19/george-takei-trump-border-policy-worse-than-japanese-internment-camps/
> 
> So who cares what you think.  George is an expert on this subject not you.  At least FDR didn't separate families.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> FYI, they did not mass* murder *or mass-starve in the US camps
> this is one of the most ridiculous posts I've seen on USMB, and I've seen a lot
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree with you!!!  Unkotare acts like FDR was evil and tortured Japanese Americans.  I agree that just isn't true.
Click to expand...





 Only two US presidents have ever thrown innocent Americans into concentration camps. They were both scumbag Democrats, of course. Fact.


----------



## Unkotare

Picaro said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..... it was entirely justified by activities.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong, and the scumbag fdr knew it was not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it was; nobody cares what you diaper wetters say otherwise. Nobody had has years of hand wringing sniveling and 'debating' to work through at the time; they were busy, gimp, something you've never personally experienced. The local commander didn't want to screw around and take any chances, so tough shit for you and your fake 'outrage'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read the Ringle report, dumbass. The scumbag SOB fdr knew damn well there was no justification. Your personal stupidity doesn’t change that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've read it, and the FBI agent in charge of Japanese counter-espionage himself said there were at least 300 people who needed watching. ....
Click to expand...




 Then you must have seen the part where it said the majority of even that small number were already  in custody or under close observation by the FBI and or Naval intelligence. Stop being dishonest. 


 You must have seen the part where it said “the Japanese problem has been magnified out of all proportion mainly because of the physical characteristics of the people. “


 The scumbag FDR knew there was no threat warranting the abrogation of constitutional rights and freedom of innocent loyal brave American citizens.


----------



## Unkotare

Picaro said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually the internment only affected one military district.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just the entire West Coast of the United States.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol and nowhere else in the U.S., dumbass; you have to be truly stupid to think you have something there. Most people know Japanese lived in other parts of the country, too, dummy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The vast majority of AMERICAN CITIZENS of Japanese descent lived on the West Coast, you ignorant whore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A lot lived in New York, Chicago, and in the Midwest, dummy. ...
Click to expand...



 What relative percentages, dummy?


----------



## Unkotare

Unkotare said:


> "Following the Japanese attack on Pearl Harbor on December 7, 1941, President Franklin D. Roosevelt issued Executive Order 9066, which permitted the military to circumvent the constitutional safeguards of American citizens in the name of national defense.
> 
> The order set into motion the exclusion from certain areas, and the evacuation and mass incarceration of 120,000 persons of Japanese ancestry living on the West Coast, most of whom were U.S. citizens or legal permanent resident aliens.
> 
> These Japanese Americans, half of whom were children, were incarcerated for up to 4 years, without due process of law or any factual basis, in bleak, remote camps surrounded by barbed wire and armed guards.
> 
> They were forced to evacuate their homes and leave their jobs; in some cases family members were separated and put into different camps. President Roosevelt himself called the 10 facilities "concentration camps."
> 
> Some Japanese Americans died in the camps due to inadequate medical care and the emotional stresses they encountered. Several were killed by military guards posted for allegedly resisting orders.
> 
> At the time, Executive Order 9066 was justified as a "military necessity" to protect against domestic espionage and sabotage. However, it was later documented that "our government had in its possession proof that not one Japanese American, citizen or not, had engaged in espionage, not one had committed any act of sabotage." (Michi Weglyn, 1976).
> 
> Rather, the causes for this unprecedented action in American history, according to the Commission on Wartime Relocation and Internment of Civilians, "were motivated largely by racial prejudice, wartime hysteria, and a failure of political leadership."
> 
> Almost 50 years later, through the efforts of leaders and advocates of the Japanese American community, Congress passed the Civil Liberties Act of 1988. Popularly known as the Japanese American Redress Bill, this act acknowledged that "a grave injustice was done" and mandated Congress to pay each victim of internment $20,000 in reparations.
> 
> The reparations were sent with a signed apology from the President of the United States on behalf of the American people. The period for reparations ended in August of 1998.
> 
> Despite this redress, the mental and physical health impacts of the trauma of the internment experience continue to affect tens of thousands of Japanese Americans. Health studies have shown a 2 times greater incidence of heart disease and premature death among former internees, compared to noninterned Japanese Americans."
> 
> Children of the Camps | INTERNMENT HISTORY


.


----------



## Unkotare

Unkotare said:


> http://placerbuddhistchurch.org/newsletter-archive/PBC-Okazu-201112.pdf


.


----------



## Unkotare

Unkotare said:


> Go For Broke National Education Center - Preserving the Legacy of the Japanese American Veterans of World War II


.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

FDR's biggest crime wasn't his internment camps, but rather Yalta Conference to support the Soviet take-over of much of Central Europe, which harmed a lot more people than FDR's "Camps" had.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> FDR's biggest crime wasn't his internment camps, but rather Yalta Conference to support the Soviet take-over of much of Central Europe, which harmed a lot more people than FDR's "Camps" had.



THAT and Pearl Harbour having first hand knowledge the japs would bomb them and keeping it hush husfh,fucking traiter.


----------



## Picaro

Unkotare said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..... it was entirely justified by activities.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong, and the scumbag fdr knew it was not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it was; nobody cares what you diaper wetters say otherwise. Nobody had has years of hand wringing sniveling and 'debating' to work through at the time; they were busy, gimp, something you've never personally experienced. The local commander didn't want to screw around and take any chances, so tough shit for you and your fake 'outrage'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read the Ringle report, dumbass. The scumbag SOB fdr knew damn well there was no justification. Your personal stupidity doesn’t change that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've read it, and the FBI agent in charge of Japanese counter-espionage himself said there were at least 300 people who needed watching. ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then you must have seen the part where it said the majority of even that small number were already  in custody or under close observation by the FBI and or Naval intelligence. Stop being dishonest.
> 
> 
> You must have seen the part where it said “the Japanese problem has been magnified out of all proportion mainly because of the physical characteristics of the people. “
> 
> 
> The scumbag FDR knew there was no threat warranting the abrogation of constitutional rights and freedom of innocent loyal brave American citizens.
Click to expand...



That was ONE MAN"S OPINION, a man who wasn't responsible for the safety of millions of Americans and the security of many military installations, dummy, something you will never experience, so you will just armchair a lot of rubbish you read somewhere just because some tards need to snivel about FDR, having no Republican President even remotely as competent to point to.


----------



## sealybobo

Picaro said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> tough shit--this was TOTAL war
> if you were alive in 1941, you would agree with FDR
> stop trying to see it in 2018--
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't you agree with Trump today?  You seem to be ok with putting Mexicans in internment camps.  And at least FDR didn't separate families.  He let the kids stay with the parents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You love those Mexicans so much just move there; it's close by, and you can take your flower painted Yugo with you, too.
> 
> And, you seriously think that pic invites comparisons with Nazi concentration camps do you?
> 
> You're sicker than  I thought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> makes sense why he loves Obomination so much.Obozo let the mexicans come in here on a free pass which is a problem that we have had that spans going back to five administrations before hand.Trump is the first president since then to make america great again by getting rid of these illegal aliens. now we know why he hates trump since he is a fan of illegal aliens taking our jobs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They also luved them some o that Putin Penis, too, until the Russian govt. cracked down on some Faggot Disease Festival, 'Pride' parade or something. shut them down, now he's suddenly an 'enemy', even though Obama loved personally sucking him off.
Click to expand...


What a joke.  Obama clearly had a falling out with Putin and Obama made Putin irrelevant for 8 years.  And Putin clearly didn't want another Democrat in the White House which is why he helped Trump.  Plus Trump will do business.  He has leverage over Trump.  Pee tapes.  And Trump's getting Trump hotels built all over the place.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are projecting, kid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's you making no sense again, idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are projecting your lack of sense, Unkotare.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing new about that.
> 
> Hey unkotare, I'm still dating that 25 year old.  She came over last night and kept me up until 2am.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop trying so hard, closet boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We had a great conversation last night and I could be with this woman for the rest of my life.  Or until I get too old for her.  ...
Click to expand...



 Or until you run out of quarters.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's you making no sense again, idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are projecting your lack of sense, Unkotare.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing new about that.
> 
> Hey unkotare, I'm still dating that 25 year old.  She came over last night and kept me up until 2am.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop trying so hard, closet boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We had a great conversation last night and I could be with this woman for the rest of my life.  Or until I get too old for her.  ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Or until you run out of quarters.
Click to expand...

I won't run out.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are projecting your lack of sense, Unkotare.
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing new about that.
> 
> Hey unkotare, I'm still dating that 25 year old.  She came over last night and kept me up until 2am.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop trying so hard, closet boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We had a great conversation last night and I could be with this woman for the rest of my life.  Or until I get too old for her.  ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Or until you run out of quarters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I won't run out.
Click to expand...




 Good luck with your beard, closet boy


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing new about that.
> 
> Hey unkotare, I'm still dating that 25 year old.  She came over last night and kept me up until 2am.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop trying so hard, closet boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We had a great conversation last night and I could be with this woman for the rest of my life.  Or until I get too old for her.  ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Or until you run out of quarters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I won't run out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck with your beard, closet boy
Click to expand...

I almost asked if I could take a pic of her last night but I don't want her to think I'm bragging about her to people.  That wouldn't be cool.  I've been playing it cool so far.  She wore sexy high heals, jeans and a wife beater tank top and you could see her bra and exactly what her boobs look like through the shirt.  So sexy.  I almost can't believe it either.


----------



## harmonica

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> No comparison exists between FDR and Hitler.  FDR won an open election fair and square.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When he came to power, Hitler was hugely popular in Germany.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And of course he and FDR shared a fondness for concentration camps.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump is popular too and he likes concentration camps too.
> 
> And a man who lived in FDR's camps says Trump's camps are worse
> 
> https://nypost.com/2018/06/19/george-takei-trump-border-policy-worse-than-japanese-internment-camps/
> 
> So who cares what you think.  George is an expert on this subject not you.  At least FDR didn't separate families.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> FYI, they did not mass* murder *or mass-starve in the US camps
> this is one of the most ridiculous posts I've seen on USMB, and I've seen a lot
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree with you!!!  Unkotare acts like FDR was evil and tortured Japanese Americans.  I agree that just isn't true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only two US presidents have ever thrown innocent Americans into concentration camps. They were both scumbag Democrats, of course. Fact.
Click to expand...

concentration camps----hahahahahahahahahah
once again, you people make mountains out of molehills 
NOT fact
they interned them NOT for mass execution, NOT for political reasons--but for security
sorry --you are making up fiction/lies/etc


----------



## harmonica

Unkotare said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Following the Japanese attack on Pearl Harbor on December 7, 1941, President Franklin D. Roosevelt issued Executive Order 9066, which permitted the military to circumvent the constitutional safeguards of American citizens in the name of national defense.
> 
> The order set into motion the exclusion from certain areas, and the evacuation and mass incarceration of 120,000 persons of Japanese ancestry living on the West Coast, most of whom were U.S. citizens or legal permanent resident aliens.
> 
> These Japanese Americans, half of whom were children, were incarcerated for up to 4 years, without due process of law or any factual basis, in bleak, remote camps surrounded by barbed wire and armed guards.
> 
> They were forced to evacuate their homes and leave their jobs; in some cases family members were separated and put into different camps. President Roosevelt himself called the 10 facilities "concentration camps."
> 
> Some Japanese Americans died in the camps due to inadequate medical care and the emotional stresses they encountered. Several were killed by military guards posted for allegedly resisting orders.
> 
> At the time, Executive Order 9066 was justified as a "military necessity" to protect against domestic espionage and sabotage. However, it was later documented that "our government had in its possession proof that not one Japanese American, citizen or not, had engaged in espionage, not one had committed any act of sabotage." (Michi Weglyn, 1976).
> 
> Rather, the causes for this unprecedented action in American history, according to the Commission on Wartime Relocation and Internment of Civilians, "were motivated largely by racial prejudice, wartime hysteria, and a failure of political leadership."
> 
> Almost 50 years later, through the efforts of leaders and advocates of the Japanese American community, Congress passed the Civil Liberties Act of 1988. Popularly known as the Japanese American Redress Bill, this act acknowledged that "a grave injustice was done" and mandated Congress to pay each victim of internment $20,000 in reparations.
> 
> The reparations were sent with a signed apology from the President of the United States on behalf of the American people. The period for reparations ended in August of 1998.
> 
> Despite this redress, the mental and physical health impacts of the trauma of the internment experience continue to affect tens of thousands of Japanese Americans. Health studies have shown a 2 times greater incidence of heart disease and premature death among former internees, compared to noninterned Japanese Americans."
> 
> Children of the Camps | INTERNMENT HISTORY
> 
> 
> 
> tough shit--this was TOTAL war
> if you were alive in 1941, you would agree with FDR
> stop trying to see it in 2018--
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit.
Click to expand...

you would be different than everyone else---sure
that's BULLSHIT


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stop trying so hard, closet boy.
> 
> 
> 
> We had a great conversation last night and I could be with this woman for the rest of my life.  Or until I get too old for her.  ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Or until you run out of quarters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I won't run out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck with your beard, closet boy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I almost asked if I could take a pic of her last night but I don't want her to think I'm bragging about her to people.  That wouldn't be cool.  I've been playing it cool so far.  She wore sexy high heals, jeans and a wife beater tank top and you could see her bra and exactly what her boobs look like through the shirt.  So sexy.  I almost can't believe it either.
Click to expand...





14 year old virgin boy trying to pretend at how he imagines men actually talk about actual women. ^^^^^^^


Not even close, closet boy.


----------



## Unkotare

harmonica said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> When he came to power, Hitler was hugely popular in Germany.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And of course he and FDR shared a fondness for concentration camps.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is popular too and he likes concentration camps too.
> 
> And a man who lived in FDR's camps says Trump's camps are worse
> 
> https://nypost.com/2018/06/19/george-takei-trump-border-policy-worse-than-japanese-internment-camps/
> 
> So who cares what you think.  George is an expert on this subject not you.  At least FDR didn't separate families.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> FYI, they did not mass* murder *or mass-starve in the US camps
> this is one of the most ridiculous posts I've seen on USMB, and I've seen a lot
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree with you!!!  Unkotare acts like FDR was evil and tortured Japanese Americans.  I agree that just isn't true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only two US presidents have ever thrown innocent Americans into concentration camps. They were both scumbag Democrats, of course. Fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> concentration camps----hahahahahahahahahah
> .....
Click to expand...




 What is funny about concentration camps?


----------



## Unkotare

Unkotare said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> The problem the Japanese and Japanese Americans had, was living in the wrong area after Pearl Harbor. To avoid internment some 10,000 moved to other areas, and another 30,000 were interned and then decided to move to other areas and were released.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no "wrong area" for US citizens to live in the United States, and there is NO rationalization for what that criminal FDR did.
Click to expand...

.


----------



## Unkotare

Unkotare said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> The problem the Japanese and Japanese Americans had, was living in the wrong area after Pearl Harbor. To avoid internment some 10,000 moved to other areas, and another 30,000 were interned and then decided to move to other areas and were released.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no "wrong area" for US citizens to live in the United States, and there is NO rationalization for what that criminal FDR did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are plenty of wrong areas for US citizens to live, and there is rationalization for the evacuation. With hindsight we can see now it was the wrong decision but at the time the safety of the United States came first, then it's people, including the evacuees.
> There was considerable anger being exhibited towards Asians after Pearl Harbor. I say Asians because many Americans could not tell the difference between Chinese and Japanese. Some Chinese put signs up, "I am Chinese."
> FDR had turned the safety of the west coast over to General DeWitt and DeWitt wanted the area evacuated. FDR did not have to issue the, but suppose DeWitt was right, suppose there was a danger?
> That danger was still felt two years after Pearl Harbor with military installations  still being blacked-out along the coast.
> All Americans lose some rights in a war, and sadly the Americans of the "wrong background" may lose more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That bullshit rationalization is utterly UNAMERICAN, and contrary to the whole point of brave, loyal citizens willing to give their lives for their country. There is no excuse or 'historical context' that can wash away FDR's shame, or yours.
Click to expand...

.


----------



## Unkotare

Unkotare said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are plenty of wrong areas for US citizens to live, and there is rationalization for the evacuation. With hindsight we can see now it was the wrong decision but at the time the safety of the United States came first, then it's people, including the evacuees.
> There was considerable anger being exhibited towards Asians after Pearl Harbor. I say Asians because many Americans could not tell the difference between Chinese and Japanese. Some Chinese put signs up, "I am Chinese."
> FDR had turned the safety of the west coast over to General DeWitt and DeWitt wanted the area evacuated. FDR did not have to issue the, but suppose DeWitt was right, suppose there was a danger?
> That danger was still felt two years after Pearl Harbor with military installations  still being blacked-out along the coast.
> All Americans lose some rights in a war, and sadly the Americans of the "wrong background" may lose more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That bullshit rationalization is utterly UNAMERICAN, and contrary to the whole point of brave, loyal citizens willing to give their lives for their country. There is no excuse or 'historical context' that can wash away FDR's shame, or yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would I have shame? I'm suggesting that unless you lived in that period you might not really understand many of the American people of that time. Try "Daugters of the Golden West, and the 442nd" to get a glimpse of the protests of Californians, the state and the counties when the army even considered starting that regiment. For a time I was stationed at Fort Ord and well remember what was going on during that period. As for unAmerican can you believe Black American soldiers were not allowed in Southern restuaurants, but white German POW's were allowed? I don't know about FDR, but I have no shame. I wonder if today we are still practicing that same type of racism and bigotry but no longer toward Japanese, just others?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You damn well should feel shame, because you are still trying to excuse the inexcusable. You mention the 442nd, but do you really know about it? You would try to rationalize the best and bravest of America and their families being thrown into concentration camps at a time when the country needed them the most? Fuck you then. And if your real point is to make some statement about "just others," then make it and stop heaping more and more shame upon yourself.
Click to expand...

.


----------



## Unkotare

Unkotare said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> The camps as bad as they were, certainly were not in league or anything like the camps of the Nazis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that the standard of acceptability? 'Our concentration camps not as bad as the Nazi concentration camps'? The United States of America is a hell of a lot better than that.
Click to expand...

.


----------



## Unkotare

Unkotare said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was no "official" term limit for president before FDR. We didn't need it. You could say that FDR seized power to run for his 3rd and 4th terms in a similar way that Hitler initially gained power in Germany, with political intimidation, media talkeover and the threat of violence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No comparison exists between FDR and Hitler.  FDR won an open election fair and square.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> When he came to power, Hitler was hugely popular in Germany.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And of course he and FDR shared a fondness for concentration camps.
Click to expand...

.


----------



## Unkotare

Unkotare said:


> barry1960 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> You left out FDR's concentration camps for innocent, loyal Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We Americans love to bash ourselves. These were scary times after pearl harbor was attacked. There were Japanese spies on Hawaii scouting our fleet. America over reacted with the japense internment camps. However, if one were to look at the examples of the other participants in WWII, the USA was a shining example of morality in WWII.
> 
> The US dropped two atomic bombs because we had them. I believe every other participant would have used such a weapon in they had possessed it. Sure Japanese Americans were rounded up, but they were not slaughtered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This has all been posted many times before but I guess you missed it.
> 
> 1) Not ONE Japanese-American was EVER convicted of espionage during WWII.
> 
> 2) The loyal American citizens who the scumbag FDR had thrown into concentration camps went on to make up a large part of the most highly decorated military unit in US history.
> 
> 3) Anyone who would try to rationalize or excuse throwing over 100,000 innocent AMERICANS into concentration camps doesn't deserve to live in America, let alone be a citizen.
Click to expand...

.


----------



## Unkotare

Unkotare said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare, when you use the term "concentration camp" to describe the J-A internment camp, (1) you use the term incorrectly, (2) yet you use it deliberately, and (3) you use it to inflame.
> 
> What happened was not good, but in no, way, shape, or form, were they concentration camps.
> 
> You have no further credibility on this subject.  Run along.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What did I tell you about reading and imagining? Go ask Mommy to look up the term "concentration camp" for you.
> 
> You know what? Don't bother her, I'll do it for you:
> 
> 
> "A place where large numbers of political prisoners or members of persecuted minorities are imprisoned"
> 
> "A camp where civilians, enemy aliens, political prisoners, and sometimes prisoners of war are detained and confined, typically under harsh conditions"
> 
> "a guarded compound for the detention or imprisonment of aliens, members of ethnic minorities, political opponents, etc"
> 
> 
> I couldn't give less of a shit if the truth makes you uncomfortable, douchebag. FDR threw AMERICANS into concentration camps.
Click to expand...

.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is popular too and he likes concentration camps too.
> 
> And a man who lived in FDR's camps says Trump's camps are worse
> 
> https://nypost.com/2018/06/19/george-takei-trump-border-policy-worse-than-japanese-internment-camps/
> 
> So who cares what you think.  George is an expert on this subject not you.  At least FDR didn't separate families.
> 
> 
> 
> FYI, they did not mass* murder *or mass-starve in the US camps
> this is one of the most ridiculous posts I've seen on USMB, and I've seen a lot
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree with you!!!  Unkotare acts like FDR was evil and tortured Japanese Americans.  I agree that just isn't true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only two US presidents have ever thrown innocent Americans into concentration camps. They were both scumbag Democrats, of course. Fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> concentration camps----hahahahahahahahahah
> .....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is funny about concentration camps?
Click to expand...

How much you don't like them.  I can't wait to bang my imaginary 25 year old girlfriend tomorrow night btw.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> barry1960 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> You left out FDR's concentration camps for innocent, loyal Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We Americans love to bash ourselves. These were scary times after pearl harbor was attacked. There were Japanese spies on Hawaii scouting our fleet. America over reacted with the japense internment camps. However, if one were to look at the examples of the other participants in WWII, the USA was a shining example of morality in WWII.
> 
> The US dropped two atomic bombs because we had them. I believe every other participant would have used such a weapon in they had possessed it. Sure Japanese Americans were rounded up, but they were not slaughtered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This has all been posted many times before but I guess you missed it.
> 
> 1) Not ONE Japanese-American was EVER convicted of espionage during WWII.
> 
> 2) The loyal American citizens who the scumbag FDR had thrown into concentration camps went on to make up a large part of the most highly decorated military unit in US history.
> 
> 3) Anyone who would try to rationalize or excuse throwing over 100,000 innocent AMERICANS into concentration camps doesn't deserve to live in America, let alone be a citizen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .
Click to expand...

1.  They didn't do anything because they were scared.  It would have been hard for a Jap to sneak around or buy materials that are needed to make a bomb.  So what FDR did worked.
2.  They sent a few of their 18 year olds off to prove their loyalty.  What percent of Japs are in the army today?  Not a big #.  It took locking them up to get them to chip in.
3.  Why does it matter that they are Americans?  Were they all born in America?  I don't consider anyone who becomes an American citizen a real American.  
4.  They got reparrations.  Stfu  
5.  How many Japs interned were born in America?  Most of them were born in Japan.
6.  They could have moved to the middle of the country and not been arrested. Those who stayed were interned.  No harm came to them.
7.  Now you know why black people hate Republicans.  Like you care about what happened to Jap Americans in 1940, they care how blacks are treated every day to this day.


----------



## sealybobo

harmonica said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> When he came to power, Hitler was hugely popular in Germany.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And of course he and FDR shared a fondness for concentration camps.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is popular too and he likes concentration camps too.
> 
> And a man who lived in FDR's camps says Trump's camps are worse
> 
> https://nypost.com/2018/06/19/george-takei-trump-border-policy-worse-than-japanese-internment-camps/
> 
> So who cares what you think.  George is an expert on this subject not you.  At least FDR didn't separate families.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> FYI, they did not mass* murder *or mass-starve in the US camps
> this is one of the most ridiculous posts I've seen on USMB, and I've seen a lot
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree with you!!!  Unkotare acts like FDR was evil and tortured Japanese Americans.  I agree that just isn't true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only two US presidents have ever thrown innocent Americans into concentration camps. They were both scumbag Democrats, of course. Fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> concentration camps----hahahahahahahahahah
> once again, you people make mountains out of molehills
> NOT fact
> they interned them NOT for mass execution, NOT for political reasons--but for security
> sorry --you are making up fiction/lies/etc
Click to expand...


It's only inhuman to treat humans poorly


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> We had a great conversation last night and I could be with this woman for the rest of my life.  Or until I get too old for her.  ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or until you run out of quarters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I won't run out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck with your beard, closet boy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I almost asked if I could take a pic of her last night but I don't want her to think I'm bragging about her to people.  That wouldn't be cool.  I've been playing it cool so far.  She wore sexy high heals, jeans and a wife beater tank top and you could see her bra and exactly what her boobs look like through the shirt.  So sexy.  I almost can't believe it either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 14 year old virgin boy trying to pretend at how he imagines men actually talk about actual women. ^^^^^^^
> 
> 
> Not even close, closet boy.
Click to expand...

I was fishing with my bro, his 1 son and his friend on Sunday.  My nephew said, "you know what uncle sealybobo, sometimes I think you forget you are 47"  So on Monday morning I sent him a snapchat that Lera came over after they left and that's why I forget how old I am.  

You will never make love to such a young beautiful women ever again.  The last time you were with a 20 something was when you were 20 something.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are plenty of wrong areas for US citizens to live, and there is rationalization for the evacuation. With hindsight we can see now it was the wrong decision but at the time the safety of the United States came first, then it's people, including the evacuees.
> There was considerable anger being exhibited towards Asians after Pearl Harbor. I say Asians because many Americans could not tell the difference between Chinese and Japanese. Some Chinese put signs up, "I am Chinese."
> FDR had turned the safety of the west coast over to General DeWitt and DeWitt wanted the area evacuated. FDR did not have to issue the, but suppose DeWitt was right, suppose there was a danger?
> That danger was still felt two years after Pearl Harbor with military installations  still being blacked-out along the coast.
> All Americans lose some rights in a war, and sadly the Americans of the "wrong background" may lose more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That bullshit rationalization is utterly UNAMERICAN, and contrary to the whole point of brave, loyal citizens willing to give their lives for their country. There is no excuse or 'historical context' that can wash away FDR's shame, or yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would I have shame? I'm suggesting that unless you lived in that period you might not really understand many of the American people of that time. Try "Daugters of the Golden West, and the 442nd" to get a glimpse of the protests of Californians, the state and the counties when the army even considered starting that regiment. For a time I was stationed at Fort Ord and well remember what was going on during that period. As for unAmerican can you believe Black American soldiers were not allowed in Southern restuaurants, but white German POW's were allowed? I don't know about FDR, but I have no shame. I wonder if today we are still practicing that same type of racism and bigotry but no longer toward Japanese, just others?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You damn well should feel shame, because you are still trying to excuse the inexcusable. You mention the 442nd, but do you really know about it? You would try to rationalize the best and bravest of America and their families being thrown into concentration camps at a time when the country needed them the most? Fuck you then. And if your real point is to make some statement about "just others," then make it and stop heaping more and more shame upon yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Sort of reminds me of when Trump wanted to throw transgenders who were serving out of the military.  Why throw them out when we need them?  

And no one needed them.  If they went into concentration camps they could have enlisted.  If they enlisted we let them out.  But, we didn't put them in with white Americans because you know how racist and ignorant they can be.  Don't act like it's all Democrats who fucked with your ancestors.  And btw, those Democrats are Republicans today.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> FYI, they did not mass* murder *or mass-starve in the US camps
> this is one of the most ridiculous posts I've seen on USMB, and I've seen a lot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with you!!!  Unkotare acts like FDR was evil and tortured Japanese Americans.  I agree that just isn't true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only two US presidents have ever thrown innocent Americans into concentration camps. They were both scumbag Democrats, of course. Fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> concentration camps----hahahahahahahahahah
> .....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is funny about concentration camps?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How much you don't like them.  I can't wait to bang my imaginary 25 year old girlfriend tomorrow night btw.
Click to expand...







 I am sure you and your hand will have a lovely time.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with you!!!  Unkotare acts like FDR was evil and tortured Japanese Americans.  I agree that just isn't true.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only two US presidents have ever thrown innocent Americans into concentration camps. They were both scumbag Democrats, of course. Fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> concentration camps----hahahahahahahahahah
> .....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is funny about concentration camps?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How much you don't like them.  I can't wait to bang my imaginary 25 year old girlfriend tomorrow night btw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure you and your hand will have a lovely time.
Click to expand...


Oh I use my hands, mouth, dingylingy


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only two US presidents have ever thrown innocent Americans into concentration camps. They were both scumbag Democrats, of course. Fact.
> 
> 
> 
> concentration camps----hahahahahahahahahah
> .....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is funny about concentration camps?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How much you don't like them.  I can't wait to bang my imaginary 25 year old girlfriend tomorrow night btw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure you and your hand will have a lovely time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh I use my hands, mouth, dingylingy
Click to expand...



Small, smaller, smallest


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> concentration camps----hahahahahahahahahah
> .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is funny about concentration camps?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How much you don't like them.  I can't wait to bang my imaginary 25 year old girlfriend tomorrow night btw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure you and your hand will have a lovely time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh I use my hands, mouth, dingylingy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Small, smaller, smallest
Click to expand...

You know what pussy?  No one cares what YOU think about Japanese internment camps.  Lets ask someone who lived it.  George Takei seems to get it that in some ways, what Trump is doing is WORSE than what happened to him and the other Japs that were put in internment camps during WW2.  

https://nypost.com/2018/06/19/george-takei-trump-border-policy-worse-than-japanese-internment-camps/

So if a guy who lived in those camps gets what we are saying, who cares what a partisan unagreeable kunt like you thinks or says.  You just seem to be butt sore that FDR did something to Japanese people.  A people you seem to worship but not enough to admit you are one of them.  If you aren't, it seems like you wish you were a Jap.  But I think you are a Jap who just doesn't want to admit it.

You look like you smell like ass.


----------



## sealybobo

harmonica said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> When he came to power, Hitler was hugely popular in Germany.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And of course he and FDR shared a fondness for concentration camps.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is popular too and he likes concentration camps too.
> 
> And a man who lived in FDR's camps says Trump's camps are worse
> 
> https://nypost.com/2018/06/19/george-takei-trump-border-policy-worse-than-japanese-internment-camps/
> 
> So who cares what you think.  George is an expert on this subject not you.  At least FDR didn't separate families.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> FYI, they did not mass* murder *or mass-starve in the US camps
> this is one of the most ridiculous posts I've seen on USMB, and I've seen a lot
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree with you!!!  Unkotare acts like FDR was evil and tortured Japanese Americans.  I agree that just isn't true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only two US presidents have ever thrown innocent Americans into concentration camps. They were both scumbag Democrats, of course. Fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> concentration camps----hahahahahahahahahah
> once again, you people make mountains out of molehills
> NOT fact
> they interned them NOT for mass execution, NOT for political reasons--but for security
> sorry --you are making up fiction/lies/etc
Click to expand...


Like I said to Unkotare.  George Takei lived in one of those Jap internment camps and he says in some ways, what Trump is doing to Mexicans is worse than what FDR did to him.

But Unkotare will now say that it's ok to do it to non Americans.  You just can't do it to American citizens.  So it's not the act of interning people that bothers Unkotare.  That he can live with.  Just don't do it to Americans.

Oh, and George's father was not born in America.  He may have become an American citizen but that's not the same as being born here.  Unfortunately George and his mother who were born in America were married to that Jap and they decided to stay with him rather than move to the middle of the country until things settled down.  So they were interned.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is funny about concentration camps?
> 
> 
> 
> How much you don't like them.  I can't wait to bang my imaginary 25 year old girlfriend tomorrow night btw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure you and your hand will have a lovely time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh I use my hands, mouth, dingylingy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Small, smaller, smallest
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ... No one cares what YOU think about Japanese internment camps [sic]. ....
Click to expand...



No one other than _you_?


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> barry1960 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> You left out FDR's concentration camps for innocent, loyal Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We Americans love to bash ourselves. These were scary times after pearl harbor was attacked. There were Japanese spies on Hawaii scouting our fleet. America over reacted with the japense internment camps. However, if one were to look at the examples of the other participants in WWII, the USA was a shining example of morality in WWII.
> 
> The US dropped two atomic bombs because we had them. I believe every other participant would have used such a weapon in they had possessed it. Sure Japanese Americans were rounded up, but they were not slaughtered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This has all been posted many times before but I guess you missed it.
> 
> 1) Not ONE Japanese-American was EVER convicted of espionage during WWII.
> 
> 2) The loyal American citizens who the scumbag FDR had thrown into concentration camps went on to make up a large part of the most highly decorated military unit in US history.
> 
> 3) Anyone who would try to rationalize or excuse throwing over 100,000 innocent AMERICANS into concentration camps doesn't deserve to live in America, let alone be a citizen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1.  They didn't do anything because they were scared.  It would have been hard for a Jap to sneak around or buy materials that are needed to make a bomb.  So what FDR did worked......
Click to expand...



But it didn't work on the German Americans who WERE convicted of espionage and sabotage? And I guess every other AMERICAN CITIZEN who didn't commit espionage or sabotage was "scared"? In addition to having absolutely no concept of logic or reason, you are just plain stupid.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> ....
> 3.  Why does it matter that they are Americans?  .....





Proving yet again that you do not deserve to be one.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> .....  I don't consider anyone who becomes an American citizen a real American. .....




Because you're stupid and do not understand anything about what it means to be an American.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> .....
> 5.  How many ..... were born in America?  Most of them were born in Japan.......




Wrong, you ignorant, braindead closet-case. The majority were American born US citizens. Almost half were children. They were not guilty of anything other than looking like people the fucking scumbag fdr disapproved of.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> .....  I don't consider anyone who becomes an American citizen a real American. .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because you're stupid and do not understand anything about what it means to be an American.
Click to expand...


Fuck the Japs.      

This is where Japan puts asylum seekers

*Japan had 20,000 applications for asylum in 2017. It accepted 20*
Just 0.1% of asylum seekers won the right to remain

We should have shipped them back to Japan.

I know what it means to be born here.  Just because you take a test doesn't mean you are a real American.  People who come here can't be President even though Republicans want to change that because they have guys like Ted Cruz, Arnold and John McCain who were not born here.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> ....Don't act like it's all Democrats who fucked with your ancestors.....




What exactly are you referring to regarding the democrat party and Irish immigrants? If you literally had shit for brains, you'd be much smarter than you are, closet boy.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> .....
> 5.  How many ..... were born in America?  Most of them were born in Japan.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong, you ignorant, braindead closet-case. The majority were American born US citizens. Almost half were children. They were not guilty of anything other than looking like people the fucking scumbag fdr disapproved of.
Click to expand...


We all disapproved of their looks and demeanor.  

No.  The majority of adults may have been American citizens but they were born in Japan.  Fact.  Not counting the kids.  Those are anchor babies.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....Don't act like it's all Democrats who fucked with your ancestors.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What exactly are you referring to regarding the democrat party and Irish immigrants? If you literally had shit for brains, you'd be much smarter than you are, closet boy.
Click to expand...

No irish guy could ever beat me at wrestling.  Jap either.  Unless they cheat



Look no dick on this Jap


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> ....Just because you take a test doesn't mean you are a real American. ......




Yes it does, moron. Ever been to a swearing in ceremony for new American citizens? Of course not. I'd take any recently naturalized American as 100 times the American you, who understands nothing about America, could ever be.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....Don't act like it's all Democrats who fucked with your ancestors.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What exactly are you referring to regarding the democrat party and Irish immigrants? If you literally had shit for brains, you'd be much smarter than you are, closet boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No irish guy could ever beat me at wrestling.  Jap either.  Unless they cheat
Click to expand...



STFU, fraud. We have established that you never wrestled, so let that lie go.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> ..... The majority of adults may have been American citizens but they were born in Japan.  .......




Wrong, idiot, wrong.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....Don't act like it's all Democrats who fucked with your ancestors.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What exactly are you referring to regarding the democrat party and Irish immigrants? If you literally had shit for brains, you'd be much smarter than you are, closet boy.
Click to expand...

Fuck the Irish too




Are you still mad about the potato famine?


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..... The majority of adults may have been American citizens but they were born in Japan.  .......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong, idiot, wrong.
Click to expand...

Sorry but it's true.  If you didn't have the gooky accent you got a pass.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....Don't act like it's all Democrats who fucked with your ancestors.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What exactly are you referring to regarding the democrat party and Irish immigrants? If you literally had shit for brains, you'd be much smarter than you are, closet boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fuck the Irish too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you still mad about the potato famine?
Click to expand...



You even posted a picture you don't understand, you fucking idiot. Do you know what movie that's from? Holy crap, you're fucking stupid.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..... The majority of adults may have been American citizens but they were born in Japan.  .......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong, idiot, wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry but it's true.  ......
Click to expand...



No, it is not, you fucking moron. Can't even be bothered to Google before making an ass of yourself?


2/3 of the victims of fdr's concentration camps were native born US citizens, you idiot.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....Just because you take a test doesn't mean you are a real American. ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it does, moron. Ever been to a swearing in ceremony for new American citizens? Of course not. I'd take any recently naturalized American as 100 times the American you, who understands nothing about America, could ever be.
Click to expand...

Yes my grandmother was sworn in on 4th of July.  She was on TV and they played Neal Diamond's There coming to America.

The woman died 40 years later still not able to speak english.  She was no real American citizen.  Her citizenship could be revoked.  Mine couldn't.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..... The majority of adults may have been American citizens but they were born in Japan.  .......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong, idiot, wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry but it's true.  ......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, it is not, you fucking moron. Can't even be bothered to Google before making an ass of yourself?
Click to expand...

I did google it.  They were American citizens but not born here.  Sorry.

And don't count the kids.  If you count the kids you are right.  But of the adults, most of them were born in Japanville.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....Don't act like it's all Democrats who fucked with your ancestors.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What exactly are you referring to regarding the democrat party and Irish immigrants? If you literally had shit for brains, you'd be much smarter than you are, closet boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fuck the Irish too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you still mad about the potato famine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You even posted a picture you don't understand, you fucking idiot. Do you know what movie that's from? Holy crap, you're fucking stupid.
Click to expand...


Gangs of New Amsterdam


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....Don't act like it's all Democrats who fucked with your ancestors.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What exactly are you referring to regarding the democrat party and Irish immigrants? If you literally had shit for brains, you'd be much smarter than you are, closet boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fuck the Irish too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you still mad about the potato famine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You even posted a picture you don't understand, you fucking idiot. Do you know what movie that's from? Holy crap, you're fucking stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gangs of New Amsterdam [sic]
Click to expand...



Do you know what it's about, idiot?


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..... The majority of adults may have been American citizens but they were born in Japan.  .......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong, idiot, wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry but it's true.  ......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, it is not, you fucking moron. Can't even be bothered to Google before making an ass of yourself?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did google it.  They were American citizens but not born here.  ......
Click to expand...



Wrong, shitforbrains. 2/3 were native born US citizens. They were much more American than you will ever be.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..... The majority of adults may have been American citizens but they were born in Japan.  .......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong, idiot, wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry but it's true.  ......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, it is not, you fucking moron. Can't even be bothered to Google before making an ass of yourself?
> 
> 
> 2/3 of the victims of fdr's concentration camps were native born US citizens, you idiot.
Click to expand...

Stop counting the kids.  He didn't want to separate the kids from the parents like Trump did.  You are counting the kids.  Even FDR back then knew it wasn't right to separate the kids from their parents.  That's why George Takei says in some ways what Trump is doing is worse.

But I guess it's ok because those are not Americans.  They have no rights and it's ok to do to them what FDR did to Jap Americans because they aren't Americans.  Once they are you will magically care about them.  But until they are, fuck them right?  Got it.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..... The majority of adults may have been American citizens but they were born in Japan.  .......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong, idiot, wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry but it's true.  ......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, it is not, you fucking moron. Can't even be bothered to Google before making an ass of yourself?
> 
> 
> 2/3 of the victims of fdr's concentration camps were native born US citizens, you idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop counting the kids.  ....it.
Click to expand...


Stop trying to move the goalposts, shitforbrains.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..... The majority of adults may have been American citizens but they were born in Japan.  .......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong, idiot, wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry but it's true.  ......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, it is not, you fucking moron. Can't even be bothered to Google before making an ass of yourself?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did google it.  They were American citizens but not born here.  ......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong, shitforbrains. 2/3 were native born US citizens. They were much more American than you will ever be.
Click to expand...

How is that?  I was born here.  How can you be MORE American than me?  And I have American eyes.  And a big American dick.  Not little Japanese Irish pecker.

Now I know why you feel a connection to Japs.

8 facts about Irish penis size from around the internet

*You have the second smallest members of European Union… members*

*British and American men are way bigger than Irish guys

Apparently there is a real internet legend that Irish men have tiny willys

You even have your own entry in the Urban Dictionary pertaining to your shortcomings.  Look up the Irish Inch

You're the second lowest on the girth side of things as well





*


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..... The majority of adults may have been American citizens but they were born in Japan.  .......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong, idiot, wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry but it's true.  ......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, it is not, you fucking moron. Can't even be bothered to Google before making an ass of yourself?
> 
> 
> 2/3 of the victims of fdr's concentration camps were native born US citizens, you idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop counting the kids.  ....it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stop trying to move the goalposts, shitforbrains.
Click to expand...

I knew you were counting the kids.  LOL


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong, idiot, wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry but it's true.  ......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, it is not, you fucking moron. Can't even be bothered to Google before making an ass of yourself?
> 
> 
> 2/3 of the victims of fdr's concentration camps were native born US citizens, you idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop counting the kids.  ....it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stop trying to move the goalposts, shitforbrains.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I knew you were counting the kids.  LOL
Click to expand...




I was counting the Americans, you idiot.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong, idiot, wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry but it's true.  ......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, it is not, you fucking moron. Can't even be bothered to Google before making an ass of yourself?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did google it.  They were American citizens but not born here.  ......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong, shitforbrains. 2/3 were native born US citizens. They were much more American than you will ever be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How is that?  I was born here.  How can you be MORE American than me?
Click to expand...


YOU understand and appreciate nothing real about America. You don’t deserve to be an American.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry but it's true.  ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it is not, you fucking moron. Can't even be bothered to Google before making an ass of yourself?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did google it.  They were American citizens but not born here.  ......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong, shitforbrains. 2/3 were native born US citizens. They were much more American than you will ever be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How is that?  I was born here.  How can you be MORE American than me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> YOU understand and appreciate nothing real about America. You don’t deserve to be an American.
Click to expand...

Deserves got nothing to do with it. That’s the point. White trash who vote republican because foreigners are over here stealing their jobs don’t factor in deserves boy. See my dad came here from Greece and was the best chef his ford motor plant had ever seen. But the white trash would tell him he stole their job. A job they would not do as well. 

All you have to do is be born here and then you deserve to be an american. We can’t handle the outside competition that clearly makes us better


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> ....
> 
> All you have to do is be born here and then you deserve to be an american [sic]. .....




No, if you are born here you are legally an American. If you cannot or will not understand and appreciate America, you do NOT deserve to be an American.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> All you have to do is be born here and then you deserve to be an american [sic]. .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, if you are born here you are legally an American. If you cannot or will not understand and appreciate America, you do NOT deserve to be an American.
Click to expand...


Lots of people don't deserve to be Americans but they will always be because their parents fucked in America.  That's all it takes.  Nothing special about you.  You don't have to pass a test.

Oh, and my girlfriend literally has a 9 body and a 7 or 8 face depending on how picky you are.  Her tits are literally perfect.  Her pussy tastes like young girl pussy.  When I was 25 maybe I would have said she's a 7 but at 47 she's a 9.  God I got lucky.  We did it on the boat last night.  This is what happens when you are a cool guy with money.  I would have never in a million years thought I'd ever have sex with her when I first met her.  No way.  But now, it's a reality.  My life is perfect.  I wouldn't want her to move in.  Who needs that?


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> All you have to do is be born here and then you deserve to be an american [sic]. .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, if you are born here you are legally an American. If you cannot or will not understand and appreciate America, you do NOT deserve to be an American.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lots of people don't deserve to be Americans but they will always be because their parents fucked in America.  That's all it takes.  Nothing special about you.  You don't have to pass a test.
> 
> Oh, and my girlfriend literally has a 9 body and a 7 or 8 face depending on how picky you are.  Her tits are literally perfect.  Her pussy tastes like young girl pussy.  When I was 25 maybe I would have said she's a 7 but at 47 she's a 9.  God I got lucky.  We did it on the boat last night.  This is what happens when you are a cool guy with money.  I would have never in a million years thought I'd ever have sex with her when I first met her.  No way.  But now, it's a reality.  My life is perfect.  I wouldn't want her to move in.  Who needs that?
Click to expand...





This is why no one believes you, closet boy. Adult men do not speak about women like that.  13 year old virgins or overcompensating older gay men like you do when trying to put on what they think is the right act. You’re outed, Bobobrainless.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> All you have to do is be born here and then you deserve to be an american [sic]. .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, if you are born here you are legally an American. If you cannot or will not understand and appreciate America, you do NOT deserve to be an American.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lots of people don't deserve to be Americans but they will always be because their parents fucked in America.  That's all it takes.  Nothing special about you.  You don't have to pass a test.
> 
> Oh, and my girlfriend literally has a 9 body and a 7 or 8 face depending on how picky you are.  Her tits are literally perfect.  Her pussy tastes like young girl pussy.  When I was 25 maybe I would have said she's a 7 but at 47 she's a 9.  God I got lucky.  We did it on the boat last night.  This is what happens when you are a cool guy with money.  I would have never in a million years thought I'd ever have sex with her when I first met her.  No way.  But now, it's a reality.  My life is perfect.  I wouldn't want her to move in.  Who needs that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is why no one believes you, closet boy. Adult men do not speak about women like that.  13 year old virgins or overcompensating older gay men like you do when trying to put on what they think is the right act. You’re outed, Bobobrainless.
Click to expand...

Who cares if anyone here believes me.  

I'm sorry but I only brag to you after I have amazing evenings.  Maybe you don't talk about the woman you fuck this way because 

a.  They aren't young
b. They aren't pretty
c. You've been banging them for years
d. If you tried to brag we would know you are lying
e. You don't have amazing evenings.  

Who is "no one" when you say no one believes me?  I know you believe me but you are going to insist you don't.  And you not believing this makes it all the more better.  It's fucking true!!!  I'm doing something that sounds too good to be true!!!  Thanks Unkotare you dumb fuck.  I really appreciate that.  

Yes my friend, when a 47 year old lands an amazingly beautiful 25 year old, yes, this is exactly how he talks.  You wouldn't know because you've never come close to anything like this.  You've probably been married for decades so to say you have had my experience would be to admit you cheat on your wife.  Do you?

Every married friend of mine is jealous.  This is the perfect relationship.  

Dude, do you remember seeing 18 year old girls tits when you were 18?  They were perfect remember???  Well I remember.  And I haven't seen tits like this in at least 20 years.  Perfect.  And they were in my mouth yesterday.  I'm not talking about seeing a stripper or in the movies either.  I'm talking about tits I get to put in my mouth.  Her's are perfect.  And her hairless pussy has no bad smell to it.  I could suck on her clit all night.  

I don't know what I did to deserve this but I'm not complaining.   

Yes, 47 year old men talk this way about banging 25 year old hot ass women.  I've been bragging to all my 30-50 year old buddies and they want to know all the details.  But for some reason you don't think guys talk this way?  Maybe you aren't a guy.

Oh, and no one talks the way you do.  Maybe you aren't a human.  Maybe you are a Jap or Irishwoman.  Certainly you are a bore.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> All you have to do is be born here and then you deserve to be an american [sic]. .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, if you are born here you are legally an American. If you cannot or will not understand and appreciate America, you do NOT deserve to be an American.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lots of people don't deserve to be Americans but they will always be because their parents fucked in America.  That's all it takes.  Nothing special about you.  You don't have to pass a test.
> 
> Oh, and my girlfriend literally has a 9 body and a 7 or 8 face depending on how picky you are.  Her tits are literally perfect.  Her pussy tastes like young girl pussy.  When I was 25 maybe I would have said she's a 7 but at 47 she's a 9.  God I got lucky.  We did it on the boat last night.  This is what happens when you are a cool guy with money.  I would have never in a million years thought I'd ever have sex with her when I first met her.  No way.  But now, it's a reality.  My life is perfect.  I wouldn't want her to move in.  Who needs that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is why no one believes you, closet boy. Adult men do not speak about women like that.  13 year old virgins or overcompensating older gay men like you do when trying to put on what they think is the right act. You’re outed, Bobobrainless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who cares if anyone here believes me. .....
Click to expand...



You'd better feel that way because no one does, closet boy.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> All you have to do is be born here and then you deserve to be an american [sic]. .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, if you are born here you are legally an American. If you cannot or will not understand and appreciate America, you do NOT deserve to be an American.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lots of people don't deserve to be Americans but they will always be because their parents fucked in America.  That's all it takes.  Nothing special about you.  You don't have to pass a test.
> 
> Oh, and my girlfriend literally has a 9 body and a 7 or 8 face depending on how picky you are.  Her tits are literally perfect.  Her pussy tastes like young girl pussy.  When I was 25 maybe I would have said she's a 7 but at 47 she's a 9.  God I got lucky.  We did it on the boat last night.  This is what happens when you are a cool guy with money.  I would have never in a million years thought I'd ever have sex with her when I first met her.  No way.  But now, it's a reality.  My life is perfect.  I wouldn't want her to move in.  Who needs that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is why no one believes you, closet boy. Adult men do not speak about women like that.  13 year old virgins or overcompensating older gay men like you do when trying to put on what they think is the right act. You’re outed, Bobobrainless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who cares if anyone here believes me.
> 
> I'm sorry but I only brag to you after I have amazing evenings.  Maybe you don't talk about the woman you fuck this way because
> 
> a.  They aren't young
> b. They aren't pretty
> c. You've been banging them for years
> d. If you tried to brag we would know you are lying
> e. You don't have amazing evenings.
> 
> Who is "no one" when you say no one believes me?  I know you believe me but you are going to insist you don't.  And you not believing this makes it all the more better.  It's fucking true!!!  I'm doing something that sounds too good to be true!!!  Thanks Unkotare you dumb fuck.  I really appreciate that.
> 
> Yes my friend, when a 47 year old lands an amazingly beautiful 25 year old, yes, this is exactly how he talks.  You wouldn't know because you've never come close to anything like this.  You've probably been married for decades so to say you have had my experience would be to admit you cheat on your wife.  Do you?
> 
> Every married friend of mine is jealous.  This is the perfect relationship.
> 
> Dude, do you remember seeing 18 year old girls tits when you were 18?  They were perfect remember???  Well I remember.  And I haven't seen tits like this in at least 20 years.  Perfect.  And they were in my mouth yesterday.  I'm not talking about seeing a stripper or in the movies either.  I'm talking about tits I get to put in my mouth.  Her's are perfect.  And her hairless pussy has no bad smell to it.  I could suck on her clit all night.
> 
> I don't know what I did to deserve this but I'm not complaining.
> 
> Yes, 47 year old men talk this way about banging 25 year old hot ass women.  I've been bragging to all my 30-50 year old buddies and they want to know all the details.  But for some reason you don't think guys talk this way?  Maybe you aren't a guy.
> 
> Oh, and no one talks the way you do.  Maybe you aren't a human.  Maybe you are a Jap or Irishwoman.  Certainly you are a bore.
Click to expand...




If you're going to continue to pretend, closet boy, try emulating someone other than 13 year-old virgins. No need for you to make yourself even more ridiculous.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> All you have to do is be born here and then you deserve to be an american [sic]. .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, if you are born here you are legally an American. If you cannot or will not understand and appreciate America, you do NOT deserve to be an American.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lots of people don't deserve to be Americans but they will always be because their parents fucked in America.  That's all it takes.  Nothing special about you.  You don't have to pass a test.
> 
> Oh, and my girlfriend literally has a 9 body and a 7 or 8 face depending on how picky you are.  Her tits are literally perfect.  Her pussy tastes like young girl pussy.  When I was 25 maybe I would have said she's a 7 but at 47 she's a 9.  God I got lucky.  We did it on the boat last night.  This is what happens when you are a cool guy with money.  I would have never in a million years thought I'd ever have sex with her when I first met her.  No way.  But now, it's a reality.  My life is perfect.  I wouldn't want her to move in.  Who needs that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is why no one believes you, closet boy. Adult men do not speak about women like that.  13 year old virgins or overcompensating older gay men like you do when trying to put on what they think is the right act. You’re outed, Bobobrainless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who cares if anyone here believes me. .....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You'd better feel that way because no one does, closet boy.
Click to expand...


This is so typical of a Trump Republican.  They call any news they don't like fake news.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> All you have to do is be born here and then you deserve to be an american [sic]. .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, if you are born here you are legally an American. If you cannot or will not understand and appreciate America, you do NOT deserve to be an American.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lots of people don't deserve to be Americans but they will always be because their parents fucked in America.  That's all it takes.  Nothing special about you.  You don't have to pass a test.
> 
> Oh, and my girlfriend literally has a 9 body and a 7 or 8 face depending on how picky you are.  Her tits are literally perfect.  Her pussy tastes like young girl pussy.  When I was 25 maybe I would have said she's a 7 but at 47 she's a 9.  God I got lucky.  We did it on the boat last night.  This is what happens when you are a cool guy with money.  I would have never in a million years thought I'd ever have sex with her when I first met her.  No way.  But now, it's a reality.  My life is perfect.  I wouldn't want her to move in.  Who needs that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is why no one believes you, closet boy. Adult men do not speak about women like that.  13 year old virgins or overcompensating older gay men like you do when trying to put on what they think is the right act. You’re outed, Bobobrainless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who cares if anyone here believes me.
> 
> I'm sorry but I only brag to you after I have amazing evenings.  Maybe you don't talk about the woman you fuck this way because
> 
> a.  They aren't young
> b. They aren't pretty
> c. You've been banging them for years
> d. If you tried to brag we would know you are lying
> e. You don't have amazing evenings.
> 
> Who is "no one" when you say no one believes me?  I know you believe me but you are going to insist you don't.  And you not believing this makes it all the more better.  It's fucking true!!!  I'm doing something that sounds too good to be true!!!  Thanks Unkotare you dumb fuck.  I really appreciate that.
> 
> Yes my friend, when a 47 year old lands an amazingly beautiful 25 year old, yes, this is exactly how he talks.  You wouldn't know because you've never come close to anything like this.  You've probably been married for decades so to say you have had my experience would be to admit you cheat on your wife.  Do you?
> 
> Every married friend of mine is jealous.  This is the perfect relationship.
> 
> Dude, do you remember seeing 18 year old girls tits when you were 18?  They were perfect remember???  Well I remember.  And I haven't seen tits like this in at least 20 years.  Perfect.  And they were in my mouth yesterday.  I'm not talking about seeing a stripper or in the movies either.  I'm talking about tits I get to put in my mouth.  Her's are perfect.  And her hairless pussy has no bad smell to it.  I could suck on her clit all night.
> 
> I don't know what I did to deserve this but I'm not complaining.
> 
> Yes, 47 year old men talk this way about banging 25 year old hot ass women.  I've been bragging to all my 30-50 year old buddies and they want to know all the details.  But for some reason you don't think guys talk this way?  Maybe you aren't a guy.
> 
> Oh, and no one talks the way you do.  Maybe you aren't a human.  Maybe you are a Jap or Irishwoman.  Certainly you are a bore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you're going to continue to pretend, closet boy, try emulating someone other than 13 year-old virgins. No need for you to make yourself even more ridiculous.
Click to expand...


You've never had sex with anyone over a 6


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, if you are born here you are legally an American. If you cannot or will not understand and appreciate America, you do NOT deserve to be an American.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of people don't deserve to be Americans but they will always be because their parents fucked in America.  That's all it takes.  Nothing special about you.  You don't have to pass a test.
> 
> Oh, and my girlfriend literally has a 9 body and a 7 or 8 face depending on how picky you are.  Her tits are literally perfect.  Her pussy tastes like young girl pussy.  When I was 25 maybe I would have said she's a 7 but at 47 she's a 9.  God I got lucky.  We did it on the boat last night.  This is what happens when you are a cool guy with money.  I would have never in a million years thought I'd ever have sex with her when I first met her.  No way.  But now, it's a reality.  My life is perfect.  I wouldn't want her to move in.  Who needs that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is why no one believes you, closet boy. Adult men do not speak about women like that.  13 year old virgins or overcompensating older gay men like you do when trying to put on what they think is the right act. You’re outed, Bobobrainless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who cares if anyone here believes me.
> 
> I'm sorry but I only brag to you after I have amazing evenings.  Maybe you don't talk about the woman you fuck this way because
> 
> a.  They aren't young
> b. They aren't pretty
> c. You've been banging them for years
> d. If you tried to brag we would know you are lying
> e. You don't have amazing evenings.
> 
> Who is "no one" when you say no one believes me?  I know you believe me but you are going to insist you don't.  And you not believing this makes it all the more better.  It's fucking true!!!  I'm doing something that sounds too good to be true!!!  Thanks Unkotare you dumb fuck.  I really appreciate that.
> 
> Yes my friend, when a 47 year old lands an amazingly beautiful 25 year old, yes, this is exactly how he talks.  You wouldn't know because you've never come close to anything like this.  You've probably been married for decades so to say you have had my experience would be to admit you cheat on your wife.  Do you?
> 
> Every married friend of mine is jealous.  This is the perfect relationship.
> 
> Dude, do you remember seeing 18 year old girls tits when you were 18?  They were perfect remember???  Well I remember.  And I haven't seen tits like this in at least 20 years.  Perfect.  And they were in my mouth yesterday.  I'm not talking about seeing a stripper or in the movies either.  I'm talking about tits I get to put in my mouth.  Her's are perfect.  And her hairless pussy has no bad smell to it.  I could suck on her clit all night.
> 
> I don't know what I did to deserve this but I'm not complaining.
> 
> Yes, 47 year old men talk this way about banging 25 year old hot ass women.  I've been bragging to all my 30-50 year old buddies and they want to know all the details.  But for some reason you don't think guys talk this way?  Maybe you aren't a guy.
> 
> Oh, and no one talks the way you do.  Maybe you aren't a human.  Maybe you are a Jap or Irishwoman.  Certainly you are a bore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you're going to continue to pretend, closet boy, try emulating someone other than 13 year-old virgins. No need for you to make yourself even more ridiculous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've never had sex with anyone over a 6
Click to expand...



You sad old queen. You can't even approximate a heterosexual male. Straight adult men don't 'rank' women on the 10-point scale anymore. Just come out of the closet and accept yourself, because your attempts at playing it straight are laughably failed.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of people don't deserve to be Americans but they will always be because their parents fucked in America.  That's all it takes.  Nothing special about you.  You don't have to pass a test.
> 
> Oh, and my girlfriend literally has a 9 body and a 7 or 8 face depending on how picky you are.  Her tits are literally perfect.  Her pussy tastes like young girl pussy.  When I was 25 maybe I would have said she's a 7 but at 47 she's a 9.  God I got lucky.  We did it on the boat last night.  This is what happens when you are a cool guy with money.  I would have never in a million years thought I'd ever have sex with her when I first met her.  No way.  But now, it's a reality.  My life is perfect.  I wouldn't want her to move in.  Who needs that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is why no one believes you, closet boy. Adult men do not speak about women like that.  13 year old virgins or overcompensating older gay men like you do when trying to put on what they think is the right act. You’re outed, Bobobrainless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who cares if anyone here believes me.
> 
> I'm sorry but I only brag to you after I have amazing evenings.  Maybe you don't talk about the woman you fuck this way because
> 
> a.  They aren't young
> b. They aren't pretty
> c. You've been banging them for years
> d. If you tried to brag we would know you are lying
> e. You don't have amazing evenings.
> 
> Who is "no one" when you say no one believes me?  I know you believe me but you are going to insist you don't.  And you not believing this makes it all the more better.  It's fucking true!!!  I'm doing something that sounds too good to be true!!!  Thanks Unkotare you dumb fuck.  I really appreciate that.
> 
> Yes my friend, when a 47 year old lands an amazingly beautiful 25 year old, yes, this is exactly how he talks.  You wouldn't know because you've never come close to anything like this.  You've probably been married for decades so to say you have had my experience would be to admit you cheat on your wife.  Do you?
> 
> Every married friend of mine is jealous.  This is the perfect relationship.
> 
> Dude, do you remember seeing 18 year old girls tits when you were 18?  They were perfect remember???  Well I remember.  And I haven't seen tits like this in at least 20 years.  Perfect.  And they were in my mouth yesterday.  I'm not talking about seeing a stripper or in the movies either.  I'm talking about tits I get to put in my mouth.  Her's are perfect.  And her hairless pussy has no bad smell to it.  I could suck on her clit all night.
> 
> I don't know what I did to deserve this but I'm not complaining.
> 
> Yes, 47 year old men talk this way about banging 25 year old hot ass women.  I've been bragging to all my 30-50 year old buddies and they want to know all the details.  But for some reason you don't think guys talk this way?  Maybe you aren't a guy.
> 
> Oh, and no one talks the way you do.  Maybe you aren't a human.  Maybe you are a Jap or Irishwoman.  Certainly you are a bore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you're going to continue to pretend, closet boy, try emulating someone other than 13 year-old virgins. No need for you to make yourself even more ridiculous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've never had sex with anyone over a 6
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You sad old queen. You can't even approximate a heterosexual male. Straight adult men don't 'rank' women on the 10-point scale anymore. Just come out of the closet and accept yourself, because your attempts at playing it straight are laughably failed.
Click to expand...

If what I’m doing is gay I don’t want to be straight. Do you really think a 5 at best 7 days a week is better than a 8 for 2-5 days? 

And I don’t care how long it lasts. Quality not quantity.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is why no one believes you, closet boy. Adult men do not speak about women like that.  13 year old virgins or overcompensating older gay men like you do when trying to put on what they think is the right act. You’re outed, Bobobrainless.
> 
> 
> 
> Who cares if anyone here believes me.
> 
> I'm sorry but I only brag to you after I have amazing evenings.  Maybe you don't talk about the woman you fuck this way because
> 
> a.  They aren't young
> b. They aren't pretty
> c. You've been banging them for years
> d. If you tried to brag we would know you are lying
> e. You don't have amazing evenings.
> 
> Who is "no one" when you say no one believes me?  I know you believe me but you are going to insist you don't.  And you not believing this makes it all the more better.  It's fucking true!!!  I'm doing something that sounds too good to be true!!!  Thanks Unkotare you dumb fuck.  I really appreciate that.
> 
> Yes my friend, when a 47 year old lands an amazingly beautiful 25 year old, yes, this is exactly how he talks.  You wouldn't know because you've never come close to anything like this.  You've probably been married for decades so to say you have had my experience would be to admit you cheat on your wife.  Do you?
> 
> Every married friend of mine is jealous.  This is the perfect relationship.
> 
> Dude, do you remember seeing 18 year old girls tits when you were 18?  They were perfect remember???  Well I remember.  And I haven't seen tits like this in at least 20 years.  Perfect.  And they were in my mouth yesterday.  I'm not talking about seeing a stripper or in the movies either.  I'm talking about tits I get to put in my mouth.  Her's are perfect.  And her hairless pussy has no bad smell to it.  I could suck on her clit all night.
> 
> I don't know what I did to deserve this but I'm not complaining.
> 
> Yes, 47 year old men talk this way about banging 25 year old hot ass women.  I've been bragging to all my 30-50 year old buddies and they want to know all the details.  But for some reason you don't think guys talk this way?  Maybe you aren't a guy.
> 
> Oh, and no one talks the way you do.  Maybe you aren't a human.  Maybe you are a Jap or Irishwoman.  Certainly you are a bore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you're going to continue to pretend, closet boy, try emulating someone other than 13 year-old virgins. No need for you to make yourself even more ridiculous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've never had sex with anyone over a 6
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You sad old queen. You can't even approximate a heterosexual male. Straight adult men don't 'rank' women on the 10-point scale anymore. Just come out of the closet and accept yourself, because your attempts at playing it straight are laughably failed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If what I’m doing is gay I don’t want to be straight. ....
Click to expand...



That works out well for ya, fruit-loop.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who cares if anyone here believes me.
> 
> I'm sorry but I only brag to you after I have amazing evenings.  Maybe you don't talk about the woman you fuck this way because
> 
> a.  They aren't young
> b. They aren't pretty
> c. You've been banging them for years
> d. If you tried to brag we would know you are lying
> e. You don't have amazing evenings.
> 
> Who is "no one" when you say no one believes me?  I know you believe me but you are going to insist you don't.  And you not believing this makes it all the more better.  It's fucking true!!!  I'm doing something that sounds too good to be true!!!  Thanks Unkotare you dumb fuck.  I really appreciate that.
> 
> Yes my friend, when a 47 year old lands an amazingly beautiful 25 year old, yes, this is exactly how he talks.  You wouldn't know because you've never come close to anything like this.  You've probably been married for decades so to say you have had my experience would be to admit you cheat on your wife.  Do you?
> 
> Every married friend of mine is jealous.  This is the perfect relationship.
> 
> Dude, do you remember seeing 18 year old girls tits when you were 18?  They were perfect remember???  Well I remember.  And I haven't seen tits like this in at least 20 years.  Perfect.  And they were in my mouth yesterday.  I'm not talking about seeing a stripper or in the movies either.  I'm talking about tits I get to put in my mouth.  Her's are perfect.  And her hairless pussy has no bad smell to it.  I could suck on her clit all night.
> 
> I don't know what I did to deserve this but I'm not complaining.
> 
> Yes, 47 year old men talk this way about banging 25 year old hot ass women.  I've been bragging to all my 30-50 year old buddies and they want to know all the details.  But for some reason you don't think guys talk this way?  Maybe you aren't a guy.
> 
> Oh, and no one talks the way you do.  Maybe you aren't a human.  Maybe you are a Jap or Irishwoman.  Certainly you are a bore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you're going to continue to pretend, closet boy, try emulating someone other than 13 year-old virgins. No need for you to make yourself even more ridiculous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've never had sex with anyone over a 6
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You sad old queen. You can't even approximate a heterosexual male. Straight adult men don't 'rank' women on the 10-point scale anymore. Just come out of the closet and accept yourself, because your attempts at playing it straight are laughably failed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If what I’m doing is gay I don’t want to be straight. ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That works out well for ya, fruit-loop.
Click to expand...

Seems to be so far


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you're going to continue to pretend, closet boy, try emulating someone other than 13 year-old virgins. No need for you to make yourself even more ridiculous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've never had sex with anyone over a 6
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You sad old queen. You can't even approximate a heterosexual male. Straight adult men don't 'rank' women on the 10-point scale anymore. Just come out of the closet and accept yourself, because your attempts at playing it straight are laughably failed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If what I’m doing is gay I don’t want to be straight. ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That works out well for ya, fruit-loop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seems to be so far
Click to expand...




Drop the act and accept yourself.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You've never had sex with anyone over a 6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You sad old queen. You can't even approximate a heterosexual male. Straight adult men don't 'rank' women on the 10-point scale anymore. Just come out of the closet and accept yourself, because your attempts at playing it straight are laughably failed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If what I’m doing is gay I don’t want to be straight. ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That works out well for ya, fruit-loop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seems to be so far
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drop the act and accept yourself.
Click to expand...

How about you pretending to be Ilish?


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> All you have to do is be born here and then you deserve to be an american [sic]. .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, if you are born here you are legally an American. If you cannot or will not understand and appreciate America, you do NOT deserve to be an American.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lots of people don't deserve to be Americans but they will always be because their parents fucked in America.  That's all it takes.  Nothing special about you.  You don't have to pass a test.
> 
> Oh, and my girlfriend literally has a 9 body and a 7 or 8 face depending on how picky you are.  Her tits are literally perfect.  Her pussy tastes like young girl pussy.  When I was 25 maybe I would have said she's a 7 but at 47 she's a 9.  God I got lucky.  We did it on the boat last night.  This is what happens when you are a cool guy with money.  I would have never in a million years thought I'd ever have sex with her when I first met her.  No way.  But now, it's a reality.  My life is perfect.  I wouldn't want her to move in.  Who needs that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is why no one believes you, closet boy. Adult men do not speak about women like that.  13 year old virgins or overcompensating older gay men like you do when trying to put on what they think is the right act. You’re outed, Bobobrainless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who cares if anyone here believes me.
> 
> I'm sorry but I only brag to you after I have amazing evenings.  Maybe you don't talk about the woman you fuck this way because
> 
> a.  They aren't young
> b. They aren't pretty
> c. You've been banging them for years
> d. If you tried to brag we would know you are lying
> e. You don't have amazing evenings.
> 
> Who is "no one" when you say no one believes me?  I know you believe me but you are going to insist you don't.  And you not believing this makes it all the more better.  It's fucking true!!!  I'm doing something that sounds too good to be true!!!  Thanks Unkotare you dumb fuck.  I really appreciate that.
> 
> Yes my friend, when a 47 year old lands an amazingly beautiful 25 year old, yes, this is exactly how he talks.  You wouldn't know because you've never come close to anything like this.  You've probably been married for decades so to say you have had my experience would be to admit you cheat on your wife.  Do you?
> 
> Every married friend of mine is jealous.  This is the perfect relationship.
> 
> Dude, do you remember seeing 18 year old girls tits when you were 18?  They were perfect remember???  Well I remember.  And I haven't seen tits like this in at least 20 years.  Perfect.  And they were in my mouth yesterday.  I'm not talking about seeing a stripper or in the movies either.  I'm talking about tits I get to put in my mouth.  Her's are perfect.  And her hairless pussy has no bad smell to it.  I could suck on her clit all night.
> 
> I don't know what I did to deserve this but I'm not complaining.
> 
> Yes, 47 year old men talk this way about banging 25 year old hot ass women.  I've been bragging to all my 30-50 year old buddies and they want to know all the details.  But for some reason you don't think guys talk this way?  Maybe you aren't a guy.
> 
> Oh, and no one talks the way you do.  Maybe you aren't a human.  Maybe you are a Jap or Irishwoman.  Certainly you are a bore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you're going to continue to pretend, closet boy, try emulating someone other than 13 year-old virgins. No need for you to make yourself even more ridiculous.
Click to expand...


I just had my 30 year reunion.  So many unhappy marriages.  So many divorces.  So many loveless marriages.  So many only together for the kids.  This one girl I went to school with said they are only together for the kids and she just gives him a handy once a week.  That's the deal.

And to think I could have married her.  LOL.  

Even the ones that look good for 48 are head cases.  I hit on one girl because she's even hotter now than she was in high school.  She's divorced and already dating a couple guys.  

Then I drove one girl home.  She asked if I was drunk and she could drive me to my house and then she would uber home.  I told her "YES.  DO THAT".  Then when we got to my place I talked her into a boat ride.  Then we did it.  Then I drove her home to her husband who was waiting for her.  Sucker.

I took Thursday off so my Belarus 25 year old girlfriend hung out till 2:30am Friday morning.  I went to that reunion with confidence and was like "who gives a shit about these old 40 something year old girls when I have a young babe?"

I wonder how many of my high school buddies were like you and didn't believe me.  LOL.


----------



## Unkotare

Closet Boy and the bad fiction that comes from overcompensation ^^^^^^^


----------



## Unkotare

"We did it"   Ok, Junior, we believe you.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> "We did it"   Ok, Junior, we believe you.


How does an adult like you say it?  Oh, and I forgot to add afterward I dropped her off at her gated community.  Her husband makes a lot of money clearly.  Probably why she married him.  Poor guy.  He's married to the girl I DID IT WITH on Saturday night.  lol


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> "We did it"   Ok, Junior, we believe you.
> 
> 
> 
> How does an adult like you say it?  ...
Click to expand...




I’m not surprised you can’t even fake well, virgincloset boy.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> "We did it"   Ok, Junior, we believe you.
> 
> 
> 
> How does an adult like you say it?  ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m not surprised you can’t even fake well, virgincloset boy.
Click to expand...

You forgot the hashtag.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> "We did it"   Ok, Junior, we believe you.
> 
> 
> 
> How does an adult like you say it?  ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m not surprised you can’t even fake well, virgincloset boy.
Click to expand...


After 20 Years Of Marriage, I Discovered My Husband Was A Sugar Daddy | HuffPost


----------



## yiostheoy

Peach said:


> FDR was of course the FIRST world leader to condemn Hitler, way back in 1933; FDR had to fight not only the far right on the economy, but also the same cruds on the war against fascism. Thank God we had an American like him at the helm.


Peach from your title I thought you were going to compare Donald Trump to Adolf Hitler.

And now that we have seen Trump in action for two years, I would say that he is no Adolf Hitler.

He is more like Benito Mussolini -- all talk and no action.


----------



## yiostheoy

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, if you are born here you are legally an American. If you cannot or will not understand and appreciate America, you do NOT deserve to be an American.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of people don't deserve to be Americans but they will always be because their parents fucked in America.  That's all it takes.  Nothing special about you.  You don't have to pass a test.
> 
> Oh, and my girlfriend literally has a 9 body and a 7 or 8 face depending on how picky you are.  Her tits are literally perfect.  Her pussy tastes like young girl pussy.  When I was 25 maybe I would have said she's a 7 but at 47 she's a 9.  God I got lucky.  We did it on the boat last night.  This is what happens when you are a cool guy with money.  I would have never in a million years thought I'd ever have sex with her when I first met her.  No way.  But now, it's a reality.  My life is perfect.  I wouldn't want her to move in.  Who needs that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is why no one believes you, closet boy. Adult men do not speak about women like that.  13 year old virgins or overcompensating older gay men like you do when trying to put on what they think is the right act. You’re outed, Bobobrainless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who cares if anyone here believes me.
> 
> I'm sorry but I only brag to you after I have amazing evenings.  Maybe you don't talk about the woman you fuck this way because
> 
> a.  They aren't young
> b. They aren't pretty
> c. You've been banging them for years
> d. If you tried to brag we would know you are lying
> e. You don't have amazing evenings.
> 
> Who is "no one" when you say no one believes me?  I know you believe me but you are going to insist you don't.  And you not believing this makes it all the more better.  It's fucking true!!!  I'm doing something that sounds too good to be true!!!  Thanks Unkotare you dumb fuck.  I really appreciate that.
> 
> Yes my friend, when a 47 year old lands an amazingly beautiful 25 year old, yes, this is exactly how he talks.  You wouldn't know because you've never come close to anything like this.  You've probably been married for decades so to say you have had my experience would be to admit you cheat on your wife.  Do you?
> 
> Every married friend of mine is jealous.  This is the perfect relationship.
> 
> Dude, do you remember seeing 18 year old girls tits when you were 18?  They were perfect remember???  Well I remember.  And I haven't seen tits like this in at least 20 years.  Perfect.  And they were in my mouth yesterday.  I'm not talking about seeing a stripper or in the movies either.  I'm talking about tits I get to put in my mouth.  Her's are perfect.  And her hairless pussy has no bad smell to it.  I could suck on her clit all night.
> 
> I don't know what I did to deserve this but I'm not complaining.
> 
> Yes, 47 year old men talk this way about banging 25 year old hot ass women.  I've been bragging to all my 30-50 year old buddies and they want to know all the details.  But for some reason you don't think guys talk this way?  Maybe you aren't a guy.
> 
> Oh, and no one talks the way you do.  Maybe you aren't a human.  Maybe you are a Jap or Irishwoman.  Certainly you are a bore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you're going to continue to pretend, closet boy, try emulating someone other than 13 year-old virgins. No need for you to make yourself even more ridiculous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just had my 30 year reunion.  So many unhappy marriages.  So many divorces.  So many loveless marriages.  So many only together for the kids.  This one girl I went to school with said they are only together for the kids and she just gives him a handy once a week.  That's the deal.
> 
> And to think I could have married her.  LOL.
> 
> Even the ones that look good for 48 are head cases.  I hit on one girl because she's even hotter now than she was in high school.  She's divorced and already dating a couple guys.
> 
> Then I drove one girl home.  She asked if I was drunk and she could drive me to my house and then she would uber home.  I told her "YES.  DO THAT".  Then when we got to my place I talked her into a boat ride.  Then we did it.  Then I drove her home to her husband who was waiting for her.  Sucker.
> 
> I took Thursday off so my Belarus 25 year old girlfriend hung out till 2:30am Friday morning.  I went to that reunion with confidence and was like "who gives a shit about these old 40 something year old girls when I have a young babe?"
> 
> I wonder how many of my high school buddies were like you and didn't believe me.  LOL.
Click to expand...

I went to my 40 year reunion a few years ago and everyone was either fat or looked like hammered sh!t.

Very few of us have stayed in shape physically all our lives, like we said we would back in school.

Most of us look like our parents by now.

My first girlfriend was not there.  Her name was Riba.

My second girlfriend was there.  Her name was Jeannie.  Warts on her face and way overweight.

Thank you God that I escaped.


----------



## yiostheoy

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> You sad old queen. You can't even approximate a heterosexual male. Straight adult men don't 'rank' women on the 10-point scale anymore. Just come out of the closet and accept yourself, because your attempts at playing it straight are laughably failed.
> 
> 
> 
> If what I’m doing is gay I don’t want to be straight. ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That works out well for ya, fruit-loop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seems to be so far
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drop the act and accept yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How about you pretending to be Ilish?
Click to expand...

This photo reminds me of the Chinese fellow who was the hero of the Boston Marathon Patriots Day terrorism.  He sprang from his carjacked vehicle and alerted police.

Watertown Police cornered the two bombers, killed one of  them, and captured the other one.

Very happy ending in a world where the terrorists usually win.

NOT in Boston/Watertown however.


----------



## sealybobo

yiostheoy said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> 
> FDR was of course the FIRST world leader to condemn Hitler, way back in 1933; FDR had to fight not only the far right on the economy, but also the same cruds on the war against fascism. Thank God we had an American like him at the helm.
> 
> 
> 
> Peach from your title I thought you were going to compare Donald Trump to Adolf Hitler.
> 
> And now that we have seen Trump in action for two years, I would say that he is no Adolf Hitler.
> 
> He is more like Benito Mussolini -- all talk and no action.
Click to expand...

Trump is so obviously Putin's bitch.  You hear Trump talk about Putin in front of Putin and you just know Putin has something on him.  

“They said they think it’s Russia,” Trump replied, referring to intelligence officials. “I have President Putin — he just said it’s not Russia.”

Trump added: “I will say this — I don’t see any reason why it would be. . . . I have great confidence in my intelligence people, but I will tell you that President Putin was extremely strong and powerful in his denial today.”

Trump declined an invitation by the AP reporter, Jonathan Lemire, to warn Putin, with the world watching, never again to interfere in a U.S. election.

Trump hands Putin a diplomatic triumph by casting doubt on U.S. intelligence agencies

This is embarrassing.  You guys cried when Obama bowed to the Saudi King?  Big deal!!!

Watch this video and see Trump acting like Putin's prison bitch
Trump hands Putin a diplomatic triumph by casting doubt on U.S. intelligence agencies

Look at Trump's face.  He looks like a scolded child.  WEAK!


----------



## xyz

yiostheoy said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> 
> FDR was of course the FIRST world leader to condemn Hitler, way back in 1933; FDR had to fight not only the far right on the economy, but also the same cruds on the war against fascism. Thank God we had an American like him at the helm.
> 
> 
> 
> Peach from your title I thought you were going to compare Donald Trump to Adolf Hitler.
> 
> And now that we have seen Trump in action for two years, I would say that he is no Adolf Hitler.
> 
> He is more like Benito Mussolini -- all talk and no action.
Click to expand...

I was watching Trump speak the other day, and he does not remind me at all of Hitler. I mean he is a bigot, but he's more in the style of corrupt American politicians from the 19th or early 20th century, industrial tycoons from that period and whatnot.


----------



## sealybobo

yiostheoy said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of people don't deserve to be Americans but they will always be because their parents fucked in America.  That's all it takes.  Nothing special about you.  You don't have to pass a test.
> 
> Oh, and my girlfriend literally has a 9 body and a 7 or 8 face depending on how picky you are.  Her tits are literally perfect.  Her pussy tastes like young girl pussy.  When I was 25 maybe I would have said she's a 7 but at 47 she's a 9.  God I got lucky.  We did it on the boat last night.  This is what happens when you are a cool guy with money.  I would have never in a million years thought I'd ever have sex with her when I first met her.  No way.  But now, it's a reality.  My life is perfect.  I wouldn't want her to move in.  Who needs that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is why no one believes you, closet boy. Adult men do not speak about women like that.  13 year old virgins or overcompensating older gay men like you do when trying to put on what they think is the right act. You’re outed, Bobobrainless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who cares if anyone here believes me.
> 
> I'm sorry but I only brag to you after I have amazing evenings.  Maybe you don't talk about the woman you fuck this way because
> 
> a.  They aren't young
> b. They aren't pretty
> c. You've been banging them for years
> d. If you tried to brag we would know you are lying
> e. You don't have amazing evenings.
> 
> Who is "no one" when you say no one believes me?  I know you believe me but you are going to insist you don't.  And you not believing this makes it all the more better.  It's fucking true!!!  I'm doing something that sounds too good to be true!!!  Thanks Unkotare you dumb fuck.  I really appreciate that.
> 
> Yes my friend, when a 47 year old lands an amazingly beautiful 25 year old, yes, this is exactly how he talks.  You wouldn't know because you've never come close to anything like this.  You've probably been married for decades so to say you have had my experience would be to admit you cheat on your wife.  Do you?
> 
> Every married friend of mine is jealous.  This is the perfect relationship.
> 
> Dude, do you remember seeing 18 year old girls tits when you were 18?  They were perfect remember???  Well I remember.  And I haven't seen tits like this in at least 20 years.  Perfect.  And they were in my mouth yesterday.  I'm not talking about seeing a stripper or in the movies either.  I'm talking about tits I get to put in my mouth.  Her's are perfect.  And her hairless pussy has no bad smell to it.  I could suck on her clit all night.
> 
> I don't know what I did to deserve this but I'm not complaining.
> 
> Yes, 47 year old men talk this way about banging 25 year old hot ass women.  I've been bragging to all my 30-50 year old buddies and they want to know all the details.  But for some reason you don't think guys talk this way?  Maybe you aren't a guy.
> 
> Oh, and no one talks the way you do.  Maybe you aren't a human.  Maybe you are a Jap or Irishwoman.  Certainly you are a bore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you're going to continue to pretend, closet boy, try emulating someone other than 13 year-old virgins. No need for you to make yourself even more ridiculous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just had my 30 year reunion.  So many unhappy marriages.  So many divorces.  So many loveless marriages.  So many only together for the kids.  This one girl I went to school with said they are only together for the kids and she just gives him a handy once a week.  That's the deal.
> 
> And to think I could have married her.  LOL.
> 
> Even the ones that look good for 48 are head cases.  I hit on one girl because she's even hotter now than she was in high school.  She's divorced and already dating a couple guys.
> 
> Then I drove one girl home.  She asked if I was drunk and she could drive me to my house and then she would uber home.  I told her "YES.  DO THAT".  Then when we got to my place I talked her into a boat ride.  Then we did it.  Then I drove her home to her husband who was waiting for her.  Sucker.
> 
> I took Thursday off so my Belarus 25 year old girlfriend hung out till 2:30am Friday morning.  I went to that reunion with confidence and was like "who gives a shit about these old 40 something year old girls when I have a young babe?"
> 
> I wonder how many of my high school buddies were like you and didn't believe me.  LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I went to my 40 year reunion a few years ago and everyone was either fat or looked like hammered sh!t.
> 
> Very few of us have stayed in shape physically all our lives, like we said we would back in school.
> 
> Most of us look like our parents by now.
> 
> My first girlfriend was not there.  Her name was Riba.
> 
> My second girlfriend was there.  Her name was Jeannie.  Warts on her face and way overweight.
> 
> Thank you God that I escaped.
Click to expand...

I’m sure in 10 years when we are 57 we won’t look this good


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare.  I'm in this pic.  No I'm not the guy wearing the hot pink outfit.  LOL.


----------



## flacaltenn

*This topic died about 7 pages ago. Don't hijack threads for entertainment and taunting. Start your own in Z3... 

Closed. *


----------

